# Rift, eine Bilanz nach knapp 4 Wochen



## Gohaar (28. März 2011)

Nach knapp 4 Wochen Rift möchte ich (zwischen) Bilanz ziehen und meine persönlichen Eindrücke den Entwicklern mitteilen. Ich werde in dieser Bilanz den Vergleich zum aktuell erfolgreichsten MMO suchen. Der Grund ist ganz schnell erklärt. Es dreht sich hierbei um ein Genere, als Trion Rift entwickelt hat, haben sie auf den MMO Markt geschaut und sich gedacht das sie ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben möchten. Selbst Trion sucht in der Werbung ja indirekt den Vergleich zu WoW. Zu guter letzt aber, will Trion natürlich auch die MMO Spieler anderer Games wie zB dem Marktführer WoW zum wechseln bewegen. Ganz normales wirtschaftliches Denken. Genau aus diesem Grund aber auch der Vergleich.
*Grafik*
Nicht um sonst wird Rift auch gerne als world of wunderhübsch bezeichnet und genau das trifft es auch auf den Kopf. Die Grafik ist einfach klasse. Der Vergleich zum Klassenprimus braucht hier nicht gescheut zu werden, hier liegt Rift sicherlich weit vorne.
Insgesamt bekommt die Grafik und die Modelle von mir eine 8 wobei eine 10 die Höchstnote wäre. Der Klassenprimus WoW bekommt für die Grafik nur eine 6. Wobei die Umgebung eher bei 4 liegt. Hier können aber die verschiedenen Rüstungsmodelle und vor allem auch Tiere und Reittiere mit ihren überzeugenden Animationen Punkte raus reißen.

*Interface und Addons*
Das Interface von Rift ist mit seinen zahlreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten eine super Sache. Hier kann der Spieler einstellen was er möchte. In WoW ist dies bis jetzt nur mit Addons möglich. Trotzdem möchte ich kurz schreiben was ich über das Thema Addons denke. In den Foren gibt es weis Gott genug Beiträge über das für und wieder von Addons. Besonders Radikal kann man schon die Antworten der Addon Gegner nennen. Keiner dieser Gegner beschwert sich aber über die bereits in Rift enthaltenen „Addons" wie z.B. einem Questhelper, einem Move anything usw…. Jetzt weitere Hilfestellungen zu verteufeln ist sicherlich falsch. Ich denke, solange es Trion selbst einbaut ist es ok. Externe Addons müssen aber nicht sein. In Sachen UI hat somit Rift eindeutig die Nase vorn.

*Questen und Gameplay*

Hier muss ich leider sagen, hat Trion gepennt. Was die WoW Comunity über Jahre gefordert hat und mit Cataclysm sensationell umgesetzt wurde, fehlt in Rift meines erachtens. In Rift Questet man fast nur nach dem Schema töte 20 davon, Sammel 30 hiervon usw. Hier kann ich nur pro WoW werten und contra Rift. Wunderbar gelöst hat Rift aber die Abwechslung vom Questalltag durch die Entwicklung der Rifts. Nur auch hier habe ich den Verdacht, das die Spieler auf die Dauer keine Motivation haben Rifte zu schließen. In dem Levelbereich von 35 bis 40 bleiben die Rifte meistens offen bis sie kolabieren. Die Frage kommt also auf, was in drei Monaten sein wird, wenn die Mehrzahl der Spieler das Level 50 erreicht hat. Werden dann noch Rifte im Levelbereich 10-20 bekämpft? Hier gebe ich kein Urteil ab, da ich kein Hellseher bin. Quest Trion 5 WoW 9.

*Dungeons*

Tja, hier habe ich kein all zu großen Unterschiede feststellen können. Da ich die Grafik ja bereits bewertet habe, kann ich persönlich keine großen Unterschiede zu den WoW Dungeons finden. Unentscheiden mit einer 7 für beide.

*PVP*

Ja PvP, das ist so ein Thema wo man sich dran reiben kann. Viele Klassenänderungen in beiden Spielen haben Ihre Wurzeln im PVP. Wobei man in beiden Spielen ganz einfach feststellen muss, das der Spieler der sich beschwert in der Regel nach folgendem Denkschema vorgeht: Ich bin IMBA und ich habe es drauf. Es gibt nicht viele RIFT/WOW Spieler die sich mit mir messen können. Wenn einer was falsch macht, dann die anderen und wenn ich mit meiner Klasse irgendwas nicht down bekomme, dann ist die andere Klasse overpowerd!! Ein Fluch mit dem beide Spiele zu kämpfen haben.
Die Ansätze bei Rift für das PVP finde ich aber gelungener als in WOW. Die Aufgabenstellung ist anders und erfordert eigentlich immer Teamplay. Gut das mag in WOW auch so sein, aber wenn wir uns nur den schwarzen Garten anschauen, weis jeder was ich meine. Allerdings hat auch hier Rift meiner Meinung nach was falsch gemacht. Dadurch das Spieler die nur Zergen auch auf eine Ansehbare Anzahl von Punkten kommen, ist die Gefahr sehr groß das wieder viele Spieler die BGs missbrauchen nur um zu Boxen. Dabei könnten diese Spieler doch so schön auf einem PVP Server ihr Ego den ganzen Tag streicheln. Ausserdem vermisse ich einen AFK melde Button. Die Bots in Rift nehmen überhand. Meine Bewertung für das PVP: Rift 7 WoW 5.

*Skill*

Das Seelensystem von Rift sucht glaube ich aktuell seines gleichen in der MMO Welt. Dadurch das man die 9 (8) Seelen beliebig miteinander kombinieren kann und die Punkte mehr oder minder frei vergeben kann, eröffnen sich Möglichkeiten, von denen jeder Spieler der sich ernsthaft mit MMOS auseinander, schon immer geträumt hat. Wenn Trion dies beibehält ist das eine Bahnbrechende Inovation. Blizzard ist genau den anderen Weg gegangen und hat sich dadurch aus meiner Sicht selbst degradiert. Meine Bewertung: Rift 10 WoW 2.


*Meine (zwischen) Bilanz* fürs erste sagt mir, das Rift noch die Nase vorn hat. In machen Punkten erheblich in anderen weniger oder garnicht. Stellt sich also die Frage, ob sich Rift durchsetzen wird. Ich glaube nein, auch wenn ich es traurig finde. Meine Erklärung liegt auf der Hand. Die Comunity stellt Rift selbst das Bein. Es gibt viele WoW Spieler die mit WoW mittlerweile unzufrieden sind. Die warten natürlich auf einen würdigen Nachfolger. Um aber einen Spieler der unzufrieden ist tatsächlich auf Dauer zum Wechsel zu bringen bedarf es mehr als nur wunderhübsch und gute Ansätze.

Stellen wir uns einen Hobby Heimwerker vor der über 5 Jahre mit seinen eigenen Händen ein Haus erbaut hat. Er weis, das vieles an seinem Haus nicht gut oder optimal ist und er regt sich auch über die neuen Nachbarn auf, trotzdem überlegt er 10x ob er in den nächsten Ort wechselt um wieder mit dem ersten Stein zu beginnen.

Ich denke die Comunity selbst ist der Untergang aller MMOS. Man beobachtet es im Spiel und auch in den Foren. Das „ICH" denken nimmt überhand und der Umgang der Spieler miteinander wird immer schlimmer. Es wird sich nicht nur in den Foren gegenseitig an die Kehle gegangen, sondern auch in den Ingame Chats. Andere Meinungen oder Einstellungen werden mit aller Kraft bekämpft oder geflament. Eine gemeinsame Diskussion ist nicht mehr möglich. Spieler wollen keine Zeit mehr investieren, sondern alles jetzt und sofort und Spieler wollen auch nicht lernen, sondern wollen das alles von alleine perfekt funktioniert. Spielmechaniken werden umgangen, Services werden im Internet gekauft um ja selbst keinen Finger krum zu machen. Die Gruppe der Flamer, Nörgler und Motzköpfe ist sicherlich nicht die Größte, trotzdem vermiest sie dem normalen Spieler zusehends das Spielerlebnis. Wer in BGs dauernd verliert weil andere weder ihre Klassen beherschen noch bereit sind den Sin eines Bgs um zu setzen ist irgendwann gefrustet und verliert die Lust. Das selbe gilt für die Informationssuche in den Foren usw. Ein ganz kleiner Teil von Menschen ist seit ein paar Jahren dabei das MMO Genre zu zerlegen. Früher waren MMO Spieler, Menschen die in die Geschichte des Spiels eingetaucht sind und Monate damit verbracht haben den Char zu entwickeln. Heute muss ein Char in maximal 2 Wochen auf max. Level sein, alles an Ausrüßtung besitzen, jeden umkloppen und Geld bis zum Umfallen in der Taschen haben.
Diese Entwicklung haben wir im übrigen Blizzard zu verdanken. Nicht MMO Spieler in ein MMO zu locken, war ein wirtschaftlicher Genie Streich, leider mit der Folge, das die Comunity sich selbst abschaft. Ernste Spieler verlieren das interesse an den Games und die Flamer, weiner, Goldkäufer und Cheater wechseln eh alle paar Monate das Spiel.
Trion hatte die Changs was großes zu schaffen. Allerdings fehlt eben aufgrund der Questmechanik die Langzeitmotivation. In BGs oder Dungeons ausweichen hilft nur wenig. Den Todestoß versetzt dann die Comunity. Warum ein Spiel wechseln wenn ich von vorne beginnen muss, ich trotzdem ständig gefrustet bin weil viele nen Streifen spielen und nur rum pöbeln!? Das kann ich auch in meinem alten Spiel haben, nur das ich da schon im Endcontent bin…..so werden viele denken. Ich drück Euch aber weiter die Daumen das es doch klappen wird.
Versucht diese Bilanz doch mal als Anstoß zu einer Sachlichen Diskussion zu sehen. Meine Eindrücke müssen nicht Eure sein. Trotzdem wäre es gut, dies dann sachlich zu disktieren, statt wieder in sinloses geschimpfe und geflame zu verfallen 

Edit: Ich habe Bilanz in (zwischen) Bilanz geändert um nicht den Anschein zu erwecken das ich bereits abrechne.


----------



## monthy (28. März 2011)

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass hier der ein oder andere Flame erscheinen wird.

Zu deiner Rezi. Gut zu lesen, aber die Schrift finde ich sch... :-)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass Rift mir nach 6 Jahren WoW spass macht. Mein WoW Account bleibt erst mal auf Eis.
Rift macht nichts neu, aber mir macht es spass. 
Bin grad mal Level 42 und lasse mir Zeit. Warum soll man auch schnell max Level erreichen. Das kenne ich schon aus WoW zu genüge.

Bis jetzt würde ich sagen Rift vs. WoW unentschieden.

Mfg


----------



## Mikehoof (28. März 2011)

> Stellt sich also die Frage, ob sich Rift durchsetzen wird. Ich glaube nein, auch wenn ich es traurig finde. Meine Erklärung liegt auf der Hand. Die Comunity stellt Rift selbst das Bein. Es gibt viele WoW Spieler die mit WoW mittlerweile unzufrieden sind. Die warten natürlich auf einen würdigen Nachfolger. Um aber einen Spieler der unzufrieden ist tatsächlich auf Dauer zum Wechsel zu bringen bedarf es mehr als nur wunderhübsch und gute Ansätze.



Rift unterscheidet sich meiner Meinung nach genügend von anderen MMOs um dauerhaft eine Alternative zu sein. Die Server platzen aus allen Nähten und wahrscheinlich öffnen sie erstmal nur nicht mehr um zu sehen wie es sich nach dem Freimonat entwickelt.

Ich finde es immer ein wenig fragwürdig ein Fazit zu ziehen ohne das Endgame gespielt zu haben. (sorry wenn ich dein Fazit dahingehend falsch interpretiere.)

Im übrigen habe ich erst gestern im Levelbereich Ü35 viele Risse mit anderen geschlossen und dabei etliche Gefechte mit Skeptiker gehabt. Rift ist nunmal was die Spielwelt angeht wesentlich belebter. Nicht nur in den Städten sondern auch außerhalb passiert eine Menge und das ist ein weiterer großer Vorteil.

Diese Woche startet übrigens das Event incl. Einführung einer neuen Schlachtfeldzone. 

Wollen wir mit einem Fazit nicht lieber 3 Monate warten? :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Wollen wir mit einem Fazit nicht lieber 3 Monate warten? :-)


Sehe ich genauso. RIFT ist neu und bietet damit erstmal eine frische - und wahrscheinlich auch willkommene - Abwechslung. Ob das reicht, um die Spieler langfristig zu binden, wird sich innerhalb der nächsten Monate zeigen.


----------



## Gohaar (28. März 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Rift unterscheidet sich meiner Meinung nach genügend von anderen MMOs um dauerhaft eine Alternative zu sein. Die Server platzen aus allen Nähten und wahrscheinlich öffnen sie erstmal nur nicht mehr um zu sehen wie es sich nach dem Freimonat entwickelt.
> 
> Ich finde es immer ein wenig fragwürdig ein Fazit zu ziehen ohne das Endgame gespielt zu haben. (sorry wenn ich dein Fazit dahingehend falsch interpretiere.)
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Meinung und sicherlich hast Du auch recht mit dem was Du schreibst. Allerdings verweise ich auf meinen Eingangssatz: BILANZ! Am Ende meines Beitrages habe ich nur meine Persönliche Prognose für die Zukunft erstellt, wobei ich in dem Fall wirklich hoffe das ich unrecht behalte, da ich Rift nach wie vor als gelungen empfinde.


----------



## Hsvfan (28. März 2011)

huhu

Also das die Community immer schlimmer wird , kann ich nur bestätigen. Das schlimmste Beispiel IN EINEM SPIEL ist für mich der serverübergreifende Dungeonfinder in WoW!!
Weil dadurch das man dann von anderen Servern kommt , ist die Hemmschwelle zum Ninja-Looting, aber auch Gruppe einfach verlassen aus verschiedenen Gründen deutlich gestiegen
Das schlimmste was ich erlebt habe, das sogar Beleidigungen stattfanden in diesen Randomgruppen!!!


Und ich denke schon das Rift eine Chance hat.......weil viele haben WoW einfach satt nach den vielen Jahren, man muss sich ja nur in manchen Foren umschauen...es ist immer dasselbe..und im Prinzip fängt man doch mit jedem neuen Addon auch wieder von vorne an
Man muss da dann auch wieder Questen, Inis gehen, Ausrüstung zusammen bekommen etc......

Nur leider macht Blizzard in meinen Augen immer mehr schwerwiegende Fehler...zum Beispiel das Klassen-System...die Einzigartigkeit der verschiedenen Klassen wird doch immer weiter zerstört
Zum Beispiel das Hexer und DKs Battlerezz bekommen ist nicht nur unlogisch....sondern gab es in der ganzen Warcraft - Geschichte nicht soviel ich weiss...und das gab es schon öfters
aber dadurch wird ihre eigene Warcraft - Geschichte immer mehr unglaubwürdig!!!
Das zweite was Blizzard in meinen Augen falsch macht...das sie wunderschöne alte Raids wir Zul Gurub und Zul Aman jetzt zu einer schnöden 5- Mann Ini machen..das is doch nur noch recyceln!!!!

Für mich persönlich waren das genug Gründe um mit WoW aufzuhören...und mit Rift zu beginnen..natürlich könnte das nur eine anfängliche Euphorie sein, und ich weiss wie schnell die wieder abebben kann!!
Bestes Beispiel für mich ist da Aion....weil da hatte ich schon nach 2 Tagen keine Lust mehr.....Rift spiele ich jetzt schon mehr als 4 Wochen und es macht immer noch Spass auch die Rifts und Invasionen und ich glaube das wird 
sich mit lvl 50 nicht ändern , weil es dann Experten-Rifts und Schlachtzugs-Rifts gibt!!!

Ich meine im Prinzip bietet Rift doch alles was auch WoW hat....und in meinen Augen bietet Rift sogar mehr als WoW!!!
Aber das ist ja im Prinzip Geschmachssache!!
Und jeder soll spielen woran er mehr Spass hat..egal ob nun WoW oder Rift!!
Mir persönlich macht Rift derzeit deutlich mehr Spass als WoW...weil das Riften und rumexperimnetieren mit den Seelenbäumen ein Heiden-Spass ist!!!!
Und weil mir die Atmosphäre auch einfach besser gefällt..alleine der Sound wenn man in den Wäldern ist, wo man die Tiere hört ...zum beispiel das zirpen der Grillen und so....da muss man ganz ehrlich sagen, dagegen wirkt WoW leblos!!!!

So ich denke das wars...in diesem Sinne viel Spass euch allen egal was ihr spielt!!!


----------



## Thoraxos (28. März 2011)

Ich tendiere persönlich 1 Jahr zu warten und dann sich ein Urteil zu bilden. In dieser Zeit wird mit Sicherheit noch sehr viel rumgewerkelt was ja auch vollkommen normal ist da man auf die Wünsche der Spieler eingehen wird. 



über mir!! Warum immer WoW?? Age of Conan macht genauso viel Spass genauso wie sämtliche andere


----------



## Mikehoof (28. März 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Meinung und sicherlich hast Du auch recht mit dem was Du schreibst. Allerdings verweise ich auf meinen Eingangssatz: BILANZ! Am Ende meines Beitrages habe ich nur meine Persönliche Prognose für die Zukunft erstellt, wobei ich in dem Fall wirklich hoffe das ich unrecht behalte, da ich Rift nach wie vor als gelungen empfinde.



Ok Bilanz also :-)

Dann laß es mich so ausdrücken....Jetzt schon eine negative Prognose zu erstellen, wo doch alles im Moment anscheinend gut läuft finde ich ein wenig seltsam. So nach dem Motto "Ich könnte nächste Woche krank werden weil es bei einem anderen letzte Woche auch so war".



> Trion hatte die Changs was großes zu schaffen. Allerdings fehlt eben aufgrund der Questmechanik die Langzeitmotivation. In BGs oder Dungeons ausweichen hilft nur wenig. Den Todestoß versetzt dann die Comunity. Warum ein Spiel wechseln wenn ich von vorne beginnen muss, ich trotzdem ständig gefrustet bin weil viele nen Streifen spielen und nur rum pöbeln!?



Geht es nun dir so oder redest du von einer fiktiven Person? Mir persönlich geht es nicht so. Ich queste gerne, spiele gerne mal Kriegsfronten und gehe zur Abwechslung in Inis. Abgesehen von den Berufen, dem sammeln, Invasionen zurückschlagen und Risse schliessen.


Mein Gott wieso zeigt deine Kugel nur Schwarz an?


----------



## Mephaistos82 (28. März 2011)

Vor allen dingen darum geht es doch in ein MMO ( Questen, Dungeons, event. PvP und mehr ) was soll da noch verbessert werden? Da biste denke ich mal bei Offline-Games besser aufgehoben.

Gruß


----------



## Freakypriest (28. März 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Ich denke vielmehr das die schlechte Community lieber bei WoW bleiben sollten und nicht alle nach Rift siedeln^^
> 
> Das möchte er damit bezwecken



Ganz meine Meinung.

Aber ich versuche es dennoch klar zu stellen 

-Das leveln ist komplett ohne grinden möglich.

-Quests sind halt mmo standart nichts bewegendes. Ich persöhnlich finde Quests mit Story/Video sogar schlimmer.

-PvP man kann nicht immer gewinnen  zusätlich hat man als z.B. lvl 29 gegenüber lvl 21 keinen großen vorteil da man einen Buff bekommt je niedriger man selber ist. Ich vermute er regt sich auf weil er nicht alles umholzen konnte.

-Gildenbank kommt demnächst

-Gott sei dank hauen solche Leute frühzeitig ab.


----------



## schwarza (28. März 2011)

Um kurz auf den Threaderöffner einzugehen ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits.
Ich bin seit 1-2 Wochen Level 50 hab einige Experts hinter mir, einige Rissevents und erste Raiderfahrung, aber nur wenig.

Das sind reine Anmerkungen, also nicht flamen, aber ich sehe deine Kritik oben als zu einseitig.

Mein Fazit ist: Rift ist genau das gleiche wie WOW und wird sich meines Erachtens auch langsam Richtung WOW entwickeln.

Die Grafik ist besser, aber das kommt immer auf den PC an, meiner packts leider nicht da es sehr schnell ruckelt und so alt ist mein Rechner auch noch nicht. Aber selbst mit geringer Grafikeinstellung sieht das Spiel besser als WOW aus. Es ist aber anders und daher Geschmackssache. Schade finde ich, daß die Chars ähnlich wie in WOW so leblos und gehackt animiert sind, Reiten ist beispielweise ne Katastrophe. 

Beim Questsystem hat Trion sehr schlecht gearbeitet, denn es ist wirklich nur Grinden mit Questtexten. Man kommt an eine Base, nimmt 5 Quests an und tötet dann 30-50 Gegner sammelt nen paar Gegenstände, geht wieder an die Base wiederholt das n-mal und dann gehts zur nächsten Base. Gut finde ich , daß Sie einige Schlachtzugs- und Gruppenquests reingemacht haben, aber selbst diese sind mir zu wenig. Die Rift-Ereignisse sind nett und vor allem die Bossevents bringen etwas Dynamik rein, aber man kann das auf Dauer auch als störend empfinden wenn jede 2te Base immer erst von Rift-Mobs befreit werden muß, bevor man Quests abgibt. 
Die Gebiete find ich insgesamt sehr gelungen, auch die Größe insgesamt ist für den Anfang ok.

Das Seelensystem ist wirklich umfangreich und grundsätzlich auch "Hamma", aber es ist aktuell noch sehr unausgeglichen. Hier komm ich dann auch zu PVP. Ich selbst spiele Heiler (Bewahrer, Schildwache im Wechsel). Manche Klassen/Seelen kloppen zu 2te ne Minute auf dir rum andere bursten dich allein in 3 Sekunden weg. Und das waren nicht 1-2 BGs sondern sicherlich 30-40 wo ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe. Da hat Trion noch einen langen Weg vor sich und es besteht die Gefahr, daß es wie bei WOW wird. Balancing wird aber in jedem MMO und dem dortigen PVP ein Problem sein, entweder können alle Klassen alles (siehe WOW inzwischen) oder manche Klassen sind einfach nicht zu gebrauchen.

Die BGs allgemein sind nett, aber jetzt nichts Neues. Der schwarze Garten fand ich anfangs wirklich gelungen inzwischen ist es aber meist ein reines AOE-Gespamme und abhängig von den Klassen/Seelenkombinationen oft sehr einseitig. 

Inis gut gemacht, sehr verwinkelt oft, aber leider viel viel zu leicht. Hier hat Trion die Messlatte sehr sehr niedrig angesetzt und vor allem werden die meisten sehr schnell über bessers Gear witzlos. Aber das Problem hat WOW auch und das ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit dies für viele Spieler interessant zu halten. Das Fehlen des Dungeonfinders ist ok - mal wieder selbst Gruppe suchen - aber der Dungeonfinder ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so schlecht. Alle 20 Inis leavt mal einer oder Gruppe zerfällt, weil einer meint er muß auf die Kacke hauen.

Raids sind - hier habe ich wenig gesehen - ok, aber auch nichts Neues im Vergleich zu WOW. Da macht sich WOW mehr Mühe, auch wenn die Encounter-Arten in WOW sich auf Dauer doch sehr oft wiederholen.

Sonstige Punkte wie Berufe und Farmen (sehr schlecht, da reines Zeitinvestieren), Freiheit bei der Rüstungswahl (nicht vorhanden, aber zumindest Farben wählbar), Gilden (ordentlich), Erfolgssystem (=WOW) und/oder Interface (Freiheit sehr gelungen) find ich nicht erwähnenswert, hier gibt es sowohl gute als auch schlechte Punkte.

Zum Abschluß: Rift ist gut und vor allem sehr bugfrei, die Stärken des Spiels sind die Seelen, die Rifts und die Grafik, aber die Seelen sind genauso ein Nachteil für das Balancing. 
Negativ weiterhin sind die Quests und aus meiner Sicht das PVP. Raids und Sonstige Punkte würde ich gleichstellen, obwohl WOW aufgrund seines Alters hier halt einfach mehr Content zu bieten hat.

Mein Fazit: Rift ist eine WOW-Alternative, aber man muß sich im Klaren sein, daß es kein besseres WOW oder ein anderes MMO ist. Es ist ein eigenes Spiel mit Schwächen und Stärken.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht weiterspielen und in nem Jahr nochmal reinschauen, denn das braucht das Spiel noch, besser wahrscheinlich 2 Jahre und ein erstes Addon plus Content (BGs, Raids...).

Wer WOW oder andere MMOs langweilig findet, kann hier eine Alternative finden, aber ich habe den Eindruck er wird Rift auf Dauer auch langweilig finden. 
Insgesamt wird ein Spiel aber auch immer von einer Community getragen, welche bei WOW langsam wegbröckelt. Ob diese bei Rift auf Dauer groß und aktiv genug sein wird, wird sich zeigen. Dann kann das aber auch ein Selbstläufer werden.

PS: Eine Anmerkung wegen schlechter Community in WOW. Das ist aus meiner Sicht ne unbestätigte Annahme. Natrülich gibt es immer Holzköpfe, aber die hab ich in Rift auch schon gelesen. Aber genauso gibts genug nette und hilfsbereit Spieler, sowohl in WOW als auch in Rift.


----------



## Wellnice (28. März 2011)

Du hättest für diesen Vergleich WoW zum Releasezeitpunkt nehmen sollen, statt ein über zig Jahre gereiftes MMO mit einem gerade erst erschienenen MMO zu vergleichen. Das Gleiche gilt umgekehrt...WoW wurde 2005 veröffentlicht und keine Ahnung wieviel Jahre davor entwickelt. Das die Grafikengine mit Rift nicht mithalten kann, ist recht logisch.

Die Logik zum UI erschließt sich mir auch nicht wirklich. Geht es um Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten, Anpassungsfähigkeit, Umfang etc. hat klar WoW die Nase vorne. In WoW lässt sich dank der Addon Schnittstelle alles machen was man möchte, während man in Rift "nur" das Standardinterface hat. Der Punkt geht klar an WoW. (Ich rede nicht von Sinn oder Unsinn eines Gearscore oder Recount Addons, es geht einfach um die Möglichkeiten an sich)

Zu der Argumentation mit dem Gameplay und den Rifts, im Bereich um Level 40 möchte natürlich jeder(die Meisten) weiterhin so schnell wie möglich den Weg in Richtung Level 50 bestreiten. Daher ist es klar, dass man nicht eine halbe Stunde Zeit in das Zusammenkratzen von Leuten investiert, um dann in 5 Minuten einen Rift zu schließen.

Meiner Erfahrung auf dem Weg zu Level 50 nach, machen die meisten Spieler lieber Quests und investieren dann auf Level 50 intensiv Zeit in das Schließen von Rifts, da diese Belohnungen dann eben Endlevel Equipp darstellen.

Ein Spieler der mit Rift anfängt findet/sieht einen Rift und ist begeistert, diese Begeisterung nimmt aber sobald man sämtliche Rifts gesehn/bespielt hat schnell wieder ab. Mit 50 aber bekommen Rifts wieder eine völlig neue Bedeutung, epische max Levelitems, Elite / Schlachtzugsrifts usw. ergeben ein völlig neues Gameplay.


Was das PvP angeht muss ich dir leider Recht geben. Eine Möglichkeit Leute aus dem BG kicken zu können, muss auch ohne GM möglich sein (Thema AFK Button). Wenn von 10 Spielern 3 einfach nur rumstehn, kann das einen schnell den Sieg kosten. Desweiteren sollte es mehr Punkte für Spieler geben, die aktiv am jeweiligen Spielprinzip des BG's teilhaben. Sei es den Hauerträger im schwarzen Garten zu supporten / heilen oder Flaggen zu deffen usw. Wie du bereits erwähnt hast bekommt jemand der eine Flagge defft sogar weniger Punkte wie ein anderer Spieler, der einfach wie blöd AE Spells in die Gegner prügelt und nur max Kills / DMG will.

Zu den Dungeons muss ich sagen, dass meiner Meinung nach die Schwierigkeit gerade im Expertenmodus deutlich anders ist als HC Instanzen in WoW. Selbst mit fast komplett epischen Equipment, führen teils selbst kleinere Fehler zum Wipe. Pullt man eine Gruppe zu viel oder läuft man nicht schnell genug aus irgendwas heraus stirbt man. Bei WoW findet man sowas eher in Raids. Zu Beginn von Cataclysm waren die HC's natürlich richtig knackig aber mittlerweile kann man komplett Brain AFK durchrennen und selbst das Pullen mehrere Gruppen führt nicht zwangsweise zum Wipe.

Das Skillsystem finde ich gut und sollte auch so belassen werden. Gerade im Bezug auf Addons wäre ein "Recount" tödlich für den ein oder anderen Seelenbaum. In kürzester Zeit gäbe es "max Dmg Builds" und das würde den Spielspaß erheblich mindern. Ich hoffe Trion ist sich dessen wirklich bewusst. Auch wenn es teils nervt und man das Gefühl hat, jemanden in der Gruppe zu haben, der nicht wirklich viel Dmg macht, lieber so, als bei einer Instanzanfrage abgelehnt zu werden, weil man nicht Skillung xyz spielt.

Den Heimwerker Vergleich versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz =))

Der Umgangston in MMO's ist immer der Gleiche und wird auch immer der Gleiche sein. Hierbei muss ganz einfach berücksichtigt werden, dass es Spieler gibt die 12 und andere eben 30 Jahre alt sind. Ein 12,13,14... jähriger geht mit einer anderen Einstellung/anderem Verhalten an solch ein Spiel heran, als ein Erwachsener. Dies spiegelt sich deutlich in der Vergabe von Loots wieder, oder wenn es darum geht heute Raid-Setup bedingt auf die Ersatzbank zu gehn. Am Deutlichsten sieht man es im PvP...es ist sofort erkennbar hinter welchem Charakter ein pubertierendes Kind oder ein halbwegs geistig gereifter Erwachsener steckt. Wie gesagt, das wirds in egal welchem MMO immer und immer wieder geben.


"Ernste Spieler verlieren das interesse an den Games und die Flamer, weiner, Goldkäufer und Cheater wechseln eh alle paar Monate das Spiel." Würd ich so nicht stehen lassen. Spieler die ernsthaft was erreichen wollen schließen sich zu einer Gilde zusammen, wer nicht reinpasst/nervt oder andere beleidigt fliegt ganz einfach raus. So ist man automatisch unter je nach Gildeninvite - Bedingungen 18+ Spielern, "pro" Gamern etc. Flamende Kiddis werden dann ganz einfach ignoriert. In WoW kristallisiert sich das ganz deutlich heraus. Es gibt auf jedem Server eine handvoll Gilden, die aus pro Spielern besteht, die erfolgsorientiert und gut strukturiert Erfolge erarbeiten. Dann gibt es auf der anderen Seite casual Gilden, mit Spielern die eben nur gelegentlich spielen und fun Gilden, die jeden Idioten inviten...solche Gilden reißen dann aber auch nix bzw. haben mit den Top Gilden absolut nichts zu tun.


"Trion hatte die Changs was großes zu schaffen."

Meiner Meinung nach haben sie diese Chance genutzt und etwas Tolles geschaffen. Der Ehrgeiz und den Ernst ein erfolgreiches MMO auf die Beine stellen zu wollen, hat sich bereits während der Beta deutlich gezeigt. Fehler wurden innerhalb kürzester Zeit sofort behoben, man hat sich den Spielverlauf und das Feedback der Spieler deutlich angeschaut.

Ich habe in noch keinem MMO einen derartig guten Übergangsverlauf einer Beta -> go-live Phase erlebt wie in Rift. Die Langzeitmotivation soll auch nicht im Questen liegen. Der Schwerpunkt liegt deutlich im Gruppenzusammenspiel, dem Schließen von Elite-/Schlachtzugsrifts dem Bekämpfen von Bossen in Instanzen usw...
Bis die meisten Spieler soweit sind, vergeht noch eine ganze Weile. Soweit ich das auch Entwickler Videos gesehen habe, hat sich Trion sehr viel Gedanken zu den Bossen gemacht. Die Story gibt massig Content für neue Instanzen und Bosse usw. da ist genügend Stoff für Langzeitmotivation vorhanden.

Wer - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - lieber alleine spielt hat ebenfalls genug zu tun. Sei es z.B. im PvP den Prestigerang voran zu bringen oder den Ruf bei sämtlichen Fraktionen voran zu bringen...da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er das alles schon erreicht hat.


Mein Fazit für Rift sieht eher sehr positiv aus. Klar gibt es hier und da Spieler die lange auf ihre Tickets warten müssen. Allerdings muss man sich auch etwas in die Lage von Trion versetzen und bedenken, dass tausende Leute zum ersten Mal ein MMO Spielen und Tickets mit den dämlichsten Fragen erstellen. Berücksichtigt man dann noch, dass das Spiel gerade erst erschienen ist und es neben der Ticketbearbeitung noch tausend andere Dinge gibt, die erledigt werden wollen, finde ich sollte man nachsichtig sein und vielleicht mit etwas mehr feingefühl Kommentare und Urteile fällen. Trion hat sich schließlich viel Mühe gegeben und versucht, viel aus Kritiken und Negativpunkten anderer MMO's zu lernen und ich finde, dass haben sie sehr gut geschafft!


@schwarza

wenn ich das lese könnt ich mich schon wieder aufregen "hier nichts neues" "das ist nicht neu"...was erwartest du denn auch???? Es ist ein Fantasy MMO. Kauf mal heute ein Auto..oh es hat 4 Räder und eine aerodynamische Form wie 3475349085 andere Autos auch...es sind Feinheiten die den Unterschied machen, das Prinzip ist IMMER das Gleiche.
Kein Fantasy MMO wird das Rad neu erfinden weil es einfach alles das gleiche Genre ist. Das Grundprinzip eines jeden Fantasy MMO's ist genau das Gleiche.
Public Quests in Warhammer oder Rifts in Rift..ja natürlich ist es vom Prinzip her das Gleiche....einen Boss in Everquest oder Ultima zu töten ist auch nichts anderes als nach zig Jahren ein Encounter in WoW oder jetzt eben in Rift zu legen, klar. Wer eine "Neu-Erfindung des Rades" erwartet der soll einfach kein neues Fantasy MMO anfangen.
Ja, es wird immer eine Art Tank geben der den Schaden einsteckt, ja es gibt immer Caster..und Achtung Überraschung ja, es gibt auch immer Nahkampfklassen und diese alle werden von Heilern geheilt egal ob Schamanen, Priester, Heilige, Druiden Gelehrte oder was weiss ich.
Eine Quest wird auch immer eine Quest bleiben...man bekommt einen Auftrag was zu töten / zu besorgen und bekommt dafür XP und Loot.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2011)

> Du hättest für diesen Vergleich WoW zum Releasezeitpunkt nehmen sollen, statt ein über zig Jahre gereiftes MMO mit einem gerade erst erschienenen MMO zu vergleichen. Das Gleiche gilt umgekehrt...WoW wurde 2005 veröffentlicht und keine Ahnung wieviel Jahre davor entwickelt. Das die Grafikengine mit Rift nicht mithalten kann, ist recht logisch.



Das finde ich eine alberne Ausrede. Die Entwickler haben doch gesehen, wie weit WoW anno 2010 schon ist. Warum soll man Rift dann mit WoW 1.x vergleichen?
Mit einem soliden, aber eigentlich absolut 08/15-Spiel lockt man doch 2011 keinen mehr lange an.


----------



## Berserkius (28. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das finde ich eine alberne Ausrede. Die Entwickler haben doch gesehen, wie weit WoW anno 2010 schon ist. Warum soll man Rift dann mit WoW 1.x vergleichen?
> Mit einem soliden, aber eigentlich absolut 08/15-Spiel lockt man doch 2011 keinen mehr lange an.




Wie muss denn ein MMO 2011 deines erachtens denn sein das es kein 0815 Spiel mehr ist. Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## RedPaprika (28. März 2011)

Will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben =)
Ich spiele zur Zeit WoW und Rift, und muss sagen das beide Spaß machen.
Aber!, WoW ist in meinen Augen zur Zeit noch bessere Spiel =)
Da Rift noch zu frisch ist um es anständig zu beurteilen in sachen langzeitmotivation.
Es gibt trotzdem einige sachen die in Rift echt stören, wie z.B
Das Hochgelobte Seelensystem .
Ich merke das viele in hier darüber meckern das WoW angeblich nur Einheitsbrei bietet und jede Klasse gleich sei etc.
Ich finde das trifft überhaupt nicht zu, da sich in WoW jede Klasse verschieden spielt und auch jede Skillung spielt sich verschieden 
und hat ihre vorzüge.
Einzig und alleine die Buffs sind angeglichen wurden und dieses sollte eig jeder begrüßen.
Aber in Rift ist es wirklich ein Einheitsbrei =)(Ja ich werde zu 100% geflamt werden)
Jeder kann wirklich alles...kurz auf ein knöpfchen gedrückt und man is tank, dann is man heiler und als nächstes supporter oder dd.
Es ist viel zu wenig Induvidualität im seelensystem, dass ist es was mich an Rift massiv stört.
Ich bin als Geistlicher dazu in der lage zu tanken/heilen/supporten und schaden zu machen.
Aber da kann beinahe jede Klasse .
Es wäre besser gewesen sich wirklich anfangs für 3 seelen sich entscheiden zu müssen und sie nicht später
auswechseln zu können =)
Das wäre ma was anderes.
Da kämen wirklich einzigartige klassen zusammen.
Quests,Story,Atmosphäre sind einfach öde =/
Die Rifts sind anfangs witzig aber später öde...man merkt schon das in den low gebieten die rifts machen was sie wollen.
Das viele die Raid rifts loben is mir unverständlich, Es ist daselbe konzept wie damals in WoW PDK...und diese hat jeder gehasst in WoW.
Rift hat sehr viel potenzial und wir Spieler die keine MMO erfahrung haben Jahre fesseln.
Aber Leute die Schon Jahrelang WoW Hdro oder EQ gespielt haben werden erkennen das es dasselbe spiel vom system ist nur in anderem setting.

Rift macht mir aber trotz allem spaß =)
Die experten dungeons sind zwar sehr langweilig, da man die bossmechaniken alle irgendwo her kennt 
aber sie sehen schön aus.
Ich spiele es so zwischendurch.


----------



## xerkxes (28. März 2011)

Rift wird (auf einer WoW-Fanseite) nicht stark kritisiert, weil es eigentlich wie WoW ist. Wäre es innovativ oder anders würden sich alle das Maul zerreißen, stark übertreiben und nur Negatives hervorheben. Wie immer halt. Das ändert sich aber sobald die ersten mit irgendwas im Spiel (meist PVP) nicht klarkommen. Dann ist nämlich gleich das ganze Spiel Mist.


----------



## Wellnice (28. März 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Ich merke das viele in hier darüber meckern das WoW angeblich nur Einheitsbrei bietet und jede Klasse gleich sei etc.
> Ich finde das trifft überhaupt nicht zu, da sich in WoW jede Klasse verschieden spielt und auch jede Skillung spielt sich verschieden
> und hat ihre vorzüge.



Reden wir hier vom gleichen WoW?

Dem WoW, indem...

- es sogenannte "Klassenguides" gibt mit welcher Skillung man am besten - tankt/heilt/dmg macht
- es sogenannte "Klassenguides" gibt, die einem eine "optimale/max dmg" Rotation vorschreiben
- es sogenannte "Klassenguides" gibt mit welchem Gear/Stats man am besten - tankt/heilt/dmg macht
- es die eine non plus ultra PvP Skillung gibt, die abhängig vom aktuellen nerf/push Status die Beste ist
- es gewisse Klassenkombos gibt, auf die man jede 2. Runde in einer Arena trifft, weils grade halt "imba" ist
- man sich bei einer Gilde mit seiner eigenen Lieblingsskillung bewirbt und abgelehnt wird, weil das nicht die "max Dmg" Skillung der Klasse ist
- jeder Spieler einer Klasse im Endcontent genau gleich aussieht wie der andere weil man absolut nix am Gear Verändern kann (Abzeichen / Farben usw WAR / Rift / Co....)

so und jetzt begründe bitte mal, wo das kein Einheitsbrei sein soll???


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Wie muss denn ein MMO 2011 deines erachtens denn sein das es kein 0815 Spiel mehr ist. Bitte um Aufklärung



- absolute Charakter-Individualisierung, sprich: Einen Charaktereditor, der tief aus AoC und Aion schöpft und dabei noch einen draufsetzt. Dazu dutzende Möglichkeiten, die Rüstung umzugestalten (Farbe, Form) für erschwingliche (mitlevelnde) Preise und vielleicht sogar einzigartigen, selbst herstellbaren Rüstungen, ein Editor etwa - siehe Crafting.

- keine 95% Killquests und kein Zwang, diese zu machen. Man könnte z.b. auch über Housing leveln, wenn man etwa für die Gildenburg Holz fällt. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt schneller sein, aber nur überhaupt eine andere Möglichkeit geben.

- es muss ein spezielles, instanziertes Gebiet für eine Gildenstadt geben.

- Crafting muss über das einfache, billige System wie bei WoW und Rift hinausgehen. Vielleicht mit Minispielen o.ä. Falls möglich, auch einen Editor, mit dem man selbst Rüstungen kreieren kann. 

- Levelgebiete können von der gegnerischen Fraktion (gerne auch mal drei statt immer nur zwei) erobert werden, die Quests werden ausgetauscht. Spieler müssen das Gebiet zurückerobern. Die unterlegene Fraktion und niedrigere Spieler bekommen Boni, um es auf ein 1-1 - Niveau zu bringen.

- keine instanzierte, sondern eine freie, begehbare Welt.


Das wären jetzt mal ein paar Punkte. Und kommt mir nicht mit "das kann man doch so gar nicht entwickeln, der Aufwand wäre viel zu hoch". Jeder meiner Punkte ist in einem MMORPG zu finden, jetzt muss man sie nur noch vereinen. 

Ach und noch was: Kein Servertransfer!


----------



## Wuhuu (28. März 2011)

Kann dem Vergleich in vielen Punkten zustimmen.
Das Thema Questen / Gameplay sehe ich allerdings genau umgekehrt. Klar konnte man ab und an in Cata ein Flugtier zum Bomben besteigen o.ä., aber insgesamt war es viel zu einfach und öde; Was u.a. daran lag, dass man direkt zum ziel fliegen konnte statt hinreiten zu müssen, dass es keine unangenehmen Pats / Elite / Rifts gab etc. 

Auch wenn ich nicht sagen kann, wie lange ich Rift spielen werde, eins hat mir das Spiel gezeigt: WoW werde ich nicht wieder spielen!!!


----------



## Wellnice (28. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> - absolute Charakter-Individualisierung, sprich: Einen Charaktereditor, der tief aus AoC und Aion schöpft und dabei noch einen draufsetzt. Dazu dutzende Möglichkeiten, die Rüstung umzugestalten (Farbe, Form) für erschwingliche (mitlevelnde) Preise und vielleicht sogar einzigartigen, selbst herstellbaren Rüstungen, ein Editor etwa - siehe Crafting.
> 
> - keine 95% Killquests und kein Zwang, diese zu machen. Man könnte z.b. auch über Housing leveln, wenn man etwa für die Gildenburg Holz fällt. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt schneller sein, aber nur überhaupt eine andere Möglichkeit geben.
> 
> ...



Viele deiner Punkte hören sich zwar schön an, sind technisch allerdings nicht umsetzbar. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Client - Server Architektur. Sprich, würde es einen Editor geben in welchem tausende Spieler ständig neue Items designen, so müssten diese Designs ständig auf den Server hoch- und von jedem Spieler heruntergeladen werden um das jeweilige Item darstellen zu können. Das ist niemals machbar. Stellt man einen Editor zu Verfügung der z.b. die Möglichkeit bietet an gewisse standard Formen extra Gegenstände anzubringen müsste jeder Client das Grundgerüst + jede einzelene Modifikation/Modell von der Platte laden. Das geht massivst auf die Performance.

- ob man in einer eigenen Stadt / Haus afk rumsteht oder in einer Hauptstadt ist ziemlich wayne

- Rift ist nicht instanziert

- Das mit den Levelgebieten würde pures geflame auslösen..die Leute beschweren sich ja jetzt schon, wenn Invasionen stattfinden und sie für eine halbe Stunde ihre Quest xyz nicht abgeben können

- zu komplex/kompliziert darf es alles nicht, da die meisten MMO's ab 12 sind, es muss dem Alter entsprechend einfach sein + die Leute kein Bock haben sich erst seitenlange Texte über einen Beruf durchlesen wollen


sowas muss man bedenken


----------



## schwarza (28. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> @schwarza
> 
> wenn ich das lese könnt ich mich schon wieder aufregen "hier nichts neues" "das ist nicht neu"...was erwartest du denn auch???? Es ist ein Fantasy MMO. Kauf mal heute ein Auto..oh es hat 4 Räder und eine aerodynamische Form wie 3475349085 andere Autos auch...es sind Feinheiten die den Unterschied machen, das Prinzip ist IMMER das Gleiche.
> Kein Fantasy MMO wird das Rad neu erfinden weil es einfach alles das gleiche Genre ist. Das Grundprinzip eines jeden Fantasy MMO's ist genau das Gleiche.
> ...



Also ich find meine Post recht kritisch aber fair, sind auch persönliche Ansichten drin, aber das betone ich auch. Mein Fazit ja meins war, daß ich erstmal kein Bock mehr drauf hab, weil ich nicht das Gleiche wie WOW spielen will und zweitens das Klassensystem "aus meiner Sicht" noch sehr unausgereift bzg. - wichtig - Balancing. Wobei man hier wieder ne eigene Diskusion führen kann, was Balancing eigentlich zu bedeuten hat.

Rift ist gut, teilweise sehr gut, hat aber andererseits noch große Schwächen, das war mein Fazit. 
Es hat nicht wirklich was neues außer den Rifts. Daher wird es wie jedes neue MMO evtl. das Problem kriegen, daß viele Leute schnell wieder die Lust verlieren. Heute gehypted, morgen vergessen - ist einigen schon passiert. Das ist jetzt wieder keine Feststellung, nur ne Möglichkeit wie es sich entwickelt.

Nur ich habs in meiner Gilde schon gemerkt, Kritik ist leider nicht so Recht willkommen innerhalb von Rift, man wird sehr schnell abgewürgt - ne ist nicht so, stimmt nicht, Quatsch usw...

Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß damit! :-)


----------



## Wellnice (28. März 2011)

schwarza schrieb:


> Also ich find meine Post recht kritisch aber fair, sind auch persönliche Ansichten drin, aber das betone ich auch. Mein Fazit ja meins war, daß ich erstmal kein Bock mehr drauf hab, weil ich nicht das Gleiche wie WOW spielen will und zweitens das Klassensystem "aus meiner Sicht" noch sehr unausgereift bzg. - wichtig - Balancing. Wobei man hier wieder ne eigene Diskusion führen kann, was Balancing eigentlich zu bedeuten hat.
> 
> Rift ist gut, teilweise sehr gut, hat aber andererseits noch große Schwächen, das war mein Fazit.
> Es hat nicht wirklich was neues außer den Rifts. Daher wird es wie jedes neue MMO evtl. das Problem kriegen, daß viele Leute schnell wieder die Lust verlieren. Heute gehypted, morgen vergessen - ist einigen schon passiert. Das ist jetzt wieder keine Feststellung, nur ne Möglichkeit wie es sich entwickelt.
> ...



Kritik ist schön und gut aber "Es hat nicht wirklich was neues" ist keine Kritik das ist eine völlig unbegründete Aussage. Ich wollte dich mit meinem vorherigen Post auch nicht flamen oder sonstwas, sondern nur drauf hinweisen, dass es da nix groß "neues" mehr geben wird weil man eben das Rad nicht 2 mal neu erfinden kann.

Gerade aus dem Grund, macht Blizz auch keinen WoW Nachfolger sondern sagt selbst "es wird was komplett Neues was nix mit Fantasy zu tun hat" weil das Genre einfach ausgeschöpft ist. Man kann vielleicht hier und da Sache größer ausschöpfen, wie Rift bspw. das Klassensystem aber vom Prinzip her ist es ein stinknormales Klassensystem wie in zig anderen Spielen auch.


----------



## RedPaprika (28. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Reden wir hier vom gleichen WoW?
> 
> Dem WoW, indem...
> 
> ...



xD das sind ja tolle argumente
Das hat doch nichts mit einheitsbrei zu tun .
Ich glaube viele wissen selbst nicht was sie reden und quatschen nur das nach was viele schreiben.
Guides zu Klassen etc. gibt es zu jedem Spiel und wird es immer geben.
Genau wie die optimalste skillung etc.
Man kann kein Spiel so designen das man unendlich sinnvolle gleichstarke kombinationen hat.
Aber was bringt es auch eine Skillung zu haben die vieleicht witzig ist aber eigentlich 0 Vorteile bringt =)
Damit kann man spaß haben aber sollte nicht damit versuchen experten dungeons raids oder gar pvp zu machen.
Warte noch ca. 6 Monate... dann gibt es auch in Rift die optimal skillungen =)
Aber wie man skillt ist immernoch geschmackssache =/ also ich habe bei meiner Eule 8 Punkte die ich nach meinen Geschmack verteilen
kann und auch mein spiel beeinflussen.
Und das mit der Gilde liegt nicht am spiel so nebenbei.
Also in WoW spielt sich z.B nen Holy Priester komplett anders als ein Disziplinpriester und hat auch eine komplett andere mechanik
und buffs.
So sieht es mit durchweg allen klassen und skillungen aus.
In WoW sucht man sich am anfang den Priester aus und ist auch einer. Man heilt oder verschreibt sich dem kultismus quasi.
In rift wähle ich Priester und bin alles ...Tank Healer supporter und dd.
Und diese spielen sich alle sehr gleich  =/
So ist es bei schurken magiern und kriegern .
Rift ist so ein klasseneinheitsbrei.
Man kann mit jeder Arche klasse so gut wie alles auf knopfdruck.
Einzigartige skillungen wird es nur anfangs geben.
Aber die Skillbäume in Rift sind mit unzähligen dummen talenten gespickt.
Genau diese hatte die WoW bäume auch bis cata.
5% mehr dmg darauf...2 sek weniger darauf...weniger dmg davon.
Sowas skillt jeder mit.
Aber richtige Talente im eigentlichen Sinne gibt es viel weniger im Skillbaum.
Diese sind im untere baum versteckt...aber um die zu bekommen wird man quasi gezwungen so viele punkte in den Baum zu stecken wie nötig sind.
Um also an das Ulti zu kommen muss man den kompletten!!! baum skillen. und hat vieleicht noch 10 punkte über für die anderen bäume.
Ich bin begeistert von dieser vorgegaukelten freiheit.

Versteht mich nicht falsch..
Ich Mag Rift , es ist ein gutes Spiel
nur ist es dasselebe wie die letzten MMos nur in einem anderen setting=)
Nur weil Ich WoW besser finde werde ich nicht ernst genommen.
Das ist mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## natario (28. März 2011)

Wuhuu schrieb:


> Kann dem Vergleich in vielen Punkten zustimmen.
> Das Thema Questen / Gameplay sehe ich allerdings genau umgekehrt. Klar konnte man ab und an in Cata ein Flugtier zum Bomben besteigen o.ä., aber insgesamt war es viel zu einfach und öde; Was u.a. daran lag, dass man direkt zum ziel fliegen konnte statt hinreiten zu müssen, dass es keine unangenehmen Pats / Elite / Rifts gab etc.
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht sagen kann, wie lange ich Rift spielen werde, eins hat mir das Spiel gezeigt: WoW werde ich nicht wieder spielen!!!



Sehe das genauso, das eigentlich generell die Flugmounts vieles vereinfacht haben. Anstatt durchkämpfen um an ein Questitem zu kommen reichte oft einfaches überfliegen und ggf. 2 Mobs. Auch die Atmopshäre schwindet, wenn man die Hälfte der Gebiete einfach überfliegt.


----------



## DoktorElmo (28. März 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> xD das sind ja tolle argumente
> Das hat doch nichts mit einheitsbrei zu tun .
> Ich glaube viele wissen selbst nicht was sie reden und quatschen nur das nach was viele schreiben.
> Guides zu Klassen etc. gibt es zu jedem Spiel und wird es immer geben.
> ...



Du hast aber auch nur das Tutorial in Rift gespielt oder?

Kannst du deinen Priester in WoW also nicht jederzeit umskillen, um den DD-Specc auszuwählen? Deinen Pala, um Tank, DD oder Heal zu machen? Oder den Dudu?

Und deine 8 Talentpunkte, die du in die Eule komplett frei investieren kannst (omg WAHNSINN!), die beeinflussen dein Spiel wirklich? Ich weiß nicht, ich hab 2 85er und bin schon recht lang aktiv, aber 8 Punkte haben meine Spielweise noch nie sonderlich beeinflusst, jetzt mit Cata sowieso nichtmehr.

Ich kann jetzt in Rift nur vom Schurken sprechen, mein einziger Endgame Char, aber ein Waldi spielt sich anders als ein Klingentänzer spielt sich anders als ein Barde spielt sich anders als ein Riftstalker spielt sich anders als eine Nachtklinge....

Außerdem habe ich bei meiner Endgame Skillung 5% Crit weggelassen, da die wonaders besser investiert waren - vonwegen sowas skillt jeder mit. Und gerade im PVP sind Exoten oft der richtige Weg, auch in Rift. Die PVP-Seele nimmt als Schurke kaum einer, der Großteil spielt eh den Sabo und ein kleiner, aber extrem erfolgreicher Teil die Nachtklinge.

-------------------------
Außerdem, nichts ist schlimmer als ein Crafting mit Minispielen, weil´s hier wer vorgeschlagen hat. Sowas hatte ich schon in diversen F2P´s und es ist das schlimmste, da bevorzuge ich so ein vorhersehrbares wie hier in Rift - sicher, langweilig ist es, aber es bringt etwas ohne großartig auf sein Glück angewiesen zu sein.

Das die Quests auch langweilig sind, dem stimme ich gern zu, der Individualität allerdings nicht. Es gibt soviele Items auf 50, und durch die Farben etc schaut sowieso keiner gleich aus. 

Und am Vorschlag "keine instanzierte Welt" sieht man, das du das Spiel sowieso nicht gespielt hast, also ist jede weitere Diskussion unnötig.

Ich liebe diese unterschwelligen Postings von Leuten, die das Spiel nie weiter als bis zum Tutorial gespielt haben, und dann mit gut geschriebenen, hingebogenen Kritiken und Vorschlägen Neulingen die Lust aufs ausprobieren des Spiels zu nehmen - vermutlich, um WoW weiterhin am Thron zu halten, doch das ist ja genausowenig "innovativ" und Cata ist ebensowenig "Next-Gen" wie Rift.
mfg


----------



## ink0gnito (28. März 2011)

Richtig, die Exoten haben das Sagen in RIFT :>

Ich Spiele seit einer Woche, meine Sniper/Riftstalker/Beastmaster Skillung, auf Deutsch ein Tank Hunter.

Ich habe 4 "Ports" vergleichbar mit Shadowstep, Blink und dem Hexer Port aus WoW, wesentlich mehr Stamina und Armor als ein DD Rogue, ich mach zwar wenig Schaden, ABER Ich bin der Optimale Deffer/"Flagge" holer, kann jedem aufs Sack gehen, und kriege normale DD's ohne Heal, insbesondere Melee's ganz gut Runter, auch wenns etwas Dauert.Ich habe bislang noch KEINEN mit der Skillung gesehen, weder bevor ich auf die Idee kam, noch seitdem.Und ich habe in den Letzten zwei Wochen einen Haufen an BG's gemacht.

Rein auf PvP bezogen.Im PvE Bereich hat der Sabo die Nase atm vorne, aber (!) ein gut gespielter Assa z.B ist dennoch alles andere als Unbrauchbar in einer Exp.

So unbrauchbar, wie z.B Die Eule im PvP, ist hier keine Seele, zumindest keine Rogue Seele.

In WoW spielt jeder Rogue Assa oder Sub, jeder Warri Arms oder Fury, jeder Drood Heal, oder mal Feral, WoW hat kaum Platz für "Exoten" Speccs.

Also bitte das Tutorial in RIFT Verlassen, eine Weile im Endgame Spielen (T2 Exp's, T3 Raids, 50er BG etc. pp) DANN mit Reden.Angekommen?Danke (:

Edit.: Und das 8 (!) Punkte in WoW, bei ner Eule, eine vollkommen andere Spiele erfahrung/Gefühl bietet....ich bitte dich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2011)

> Und am Vorschlag "keine instanzierte Welt" sieht man, das du das Spiel sowieso nicht gespielt hast, also ist jede weitere Diskussion unnötig.
> 
> Ich liebe diese unterschwelligen Postings von Leuten, die das Spiel nie weiter als bis zum Tutorial gespielt haben, und dann mit gut geschriebenen, hingebogenen Kritiken und Vorschlägen Neulingen die Lust aufs ausprobieren des Spiels zu nehmen - vermutlich, um WoW weiterhin am Thron zu halten, doch das ist ja genausowenig "innovativ" und Cata ist ebensowenig "Next-Gen" wie Rift.
> mfg



Hast du meinen Post gelesen? Ich wurde gefragt, was für mich 2011 innovativ wäre, von Rift war da gar keine Rede mehr. Mit instanzierten Gebieten hab ich u.a. AoC gemeint.


----------



## Alpp (28. März 2011)

Bei Rift ist eine einzelne Klasse abwechslungsreicher als ALLE Klassen von WoW zusammen genommen....RIFT  rockt richtig!

btw auch die Quests sind mindestens so abwechslungsreich wie bei WoW, mindestens....es sind halt immer Quests die mit Mausklicks gehen anders wirds auch net in Blizzards TITAN werden....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. März 2011)

Hmm meiner Meinung nach ist es wie folgt.

Hmm Schwere Steine wie bekomme ich die von A nach B 

Oh ein Mistkäfer hmm große Kugel er so klein bewegt sie ganz einfach 

Ahhh mache Stein zu Kugel toooooooooooooooooooooooll rollen einfacher als über Boden schieben/ziehen.

Hmm Stein rollt immer wohin er will hmm Stange dran machen damit besser kontrolle hmm Kugel dumm wenn loslassen rollt immer noch sonst wohin 

Machen Steinkugel mit Flachen Seiten fallen um u rollen nicht weiter 

Ahh haben Steinrad (WoW) nur dumm kann put gehen weil viele es nutzen (wirds quadratisch und rollt nicht mehr) 

Nächster warum machen Steinrad machen aus Holz ist leichter hehe.

Na gut war ein bissel Ironisch.


WoW war ein Konzept eine verbesserte Kopie von älteren MMOs und Rift macht es genauso und es wird andere MMO Hersteller geben die es genauso machen.

Klar in ferner Zukunft (oder auch eher) wird es vielleicht MMOs geben wo es kaum Grenzen gibt was die Charentwicklung angeht (zb isst man zuviel Manakekse wird man dick) oder tötet im Eifer des Gefechts eigene Leute (friendly Fire zb) verliert man Ruf oder man Brennt ein Acker nieder (Just for fun) wird man vom Bauer nicht mehr so freundlich begrüßt

Die Technik entwickelt sich weiter und irgendwann werden die Spielwelten genauso beeinflußbar wie die Reale Welt( nur gut das es Pixxel sind sonst würden wir da nach Öl bohren) 

Klar stackniert es Momentan aber das war bei den Konsolenspielen in den 80er genauso.


Fazit: Rift kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden, es kann es nur versilbern oder besser machen. Es ist ein MMORPG was im Endeffekt ein Hobby/Freizeitbeschäftigung ist mehr nicht. 
Eine Alternative für alte WoW Hasen(ich meine Classic BC Spieler) ist es auch weil es eine andere Story und anderes Klassensysteme hat und mal Abwechslung bietet


----------



## Micro_Cuts (28. März 2011)

also jetz mal meine erfahrung. ich spiele auch seit anfang an. hab davor nur jahre lang WoW gezockt.

+ / - skillsystem, man hat viele möglichkeiten. hat jedoch am ende auch eine solche masse an fähigkeiten wovon man oft fast die hälfte gar nicht benutzt bzw braucht das sich einige fähigkeiten aus verschiedenen seelen (skillbäumen) ganz und gar ähneln bis auf den namen.

+ tolle grafik im vergleich zu wow (ok wow is auch 6 jahre alt ...)

- ich finde manche dinge noch zu unübersichtlich, man müsste gegner oft besser anvisieren können vorallem in gruppen.

+ es gibt haustiere

+ die instanzen sind bissher ganz cool sofern man auf dem dafür vorgesehenen level rein geht hat man schon einiges zu tun. über die Expert (Heroic) Modus kann ich noch nichts sagen.

+ berufe sind da, rezepte dafür auch, bissher so standart sachen halt wie alchi, schneider, waffemhersteller ...

+ / - questen: naja standart halt bissher, kill dies, sammel das, und ein paar fun quests mittendrin.

+ / - coole events, manchmal hab ich auch auch genug davon xD


fazit: für eine der jahre lang wow gezockt hat ist rift was neues. vorallem da es wow doch ähnelt aber halt neue gebiete, fähigkeiten usw. bringt. die frage ist halt: was bietet es einem im endcontent. wie schwer wird dieser usw. Momentan ist es aber ein sehr gutes game. und es lohnt sich rein zu schauen.

und man darf nicht vergessen wow ist 6 jahre alt! die haben erfahrung. somit hat rift bissher alles richtig gemacht!

und wenn man sich die zukunft ansieht, da kommen ja noch so sachen wie GW2 und SWToR. wow wird immer uninteressanter für mich - nach 6 jahren reicht es halt nicht mehr ab und an neue addons raus zu bringen. es müsste schon ein WoW 2 kommen ohne ein azeroth und neuen klassen dann würd ich es mir sicher kaufen, den blizz macht ohne frage große games. tirion aber auch


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2011)

Wobei ich trotz meiner Kritik sagen kann, dass Rift noch gute Chancen hat, wirklich ein sehr gutes MMO zu werden. Man sollte halt hier und da bessere Quests, neue Modelle und allgemein mehr Content - gerade auch im PvP, einfügen. Die Klassen finde ich ja so weit okey, aber wenn die ersten Heinis schon wieder mit ihren "Pflichtskillungen für maxdmg" daherkommen, ist es vorbei.


----------



## RedPaprika (28. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch nur das Tutorial in Rift gespielt oder?
> 
> Kannst du deinen Priester in WoW also nicht jederzeit umskillen, um den DD-Specc auszuwählen? Deinen Pala, um Tank, DD oder Heal zu machen? Oder den Dudu?
> 
> ...



Ich bin Level 50 mit meinem Priest =/
Und finde es bescheiden das jede arche klasse alles kann.
Dies ist bei WoW nicht so extrem tank heal dd...


----------



## Pyrodimi (28. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wobei ich trotz meiner Kritik sagen kann, dass Rift noch gute Chancen hat, wirklich ein sehr gutes MMO zu werden. Man sollte halt hier und da bessere Quests, neue Modelle und allgemein mehr Content - gerade auch im PvP, einfügen. Die Klassen finde ich ja so weit okey, aber wenn die ersten Heinis schon wieder mit ihren "Pflichtskillungen für maxdmg" daherkommen, ist es vorbei.




Mach dir keine Sorgen, das sind auch die Heinis die rumjammern die Experts wären so schwer^^ Ja das kommt davon wenn man in seiner beschränkten DPS-Welt nicht sieht das die Riftspielmechanik auf Support aufbaut  Den Bossen ist der Schaden egal, fehlt der Support brezen die tanks und Gruppe weg bevor überhaupt der große Dmg kommt ..... 
Hatte ich auch letztens den fall..da meint einer großkotzig, er sieht genau wer schaden macht, und wer keinen Macht fliegt...schlussendlich haben wir ihn entsorgt weil er der Gruppe nur als Ballast diente mit seinen imbaroXXor dmg.


----------



## Hellyes (28. März 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber sorry... Dieser Thread gehört mal zur Kategorie "Braucht kein Mensch!"

Diese ständigen Vergleiche Rift vs. WoW, Fazit hier, Bilanz da, ich kann es nicht mehr sehen!
Eigentlich dachte ich, dass dieses Thema einen krönenden Abschluss gefunden hat im "Streitgespräch" zwischen David und Flo, indem die beiden alle Aspekte beider Spiele noch einmal sachlich diskutiert haben. Aber nein, hier muss ein Thema immer wieder durchgekaut werden, bis es einem hochkommt   

Übrigens, so als kleiner Tip: Ich bin zwar auch nicht Mr. Perfect, aber ein kurzer Blick auf das Geschriebene hinsichtlich der Rechtschreibung hilft ungemein.


----------



## Areson (28. März 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man ein Spiel, welches seit 5 Jahren weiter entwickelt wurde mit einem Spiel, welches nicht mal einen Monat auf dem Markt ist vergleichen kann aber gut. Ich kann nur sagen, dass mir Rift sehr viel Spaß macht. Was jetzt der Unterschied zu einer WoW Quest "Töte 10 Wildschweine" oder einer Rift Quest "Töte 10 Wildschweine" ist, ist mir schleierhaft. Wenn man sich die Rift Quests auch mal durchlesen würde, könnte man sogar eine Geschichte erleben, aber wenn man sich nur die Zusammenfassung durchliest ist es klar, dass einen die Quest nicht so gut gefallen, aber die WoW Quests sind mit Sicherheit nicht besser als die Rift, Warhammer, AoC oder was weiß ich für Games Quests. 

Au jeden Fall war es von Vorteil, dass Rift nicht so einen Hype hatte wie die ganzen anderen Games. Ich zumindest habe nichts davon mitbekommen. Peng, Rift war da. Ohne Erwartungen, ohne Hoffnungen, ohne Vorfreude und genau das war richtig. Ich hab auf AoC gewartet, Übelste Ankündigungen, Screenshots, Vorschauberichte und dann? Nur mist! 
Danach Warhammer. Jahrelange Newsletter in dem einen erzählt wurde wie toll Warhammer werden würde, 4 Hauptstädte, unendliche Klassen, Burgen und Städteschlachten TÖRÖ TÖRÖ TÖRÖ und was kam? Nur scheiß. Nichts wie man es erwartet, erhofft oder erträumt hat. Vorallem haben gleich mal 50% vom angekündigten Spiel gefehlt. Fehler wurden nicht behoben oder verbessert, nein man hat sie einfach ganz aus dem Spiel genommen. 
Dann Star Trek Online. Ebenfalls jahrelang Newsletter empfangen, dann wurde die Produktion eingestellt, dann doch von einer anderen Softwarebude weiter geführt, und auch hier kam wieder nur mist.
Bei Rift hab ich nichts vorher gewusst, mir wurde nicht erzählt was es alles geben würde, wie toll die neue Grafik sein würde oder das Rift und Invasionssytem. Ich ging also völlig ohne Erwartungen oder Vorstellungen in das Spiel und das war genau richtig. Der WoW Account liegt auf Eis, mir macht Rift spaß, und wenn jemand findet, dass WoW besser ist, bitteschön, dann spielt weiter WoW und wenn jemanden beide Spiele spaß machen dann ist es doch auch gut. 
Schauen wir mal wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Das erste Update steht schon vor der Tür. 1.1 kommt und das nach der kurzen Zeit. Ich bin gespannt und freu mich drauf.


----------



## Hsvfan (28. März 2011)

kann da auch ein Lied von singen.....diese hochgehypten Spiele ...sind meistens die grössten Enttäuschungen!!

Hab da die bittere Erfahrung mit Aion gehabt.....sah auch so toll aus und wurde in Massen darüber berichtet
Dann schenkte mir mein Freund das Game ....und was war nach 2 Tagen verlor ich die Lust, weil ich feststellte ausser einer guten Grafik bot es für 
mich als reiner PVE-Spieler nicht wirklich was!!

Von Rift hatte ich bis zum 25. Februar 2011 weder was gehört noch gelesen....bin nur durchs Forum auf Buffed 
auf dieses Spiel gestossen...wo einer erzählte das man es quasi bis zum Release testen könnte
Also Account erstellt und losgezockt ...und war begeistert!!

Ich finde ein Spiel schon Monate oder Jahre vorm Release hochzuhypen wird immer unter gehen...siehe SWTOR UND GW 2...
die beiden Spiele werde schon so ewig lange hochgehypt....das die Erwartungen bei den Spielern so hochgeschraubt sind
das die Spiele das gar nicht alles erfüllen können.
Weil im Endeffekt wird es auch wieder dasselbe sein....es ist zwar wieder ne andere Gegend und vielleicht auch andere Kampfmechaniken
aber MMO bleibt nun mal MMO und da kann man glaube ich nix neues mehr dran erfinden!!Es wird wie in jedem anderen MMO Quests , Klassen etc geben....
Es hat vielleicht auch ne bessere Grafik aber Grafik alleine ist auch nicht alles...siehe Aion!!!


----------



## Tikume (28. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> aber MMO bleibt nun mal MMO und da kann man glaube ich nix neues mehr dran erfinden!!Es wird wie in jedem anderen MMO Quests , Klassen etc geben....



Es gibt MMO's ohne Quests und ohne Klassen die bestens klarkamen. Ich denke in dem Bereich kann man noch extrem viel machen, das Problem seit Wow ist einfach: Es traut sich keiner!
Das Problem ist halt, dass neue Wege auch Risiken bedeuten und die will keiner eingehen bei derart teuren Projekten.

Schau Dir doch mal nur den Teilbereich des Craftings an. Da sind wir auf dem Stand von vor 13 Jahren und nur wenige MMO's haben gezeigt was man da machen könnte.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (28. März 2011)

MMOs lassen sich nun einmal sehr stark rastern.
Es gibt PvE, PvP, Crafting, Trading, Exploring
Erfolgreiche Spiele müssen (leider) in allen Bereichen die nötigen Punkte sammeln, sonst können sie kaum überleben.
PvE und PvP werden dabei oftmals als die wichtigsten Bereiche angesehen, was meiner Meinung nach absoluter humbug ist.

Man schaue sich mal Eve Online an. Das Spiel lebt bestimmt nicht, weil die "PvP-Schlachten" ach so spannend und skillbedürftig sind. Nein, hierbei geht es schlichtweg um die Größe der Flotte, um geschicktes Timing und ein Fünkchen Glück. Was meiner Meinung nach das Spiel am Leben hält ist, dass jegliches Tun und Handeln auf einem Server eben Auswirkungen hat.
Ressourcen sind in diesem Spiel eine unglaublich starke Währung. Diese werden für das Crafting benötigt um die schönen Raumschiffchen zu bauen. Sammelt einer viele Ressourcen und handelt damit gut, so steigt das Ansehen des Spielers.

EO ist dabei in gewisser Weise ein Sonderfall. Die weltweiten 3 Server (so viele sind es glaube ich) sind allesamt recht "klein" und die Community kennt sich untereinander. So etwas gibt es bei Spielen wie RIFT/WoW einfach (noch) nicht.
In RIFT/WoW kann nun einmal jeder den Selbstversorger spielen und das finde ich persönlich sehr, sehr schade, denn genau das nimmt ein M aus MMO weg...
HdRO hat es da - so wie ich es im Kopf habe - schon besser gemacht. Handel wurde zumindest in der Zeit in welcher ich gespielt habe sehr stark betrieben.


Für mich ist ganz klar, dass ein neues gutes wahrlich "NextGEN" MMO besonders einen gewissen Mehrwert auf Crafting und Trading legen wird. Dieses Spiel wird jedoch noch eine längere Zeit auf sich warten lassen. In RIFT sieht man leider sehr deutlich, dass viel zu viele Leute einfach WoW-Blind sind. WoW hat - und das ist Fakt - unglaublich vieles unglaublich gut gemacht und dem Spiel gebührt einen heiden Haufen Respekt. Nur diese Verschlossenheit vor Neuem bei einem so unglaublich großen Anteil an Spielern ist einfach nur erschreckend.
Und genau diese Verschlossenheit ist es, weswegen es sich derzeit kein Publisher traut einen strikten Weg zu gehen...

Hab irgendwie Lust das Ganze noch weiter auszuarbeiten, aber ... liest ja doch kaum einer und ich bin müde 
Gute Nacht


----------



## Tikume (28. März 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> MMOs lassen sich nun einmal sehr stark rastern.
> Es gibt PvE, PvP, Crafting, Trading, Exploring
> Erfolgreiche Spiele müssen (leider) in allen Bereichen die nötigen Punkte sammeln, sonst können sie kaum überleben.
> PvE und PvP werden dabei oftmals als die wichtigsten Bereiche angesehen, was meiner Meinung nach absoluter humbug ist.


Spontan fallen mir da noch Socialzing und Rp ein, aber prinzipiell stimme ich Dir zu. Ein MMO ist die Summe seiner Teile.
Ich habe in UO auch Hardcore-PVPler beim RP erwischt und auch friedliche Crafter Freaks haben sich nach Jahren ins PvP aufgemacht.
Der Großteil der Spieler kann sich meinr Meinung nach für viele Bereiche erwärmen.
Dazu kommt auch noch wie die Community ist bzw. was diese aus dem Spiel macht. Ein Erfolgsrezept nach Schema F kann man in MMO's schwer stricken.
Also versuchen derzeit fast alle ein erwiesenes Rezept zu kopieren und minimal abzuwandeln.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Man schaue sich mal Eve Online an. Das Spiel lebt bestimmt nicht, weil die "PvP-Schlachten" ach so spannend und skillbedürftig sind. Nein, hierbei geht es schlichtweg um die Größe der Flotte, um geschicktes Timing und ein Fünkchen Glück.


Der "Skill" liegt hier für mich darin so viele Spieler zu organisieren und zu motivieren. Also nicht schnell die richtige Taste zu drücken sondern auf sozialer Ebene.

Das erste MMO prägt viele Spieler, und heutzutage dürfte das bei den meisten Wow sein. Insofern ist es nicht verwunderlich dass Rift so beliebt ist und ich gönne es den Leuten und dem Spiel.
Die Frage ist wieviel davon auf Dauer bleibt, aber das ist mittlerweile auch ein Wow-Problem wenn man sieht wie fix die Luft nach dem letzten Addon draussen war.

Eigentlich ist auch nicht erschreckend, dass Rift sich nichts traut sondern dass bei einem solchen Goldesel wie bei Wow sich niemand traut zu sagen: "Und jetzt machen wir mal was total cooles".


Um aber zum Grundthema zurückzukommen: Ich denke der Post vom TE war gut, vor allem hat er sich bemüht sachlich zu sein. Ich prsönlich neige auch aber eher zu dem 3-Monats-Fazit.
Ein MMO bnötigt auf jeden Fall Zeit um sich zu entwickeln, wenn der Hersteller hier mal auf lange Sicht zeigt dass er heiss auf sein eigenes Spiel ist (was ich bei Blizzard definitiv vermisse) dann könnte aus RIFT auf Lange Sicht wirklich etwas werden.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch mal nur den Teilbereich des Craftings an. Da sind wir auf dem Stand von vor 13 Jahren und nur wenige MMO's haben gezeigt was man da machen könnte.



einfach zu blöd das sony da vanguard in den sand gesetzt hat. das crafting da war super und das (angeküdigte) diplomatie system war auch interessant. allein das mand as spiel spielen kann ohen auch nur ein mal selbst ein monster gekloppt zu haben.....einfach zu schön!


----------



## Nadaria (29. März 2011)

hab jetzt auch schon ne weile rift gespielt. ein kleri auf 50 ein schurke auf 30 und ein krieger auf 30... t1/t2 inis fast alle mal durch gewesen... paar bgs etc...


Rift ist besser als ich es erwartet habe und es macht auch recht spaß. es nicht besser als wow aber auch nicht schlechter und damit mal was anderes....

Aber auch ich sehe keine Zukunft in Rift... wieso?

*Quest: *

töte x, sammel y, eskortiere z.... wie öde und langweilig... man machts weil mans machen muss um zu leveln... die meisten sehen es eher als arbeit.... spass? nunja mir nicht... daran ändert auch eine quest nicht wo ich eichhörnchen fangen darf etc...

Es ist einfach ein veraltetes System was endlich danach schreit erlöst zu werden. Wo ist die Story wie in Guildwars 1 wo man wenigstens in einer Geschichte spielt die man aktiv miterlebt.
Leveln sollte nicht anstrengend sein sondern genauso Spass machen wie mit einer Gruppe eine Instanz zu besuchen.

*Kampfsystem:*
Anklicken Klick Klick Klick Kill.... langweilig... auch wieder nichts neues...

*Grafik:*
Für ein MMO ok. Die Animationen und die Gestaltung von Rüstungen und Character geht aber heutzutage deutlich besser....

*Berufe:
*Grausames hoch gegrinde... stelle 50 leder schuhe her... stelle 50 verstärkte leder schuhe her..... stelle 50 verstärkte dickleder schuhe her (verkaufe alle und bekomme 1 hundertstel der matskosten zurück)..... das mag zu wow gründungszeiten noch ok gewesen sein... aber doch nicht bei einem modernen MMORPG......

*Rufgrinden:*
wie der name schon sagt. nichts anderes als langweiliges und ödes gegrinde... nicht zeitgemäß.... dann bitte mit events oder ähnlichem oder durch instanzen aber bitte nicht mit öden dalyie quests ala töte x, sammel z.... wem macht sowas spass?

*Instanzen:*
Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und erfüllen bisher den erwartungen. Aber hat man erstmal die Bosse geknackt gehts wieder ans stupide Marken grinden... Tonnenweise Trash ist auch öde..... trotzallem gute Bossencounter....

Rißsystem ist gut aber irgendwann auch nichts neues mehr, 
Character Indiviualität ist sehr gut... 
Dank DPS Parsern sind die ersten geforderten Nerfes von der Community schon umgesetzt worden... wann wird man endlich verstehen das es nicht NUR auf DPS ankommen sollte.... das besondere Fähigkeiten eines Chars wichtiger sein sollten als dieses "ich mach 20dps mehr" gedöns.



Fazit... Rift ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht besser als das was es bereits gibt. Wer von WoW gelangweilt ist wird langfristig auch mit Rift gelangweilt (intuitatives Seelensystem hin oder her).... Wer was richtiges neues sucht wird enttäuscht.. wer nach einer gleichwertigen Alternativen zum jetzigen MMO sucht macht nichts falsch...


----------



## Tikume (29. März 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> wann wird man endlich verstehen das es nicht NUR auf DPS ankommen sollte.... das besondere Fähigkeiten eines Chars wichtiger sein sollten als dieses "ich mach 20dps mehr" gedöns.



Oder dass man leute einfach mitnimmt weil sie nett sind 
Ich denke eine bestimmte Art von Spielern lässt sich da nicht umpolen. Frage ist halt ob die Entwicklern diesen Leuten nachspringen.


----------



## Rhilla (29. März 2011)

Huhu, also was mich angeht :am anfang hat es viel spass gemacht mein charakter hoch zu lvl-n,die quests (nichts neues)aber egal,trotzdem spass gemacht,inzwischen bin ich seit 2 wochen mit einem char lvl 50,mit anderen vorgestern 48 geworden,hab alle instanzen durch,mein 50ger schurke ist t1 voll,Aber:ich vermisse was in rift,keine ahnung was,vielleicht deshalb weil man schon alles kennt aus anderen spielen was auch in rift gibt,auf jeden fall langsam wid mir das spiel zu langweilig inzwischen hab alle quests durch ,alles gesehen ,und nur jeden tag exp inis,paar langweilige tages quests zu machen und warten bis eine invasion da ist ,ist leider mir bisschen zu wenig,es gibt viele plus punkte was schon erwähnt wurde,was mich stört ,sind die ausrüsstungs items ,ich bite euch ,eine lvl 50 robe (episch)sieht sogar so aus wie eine lvl 1 robe in wow(ja hab sehr lange wow gespielt aber vor 2 monaten aufgehört)da könnte man echt was schöneres entwickeln,ich werde noch 1 monat abwarten wie sich das spiel weiter entwickeln wird ,kommt nichts neues werd ich auf gw2 warten


----------



## Shakaro deVargo (29. März 2011)

Also dann werde ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.

Und zwar habe ich mir den Thread mal durchgelesen und da ist mir nur einmal aufgefallen das jemand dieses "RP" vermisst.
Für mich persönlich fehlt es mir sehr in den heutigen MMO's klar sind es keine MMORPG's aber so wie ich es mitbekomme würden es viele beführworten.

Z.B. ich spiele noch ein uralt Game, 2D Grafik, aber da ist es nicht dieses sinnlose gefarme und "ich hab das beste equip".
das spiel kennt wahscheinlich niemand, www.d4o-ag.de.
- Bilder ( http://www.d4o.mws-system.com/forum/gallery/album.php?album_id=13 )
Poste das nurmal um einigen Leuten zu zeigen das Spieler nicht immer die besten Instanzen, Grafik, Items in einem Spiel haben müssen. Und das fehlt mir dann doch sehr stark.

Ich kann nur von mir sprechen und ich persönliche vermisse es in so einem Game, z.B. sich eine "Familie" aufzubauen, wodurch der Zusammenhalt zwischen den Spielern nocheinmal mehr gestärkt wird.
Aber so Leute, die es nicht kennen können es auch nicht vermissen.
Meiner Meinung nach bauen die letzten Games, angefangen bei WOW nurnoch auf dieser "Ich muss Schnell hoch kommen, schnell pvp machen und schnell das beste Equip haben" Moral auf.

Ich habe WOW nicht lange gespielt und auch dieses Spiel konnte ich noch nicht spielen "1,24gb update bei ner 1000 DSL Leitung....ätzend" Aber ich lass mich im moment einfach nur überraschen.

Ich will hier niemanden auf die Füße treten aber ich finde, das diese Spiele noch viel mehr Potenzial haben, als nur Customizing von Equip etc. weiß nichtmehr alles,was in diesem Thread kritisiert wurde.

Manchmal sollte man seinen Horizont auch mal erweitern, bzw drüber hinaus schauen.

Gruß =)


----------



## Girderia (29. März 2011)

ich stimme nadaria zu fast 100% zu. fast.
ich spiele seit den letzten 2 betas+heastart und glaube es daher auch schon einigermaßen einschätzen zu können.
nur bei den berufen muss ich vehement widersprechen. gerade was die ledersachen angeht. beim bergbau habe ich allerdings gehört soll es beschaffungsschwierigkeiten im bereich eisen geben.
nicht so beim leder. die mats zum skillen bekommt man quasi nebenbei. man skillt effektiv mit einer mischung aus leder uns toff sachen, jenachdem wovon man gerade am meisten hat. und das hergestellte ist auch nicht für den händler. man zerlegt es wieder und bekommt zum einen stoffballen/leder zurück, zum anderen spezielle fetzen mit denen man spezielle rüctungsverstärkungen herstellen kann (die erhöhen zwar, jenachdem, nur die reit oder laufgeschwindigkeit, aber zum skillen ist es gelegentlich nützlich, oder wenn man schurke ist um schneller zu schleichen).
bei den heroischen handwerksabzeichen (nötig für die rezepte für epische ausrüstung) sollte allerdings weniger zufalll im spiel sein, zB könnte man es so gestalten dass man sie durch gruppen- oder instanzquests bekommt, ob täglich oder wöchentlich wäre dann sache der entwickler.


----------



## myadictivo (29. März 2011)

naja..also wer so intensiv zockt und in nichtmal 4 wochen 2 chars auf maxlevel hat, einen davon auf t1 niveau, da wunder ich mich doch nicht, dass alles langweilt. ich mein da ist die sättigungsgrenze doch schon lange überschritten. aber so langweilig kanns ja dann auf der andren seite auch nicht sein, wenn man täglich darin rumgammelt 

ich kann die kritikpunkte im grunde schon nachvollziehen, seh sie aber für mich nicht wirklich als ausschlaggebendes argument gegen rift.
ich will meine quests genau so wie sie sind. ich will mein kampfsystem genau so (ich meine aoc bietet ein andres system und so wirklich toll fand ich das auch nicht). die grafik find ich gut und ausreichend und stimmig/atmosphärisch. berufe machen mir spass. stumpfes rufgrinden und inzen tu ich mir nicht an. (auch schon nicht in wow, wems spass macht..bitte)


----------



## Ring1 (29. März 2011)

Also sehr subjektiv hier...sehr sehr subjektiv und auf jedenfall blub.

Viele Viele mats wegen craft....eigentlich handelt es sich hier umd daylis, wo man das gecraftete abgibt...marken bekommt und dafür rezepte kauf. Es ist aber nicht schwer an mats zu kommen. Je nach beruf. (seit wann ist bergbau nicht überfarmt)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wEF_P2fGTU&feature=related

Fang ich mal an mit PvP. 
Kurz um, es fühlt sich an wie WAR....alleine kannst du einfach nix reissen.....aber mit ein paar mann und so weiter kannst du sogar stamm grp zerreissen, da es hier, wie in WAR, möglich ist im PvP zusammen zu ziehen und zu bomben. AOE effekte sind hier effizient. (blizzard in wow?) Natürlich ist das mit steigendem gear kein auto win.

PvE...zu beginn ist es einfach nur unglaublich schwer...CC ist pflich (wohlgemerkt T1 expert) irgendwann kann man sich auch da durchbomben, allerdings kann man kein einzigen boss (wirklich keinen) eifach weg DPSn alles mit taktik und es gibt nur ca 4 bosse die sich sehr ehneln. Absolut kein einfacher content.....es ist sogar für Alte mmoler anspruchsvoll....Wotlk boons können sich hier schnell überfordert fühlen.  (habe ca 90 prozent aller shard first erforlge in expert inis.) (immerwacht eonar).
Da unsere Gilde aus fast nur Headstart leuten besteht haben wir schon Gear etc aber T2 inis sind immer noch nicht easy going (erstes mal Tiefenschlagmine t2 7 std. das letzte mal 1,5  std.) Marken gefarme gibts tatsächlich, allerdings muss man sagen das marken gear ist T1 niveau...es gibt noch teureres Marken gear, was allerdings eher t1.5 niveau hat....die epischen drops in T2 inis sind besser als das marken gear. Zum allergrösten teil gibt es noch KEIN random T2 expert was es durch schafft. Random Raids mal erstmal total abhaken.(t3 wenn man so will)^^
1 Raidboss ist down by Eonar....sehr sehr koordinations lastiger kerl....viel raid dmg inc...eigentlich alles was man so kennt. 2ter Raidboss absoluter GEAR CHECK.(T2)....und "Learn to use your Raidsupport" encounter.
Toll ist das man 4 skillungen immer dabei hat....und fix umskillen kann für thrash oder gewisse bosse....ohne z.b. purch ist ein boss dann einfach schwerer.
und ich muss betonen: Wie will man mmo neu erfinden...gibt doch schon alles....man nehme doch einfach das best of und mache daraus rift mit einer Grossen Prise eigener ideen und stiel.

Das Spiel ist für Casuals was, diese werden aber schon noch eine weile warten müssen und dran arbeiten müssen bis sie was erreichen (evtl boss nervs inc ka, bisher wurde nur alles "gebufft" oder gefixt). Aber für erfahrene leute die eine herausforderung suchen ist das Spiel genau das richtige. Es hat schon beinahe einen Touch von WoW Classic....nur es gibt mehr epix....aber die muss man sich echt verdienen. Und mann muss sich wirklich "hochequipen" druchzieherei ist noch nicht wirklich möglich, zumindest nicht durch die t2 inis, die halt auch dps encounter haben wo ohne dmg nix geht und hat der tank nicht genug Härte machts puff tod.
Alles in allem ist Rift super...sieht gut aus....und man kann seine klasse sehr vielseitig spielen (aber aus nem magier wird einfach kein krieger).


----------



## Todeswolf (29. März 2011)

Hi...

Nun es ist schon sehr eigenartig , ein solo-Shooter dauert ca. 5h ein solo Rpg ca 20-50h und von einen MMoRpg erwartet man eine *Lebensaufgabe* ?? 

Für mich bleibt es ein Spiel und solange es Spass macht ist es gut, und wenn nicht mehr wird eben was anderes gespielt !
Da ist es mir dan auch egal ob ich eine noch so tolle Rüstung habe, denn ich spiele für den Spass und nicht für mein Ego 



Was die Addons betrifft bin ich dagegen welche zu erlauben , denn sobald man welche erlaubt hat man eine Schwemme von Addons , die das Spiel und den Spass nur kaputt machen !


----------



## Lari (29. März 2011)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> Nun es ist schon sehr eigenartig , ein solo-Shooter dauert ca. 5h ein solo Rpg ca 20-50h und von einen MMoRpg erwartet man eine *Lebensaufgabe* ??



Wer "normal" spielt braucht einige Tage /played, bis er Max-Level erreicht. Ich komm bestimmt auf 6 - 7 Tage. Da sind wir schon bei 140~ Stunden allein beim Leveln.
Und dann versenkt man eben noch unheimlich viel Zeit im Endgame, meistens mehr als in der Levelzeit. KEine Lebensaufgabe, aber immens mehr als in Offline-Titeln.


----------



## ink0gnito (29. März 2011)

Ring1 schrieb:


> Also sehr subjektiv hier...sehr sehr subjektiv und auf jedenfall blub.
> 
> Viele Viele mats wegen craft....eigentlich handelt es sich hier umd daylis, wo man das gecraftete abgibt...marken bekommt und dafür rezepte kauf. Es ist aber nicht schwer an mats zu kommen. Je nach beruf. (seit wann ist bergbau nicht überfarmt)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wEF_P2fGTU&feature=related
> 
> ...




Lol, den Ersten Boss haben wir auf Immerwacht, RND am Samstag gelegt.Hat genau 4 trys gekostet, wobei 2 davon Buggy waren.Da lief Letareus durch die Slow Pfütze ganz Normal hindurch, Tank down :>

Das mit Rnd schafft kein T2, meinst du damit das Rnd Grp keine T2 Experts schaffen?Wenn ja, möp.Ich farme seit 1 Woche T2 Content, habe nur meinen Stamm Heiler zu 90% dabei, rest Rnd.

Es ist nicht Leicht, also der Content ansich, aber soo schwer auch nicht.

Beim Zweiten Boss stimme ich dir zu.Total Gear Check wenn mans so nennen will.Wir scheiterten an der Großen Bombe, die hatte immer so um die 20% Rum.Fehlte eben DPS.Wir gehen es die Woche wohl nochmal an, dann sollte die Bombe samt 2er Boss Liegen.Wenn du mir das mitm Letareus nicht glaubst, siehe Sig, /w mich an und ich Link dir den Erfolg, sind ja beide auf Immerwacht.

Das mit PvP = Bomben, nein eher nicht.Klappt vllt. im Black Garden, wenn alle in der Mitte stehen ganz Ok, aber sonst eig. Nirgends.Sind zumindest meine Eindrücke, nach 2 Wochen 50er PvP.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Oder dass man leute einfach mitnimmt weil sie nett sind
> Ich denke eine bestimmte Art von Spielern lässt sich da nicht umpolen. Frage ist halt ob die Entwicklern diesen Leuten nachspringen.



Sieht leider danach aus, weil ja der Dungeonbrowser kommen soll, und das spielt genau dieser Sorte entgegen.


----------



## ink0gnito (29. März 2011)

Ja, sehr Schlimm ein Server Interner Browser.*Gähn

Eure Sorgen hätte ich gerne (:


----------



## Enrico300 (29. März 2011)

Füe mich ist Rift ein tolles Spiel und wenn andere es nicht mögen ist mir das so egal.


----------



## Volusenus (29. März 2011)

Mir gefällt Rift. 

Ich habe das Spiel jetzt seit drei Wochen auf dem Rechner und bin immer noch dabei, eine Klasse zu finden, die ich auf Lvl 50 hochspiele. 3 der 4 Klassen habe ich inzwischen über Lvl 20 gebracht und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welche ich nun zu meinem "Main" mache. Und das finde ich toll. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich Skeptiker oder Wächter spielen soll. Auch über die Berufe bin ich mir noch nicht im Klaren. Ich bin eben dabei, ein neues Spiel Stück für Stück zu entdecken.

Dass jemandem, der jetzt schon etliche Charaktere auf 50 hat, langweilig ist, verstehe ich dagegen aber auch...


----------



## ink0gnito (29. März 2011)

Kommt eben drauf an, was man alles macht auf Lv 50.Ich bin bereits seit 2 Wochen auf Lv 50, aber Langweile mich 0 in RIFT.

Artefakte Sammeln, zwischendurch mal ein Achievment jagen gehen, Täglich 1-2 T2 Expert Inis machen, paar Risse schliessen bzw. Invasionen beenden, BG's machen, immernoch mehrere Skillungen im PvP ausprobieren, bis ich für mich, meine Perfekte entdeckt habe, zwischendurch mal ein Expert/Raid Riss schliessen gehen, die machen Laune und geben Top Loot.

Und Mittwoch beginnt das 1 Wöchige Event.Also wie kann einem Langweilig sein :>
Handwerk betreibe ich 0.Hab nur Schlachten auf 300, sonst nichts.Sonst hätte ich noch mehr zutun.Ansonsten, ey RIFT ausmachen, und was anderes Spielen (Gerade diesen Monat kamen ein paar Perle raus, Shogun 2, Crysis 2 etc.), Oder RL geniessen, Film angucken whatever, stellt euch nicht an, gibt nicht nur RIFT.Wenn man aber Täglich 8h RIFT Spielt, seit Wochen auf 50 ist, ja dann kann einem Langweilig werden, aber ganz Einfach, daran Seid IHR Schuld, nicht TRION.

Edit.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O1TWNdQdFw&feature=player_embedded Video zu Patch 1.1 ist nun Live =D

Auch wenn Alsbeth's Deutsche Syncro nicht der Burner ist, Tolles Video wie ich Finde.Ich freu mich auf Mittwoch.


----------



## Schlesa (29. März 2011)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man ein Spiel, welches seit 5 Jahren weiter entwickelt wurde mit einem Spiel, welches nicht mal einen Monat auf dem Markt ist vergleichen kann aber gut. Ich kann nur sagen, dass mir Rift sehr viel Spaß macht. Was jetzt der Unterschied zu einer WoW Quest "Töte 10 Wildschweine" oder einer Rift Quest "Töte 10 Wildschweine" ist, ist mir schleierhaft. Wenn man sich die Rift Quests auch mal durchlesen würde, könnte man sogar eine Geschichte erleben, aber wenn man sich nur die Zusammenfassung durchliest ist es klar, dass einen die Quest nicht so gut gefallen, aber die WoW Quests sind mit Sicherheit nicht besser als die Rift, Warhammer, AoC oder was weiß ich für Games Quests.
> 
> Au jeden Fall war es von Vorteil, dass Rift nicht so einen Hype hatte wie die ganzen anderen Games. Ich zumindest habe nichts davon mitbekommen. Peng, Rift war da. Ohne Erwartungen, ohne Hoffnungen, ohne Vorfreude und genau das war richtig. Ich hab auf AoC gewartet, Übelste Ankündigungen, Screenshots, Vorschauberichte und dann? Nur mist!
> Danach Warhammer. Jahrelange Newsletter in dem einen erzählt wurde wie toll Warhammer werden würde, 4 Hauptstädte, unendliche Klassen, Burgen und Städteschlachten TÖRÖ TÖRÖ TÖRÖ und was kam? Nur scheiß. Nichts wie man es erwartet, erhofft oder erträumt hat. Vorallem haben gleich mal 50% vom angekündigten Spiel gefehlt. Fehler wurden nicht behoben oder verbessert, nein man hat sie einfach ganz aus dem Spiel genommen.
> ...



Oh ja, so ging es mir auch. 
Plötzlich war das Spiel da, von dem ich noch nie was gehört habe und ich konnte ohne Erwartungen und Hoffnungen beginnen (Anders wie bei AoC, Warhammer etc.).


Btw, ich spielte WoW seit Spielstart 2005 und ... Rift erinnert an WOW zu Anfang nur: Ohne die ganzen Bugs und grafisch und von der Spielmechanik doch weiterentwickelt. 
Es ist nicht neu aber anders und ich finde das geil. Wow hat ja auch viele Jahre gebraucht sich zu entwickeln und ich erinnere mich noch an die vielen tausenden von Jammer und Wein Threads in den Foren, die ja bis heute nicht aufhören.

Ich hoffe, das auch Rift die Zeit bekommt sich weiterzuentwickeln und die brauchen auch keine 6 Jahre, da Rift viel weiterentwickelter anfängt :-)
Rift hat Potenzial und ich geniesse es derzeit und habe richtig Spaß dran und das ist gut so ^^

Und ich finde es toll, das es hier auch einige nette RP Dinge gibt, die ich z.B. von LotR kenne (Individualisierung der Kleidung durch Farben für primär und sekundär)


----------



## Kafka (29. März 2011)

Also Rift macht einfach spass. Z.b. bei na dicken Invasion wo man sich einfach denkt "Knickt das ihr Biester" und man daraufhin oft auch ne halbe Stunde oder so mit Leuten durch die gegend zieht um die Monster wieder in die Untiefen zu schicken aus denen sie gekrochen sind! 

Rift hat einfach ein besonderes Fealing, und sovern TRION nicht extremen mist baut wird es wohl auch so bleiben^^


----------



## pastranora (29. März 2011)

monthy schrieb:


> Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass hier der ein oder andere Flame erscheinen wird.
> 
> Zu deiner Rezi. Gut zu lesen, aber die Schrift finde ich sch... :-)
> 
> ...


 DITO
Nach DAoC und Horizons endlich mal ein Spiel wieder was den Name MMO verdient hat.


----------



## Nextline (29. März 2011)

ich muss auch sagen nach einem monat rift max level inis und und ist die luft schon raus gekauft hätte ich es sowieso nicht aber gilde freunde gemeinsam spielen sonst hätte ich warscheinlich schon vorher abgebrochen aber was mich rift am meisten am spielen hat spühren lassen war das ich wäred dem zocken sehr oft an andere mmos denken musste also ich bereue es es gekauft zu haben ist aufjedenfall spielbar aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2011)

Der nächste, der hier Rechtschreibflames macht, bekommt eins auf den Deckel. 

Danke.


----------



## Benegeserit (29. März 2011)

*schnauuf*

moderatoren find ich total symphatisch^^


ich spiele rift seit der beta und ich bin hängengeblieben. ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht jeden tag 7/24 spiele.
diese phase hab ich seit längerem hinter mir (Wow, lotro, aoc)
nene, ich spiele wenn ich wirklich lust habe und fit bin, soll heißen, ich quäle mich nach der arbeit oder nach einem anstrengendem tag nicht mehr vor 
den monitor um zwanghaft zu raiden oder sonstiges.

was mir gefällt: 
	die welt
 	die rift-events
 	das char design
 	die vielen klassenrollen, die möglichkeit sich individuell zu skillen
 	pvp allgemein
 	pvp belohnungen (gute items für jedes lvl)
 	es gibt wirklich außerordentlich nette leute auf die man so trifft
 	da ich skeptiker spiele: die hauptstadt
 	die möglichkeit seine klamotten zu färben
 	die mounts finde ich gelungen
 	das es keine, glitzer, blink, leucht items gibt
 	das ich meine ruhe hab vor dumpfbacken/kiddie chat gelaber

was mir nicht gefällt: 
	das questen, es is grotten langweilig, noch schlimmer als in wow
 	die BG's könnten bissl einfallsreicher gestaltet sein, ist mir zu sehr von wow abgeschaut
 	das craften is langweilig^^

vlt. fällt mir später noch was ein...


----------



## cruzn (29. März 2011)

> das questen, es is grotten langweilig, noch schlimmer als in wow


Mit den quest gebe ich dir recht, aber was erwartest du den? Das jede quest aufregender ist als die andere? Und ich finde mit den Rifts und Angriffswellen macht das doch recht gut Laune.<br class="dpf_break">Und zur Wow also die cata quest waren das Letzte da es immer das gleiche Schema war töte 5 von denen sammle 10 usw usw und das ging bis 85 so ...


----------



## Contemptio (29. März 2011)

Danke, endlich mal eine halbwegs objektiver Vergleich beider Spiele :>


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. März 2011)

Mein Fazit:


Für einige mag Rift toll sein, kann es ruhig auch! Ich persönlich mag es einfach nicht.

Grund:
Ich hab mir wohl zuviel erwartet:

*Grafik:*in der Theorie schöner als WoW zB, aber der Stil missfällt mir - erinnert mich irgendwie an RoM
*Quests:* mag sein dass ware Innovationen schwer zu machen sind, aber das ist zu 90% reine Standardkost im Sinne von töte X vony und sammle z von xy-Items, aja ab und an noch: benutzte Q-Item A bei B
*Skillsystem/Seelen/Gameplay:* ja, ich hab einige Kombis nicht probiert, aber bei vielen Kombis ähneln sich die SKills viel zu sehr, da ersetzt einfach einer den anderen, bzw. einige sind überhaupt völlig nutzlos,
sodass in gew. Weise die angebliche Auswahlmöglichkeit reine Augenauswischerei ist - hätte man genau so in 1 Klasse zusammenfassen können.
Wie gesagt, mein Eindruck von den Kombis die ich gespielt habe.

*Und der Hauptgrund:* Rifts!


Anfangs ist es lustig und aufregend, ja!

Aber im Prinzip ödet es relativ rasch nur mehr an - immer das gleiche: anonyme Gruppen bilden sich und zergen alles nieder.Auf Brückenköpfe wird völlig stupide minutenlang eingedroschen

Und leider muss man es oft machen, aufgrund von Items oder einfach weil Questhubs besetzt sind.


Endcontent-Rifts mögen was anderes sein, spannender,taktischer, denke ich, aber davor ist es mir zu erzwungen und zu einseitig.



Wie gesagt, mein Fazit! Wem es gefällt soll seinen Spass damit haben!


----------



## Michalute (30. März 2011)

Habe nie irgendwas von Rift mehr oder weniger gehört und bums war es einfach da. Mir gefällt es sehr, questen, Instanzen PVP sind die gewohnte standard-Kost und sind üblich in einem mmo. Daher bin ich überhaupt nicht enttäuscht da es einfach dazu gehört um sich mit der Klasse vertraut zu machen. Grafik auch super und schön animiert wie ich persönlich finde und bin gespannt was die Entwickler sich noch alles einfallen lassen.


----------



## Khanox (30. März 2011)

Für mich ist Rift bis jetzt ein super Spiel.Mir macht es eine menge Spaß.
Man ist gerade am questen,eine Invasion kommt und zahlreiche Spieler versammeln sich um die Invasion zu stoppen.
Das bringt,für mich persönlich,frischen Wind in den Alltag.
So hat man kein stupides questen vor sich,sondern zwischendurch auch große Schlachten die Abwechselung bringen.

Wie es nach ein paar Monaten aussieht kann noch keiner sagen.
Vielleicht werden die Rifts langweilig nach einer Zeit.Wer kann das schon sagen?
Man könnte hier aber mit besonderen Items locken die zufällig droppen.Das würde den Reiz noch etwas verstärken.
Gut,man bekommt Quellsteine um sich dafür Gear zu kaufen.
Aber es wäre schon sehr reizvoll wenn mal ein paar seltene Items droppen könnten.Ob es im 50er Bereich so ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich bin gerade auf lvl 39.Wie es im Endcontent aussehen wird weiss ich nur von Leuten aus meiner Gilde.
Aber Rift bietet soviel das Spaß machen kann.
Man kann expert Inis gehen,Raids abklappern.Man kann sich im PvP auslassen.
Hat man da keine Lust drauf,dann geht man halt Erfolge oder Artefakte sammeln.
Es bietet also doch schon ordentlich was.

Trion versucht wirklich das Beste aus dem Spiel zu machen.
Rift ist gerade mal 1 Monat draussen und ich denke,das da noch eine ganze menge kommen wird.
Nach einem Monat schon der erste Inhaltspatch,täglich werden Bugs behoben.
Das konnte man bei anderen Games nicht erwarten.

Der Freimonat ist jetzt bei vielen rum.Jetzt wird sich erstmal zeigen wieviele Leute dabei bleiben oder noch dazu kommen werden.

Rift hat eine Chance verdient.
Bis jetzt hat mich nix enttäuscht.


----------



## Ascalonier (31. März 2011)

Das kommt dabei heraus wenn man wow Typisches Spiel kopieren will. Die sind mit Cataclysm wieder ein Schritt voraus was das Questen angeht. Das hat wow damals besser gemacht, als sie nach everquest2 raus gekommen sind .


----------



## Harika (31. März 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei heraus wenn man wow Typisches Spiel kopieren will. Die sind mit Cataclysm wieder ein Schritt voraus was das Questen angeht. Das hat wow damals besser gemacht, als sie nach everquest2 raus gekommen sind .



Das gute aus den anderen Spielen zusammenkopieren ist grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes, denn wieso das Rad neu erfinden wenn es funktioniert. Auf Dauer stellt sich für die Spieler aber die Frage wieso die Kopie spielen wenn das Orginal immer den Schritt voraus sein wird.


----------



## tekkon123 (31. März 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei heraus wenn man wow Typisches Spiel kopieren will. Die sind mit Cataclysm wieder ein Schritt voraus was das Questen angeht. Das hat wow damals besser gemacht, als sie nach everquest2 raus gekommen sind .


super fortschritt.für 5 lv.danach pure langeweile.gz


----------



## tekkon123 (31. März 2011)

Harika schrieb:


> Das gute aus den anderen Spielen zusammenkopieren ist grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes, denn wieso das Rad neu erfinden wenn es funktioniert. Auf Dauer stellt sich für die Spieler aber die Frage wieso die Kopie spielen wenn das Orginal immer den Schritt voraus sein wird.


das original ist nun mal nicht besser,sondern nur noch ein wischiwaschi schatten seiner selbst.
das kommt dabei raus wenn mann unbedingt das spiel für die masse optimieren will.es bringt geld.mehr aber nicht.
das hat wow spieltechnisch das genick gebrochen.
ist ja im musikgeschäft das gleiche,nur weil viele den müll kaufen und gut finden muss es noch lange keine gute musik sein


----------



## Harika (31. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> super vortschritt.für 5 lv.danach pure langeweile.gz






Du vergisst dass zwischen Level 1 und 60 viele neue Quests hinzugekommen sind die innovativ sind oder alte Quests wurden überarbeitet und ins Jahr 2010 gebracht. Das was WOW hier gebracht hat, ist die Krone der MMO Welt. Für Raider hat sich das Addon auch absolut gelohnt, von Casual/RP Seite habe ich jedoch negatives gehört, dass für diese der Inhalt fehlt.


----------



## Harika (31. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> das original ist nun mal nicht besser,sondern nur noch ein wischiwaschi schatten seiner selbst.
> das kommt dabei raus wenn mann unbedingt das spiel für die masse optimieren will.es bringt geld.mehr aber nicht.
> das hat wow spieltechnisch das genick gebrochen.
> ist ja im musikgeschäft das gleiche,nur weil viele den müll kaufen und gut finden muss es noch lange keine gute musik sein


Du machst den Fehler WOW 2005, sechs Jahre nach Release mit der rosa Brille zu sehen, fehlende Inhalten werden nachträglich als gute Sache verkauft. Dies findet auch bei DAOC, UO usw... statt. Würde ich heute wieder starten, würde ich clientmässig den Cataclient immer dem Classicclient vorziehen. Die Community war jedoch eine andere, MMOs waren etwas für Geeks mit einem deutlich höheren Altersschnitt als heute, zudem viele Pioniere die von UO oder DAOC kamen und froh waren dass Blizzard auf Ihre Wünsche eingegangen ist anstatt an ihnen vorbei zu entwickeln. DAOC Atlantis?, bzw SWG als Beispiel. 


Dass für die Masse und nicht die selbsternannten Progamer entwickelt wird, sollte jedem klar sein der bis 10 zählen kann, entwickelst du für 90% deiner Spieler oder für 10%. Entscheide nun!  

Rift wird über kurz oder lang die selbe Frage beantworten müssen, Wohin geht die Reise und für wen entwickeln?


----------



## tekkon123 (31. März 2011)

Harika schrieb:


> Du vergisst dass zwischen Level 1 und 60 viele neue Quests hinzugekommen sind die innovativ sind oder alte Quests wurden überarbeitet und ins Jahr 2010 gebracht. Das was WOW hier gebracht hat, ist die Krone der MMO Welt. Für Raider hat sich das Addon auch absolut gelohnt, von Casual/RP Seite habe ich jedoch negatives gehört, dass für diese der Inhalt fehlt.


jo richtig.von 1-60 und drüber hinaus schnetzelt mann sich im godmode durch die mobs.brain afk und go.da helfen einen neue q texte auch nicht.einfach nur langweiliges totklicken.das war früher mal anders.da musste mann noch aufpassen wann und wieviel mann pullt und hat auch noch seine klasse kennengelernt.deine krone ist leider aus zeitungspapier.
die krone kann wow gerne haben.aber jeder der ein wenig anspruch beim zocken haben will,ist bei wow völlig falsch.


----------



## Harika (31. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> jo richtig.von 1-60 und drüber hinaus schnetzelt mann sich im godmode durch die mobs.brain afk und go.da helfen einen neue q texte auch nicht.einfach nur langweiliges totklicken.das war früher mal anders.da musste mann noch aufpassen wann und wieviel mann pullt und hat auch noch seine klasse kennengelernt.deine krone ist leider aus zeitungspapier.
> deine krone kann wow gerne haben.aber jeder der ein wenig anspruch beim zocken haben will,ist bei wow völlig falsch.


Damit glorifizierst du WOW von vor 6 Jahren, Klassen wie Krieger konnten mehrere Mobs pullen und niedermachen, während der Priester zwischen 11 und 19 Frust pur war. Nur weil etwas unbalanced ist, hat es keinen Anspruch.

Schreibe einfach: Früher war alles besser hinzu und gut.


----------



## zoizz (31. März 2011)

> Die Community war jedoch eine andere, MMOs waren etwas für Geeks mit einem deutlich höheren Altersschnitt als heute, zudem viele Pioniere die von UO oder DAOC kamen und froh waren dass Blizzard auf Ihre Wünsche eingegangen ist



Das ist der Grund für beinahe alles was die meisten an WoW inzwischen stört. Wir - die Spieler - machen das Spiel aus. Wir spielen die Quest (wenn wir nur schnell alles wegklicken und den Pfeilen unsere Addonmachallesfürmichanleitungen ist es unser Fail), wir spielen in Gruppen zusammen (zusammen ... miteinander, als Team - wie damals halt) oder gehen Raiden, um was Großes zu erleben. 

Leider ist mit dem Größerwerden der Spielergemeinschaft das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl den Bach runtergegangen. Damals (auch in anderen MMOs) hatte man einen Ruf, den es zu wahren gab. Heute ist man auch dank der Masse anonym genug, um keinerlei Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen.

WIR machen das Spiel. Wir tragen die Konsequenzen von unserem Benehmen!




Ich kann die Konsequenz in WoW nicht mehr tragen, und ich hoffe, dass in RIFT die Masse nicht hängen bleibt. Sodass für mich die Chance besteht, ein neues Zuhause zu finden. Mit Wohlfühleffekt wie früher ^^
Denn RIFT bildet was komplett neues für mich als 6 jähriger WoW-Spieler (bedeutet: 6 Jahre in WoW). Sicher habe ich auch Aion und WAR ausprobiert, aber RIFT bildet aus allen drei Spielen das Beste bis jetzt /subjektiv off.Lasst uns in RIFT zusammen spielen, wir teilen das gleiche Hobby und verbringen unsere Freizeit gemeinsam miteinander!


----------



## SirGottfried (31. März 2011)

Es gab in den letzten Jahren schon einmal ein MMO was in den ersten Monaten in den Himmel gelobt wurde, und nach 2 Jahren spricht keiner mehr davon.
Ich denke man sollte wirklich erstmal etwas mehr zeit vergehen lassen, Trion benötigt ja nun auch Zeit um evtl Kritikpunkte ändern zu können.
Ich glaube kaum, das jemand ein völlig neuartiges MMO erwartet hat, MMO ist MMO.

Ich habe meine fast 5 Jährige WoW aktivität stark eingeschränkt, und werde in den nächsten Wochen Rift mal antesten, aber meine Erwartungen sind nicht so hoch.
Eine Chance hat Rift nach dem was ich bisher gesehen habe, auf jedenfall verdient.
Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, das es WoW von der Spitze verdrängen wird, dafür gibt es zuviele "Pro-Spieler" und noch mehr, die sich dafür halten ^^


----------



## Anser (1. April 2011)

Schlechter Support mit gutem Service kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen :-)

*Seid gegrüßt, Auserwählte! Oberstes Gebot für uns alle hier bei Trion ist es, euch Games von allerhöchster Qualität und exzellenten Support zu bieten.

 Vor Kurzem sind wir leider unseren eigenen hohen Anforderungen nicht gerecht geworden, denn du musstest ungewöhnlich lange auf eine Antwort auf deine Anfrage warten. Dafür möchten wir uns aufrichtig entschuldigen.

 Das ist nicht die Erfahrung, die du von Trion Worlds erwarten solltest! Als Ausgleich für diese Verzögerung haben wir:

* 
*Deinem Account 30 Tage Spielzeit-Verlängerung hinzugefügt.*
*Per Post im Spiel all deinen derzeitigen und zukünftigen Charakteren einen kompletten Satz Waffenverzauberungsrunen hinzugefügt, die es bisher nur als speziellen RIFT Vorbestellungsbonus gab und die du vielleicht bislang noch nicht hattest.*
* Du musst diesbezüglich nichts weiter tun. Diese Gegenstände und die zusätzliche Spielzeit wurden deinem Trion Account bereits hinzugefügt.

 Wir wissen, dass dies dein frustrierendes Erlebnis nicht völlig wettmachen kann, aber wir möchten uns damit bei dir für deine Geduld bedanken.

 Wir versichern dir, dass Trion Support unermüdlich dabei ist, alle Support-Anfragen abzuarbeiten. Dank unseres jetzt zahlenmäßig erheblich verstärkten Support-Teams und der an unseren internen Tools vorgenommenen Verbesserungen werden wir in Zukunft alle Anfragen sehr viel schneller lösen können.

 Ich möchte dir persönlich für deine Beteiligung an Trion Worlds danken und hoffe, dass dir RIFT auch weiterhin viel Spaß macht.

 Mit besten Grüßen,
* 

Damit habe ich jetz schon 3 Monate Spielzeit umsonst, das nenne ich mal Kundenorientiert.

Zum Spiel an sich kann ich bis jetzt eigendlich nur schwärmen es ist genau das vom Stiel und der Art her was mir gefällt, ich bin jetzt entspannte lvl 36 und genieße es eigendlich jeden abend online zu gehen und mit meinen Freunden entspannt die Welt zu erkunden.

So long Anser


----------



## Darkprincess (1. April 2011)

Hallöle zusammen,

ich hab mir vor kurzem Rift gekauft,und ich muss sagen das ich begeistert bin,das Leveln macht spaß,die Umgebung macht spaß,vorallem gefällt mir das Skillsystem,was in einem gewissen anderen MMO definitiv mehr als bescheiden ist.Ich warte nur auf meine neue Graka damit ich Rift im vollen Umfang geniessen kann.


----------



## Harika (1. April 2011)

Anser schrieb:


> Schlechter Support mit gutem Service kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratis Spielzeit ist halt recht billig um fehlenden Support zu cachieren, darum auch die Wartezeit. Was mir etwas Sorgen macht ist dass auf der Trion Homepage kein Support ausgeschrieben ist, daher ist dieser entweder extern oder ein paar Communityleute kümmern sich um den gesamten Support. Da aber nichts gesucht wird, wird sich die Wartezeit unweigerlich nur durch Abwanderung von Spielern verkürzen, was wiederum nicht im Sinne von Trion sein sollte. 


Wäre aber interesant zu wissen, welche Anfragen am häufigsten gestellt werden. Hat jemand davon im offiziellen Forum gelesen?


----------



## Patonse (7. April 2011)

cruzn schrieb:


> Mit den quest gebe ich dir recht, aber was erwartest du den? Das jede quest aufregender ist als die andere? Und ich finde mit den Rifts und Angriffswellen macht das doch recht gut Laune. Und zur Wow also die cata quest waren das Letzte da es immer das gleiche Schema war töte 5 von denen sammle 10 usw usw und das ging bis 85 so ...



Man sieht deutlich du hast Ahnung von den Cataclysm Quests. WoW hat gegenüber anderen Spielen in puncto Questen ganz klar die Nase vorn, ob nun Vielfalt oder Menge. Das heisst aber trotzdem nicht, dass man nicht noch einiges verbessern könnte.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2011)

Harika schrieb:


> Rift wird über kurz oder lang die selbe Frage beantworten müssen, Wohin geht die Reise und für wen entwickeln?



Mmh...diese Frage ist längst beantwortet. Rift ist Mainstream, genauso wie Wow. Für die breite Masse ausgelegt und nicht mehr.

Achja...ich fand Altantis übrigens cool. 



Harika schrieb:


> Das gute aus den anderen Spielen zusammenkopieren ist grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes, denn wieso das Rad neu erfinden wenn es funktioniert. Auf Dauer stellt sich für die Spieler aber die Frage wieso die Kopie spielen wenn das Orginal immer den Schritt voraus sein wird.



Sehe ich jetzt nur beim Questen, dass Wow nen Schritt voraus ist, oder was das angeht, sogar 2-3. Bei allen anderen Sachen sehe ich entweder Gleichstand, oder aber Rift im Vorteil.
Ist zumindest meine Bilanz, wenn ich beide Spiele vergleiche.


----------



## natario (9. April 2011)

Mein Fazit nach knapp 4 Wochen, habe eine Woche nicht spielen können und dann kurz meinen wow account genutzt.  Nach 2-3 stunden wow kam dann der Entschluss,  ich bleibe bei rift. Irgendwas fehlte in der wow Welt. Dann gestern wieder rift und die Atmosphäre kam einfach rüber aus einem geplanten kurzem Einblick wurden 2 stunden.  Jedes Gebiet ist gut gelungen, jetzt müssen die quests noch verbessert werden und alles ist gut.


----------



## Lancegrim (9. April 2011)

Ich find es sehr unterhaltsam, das WoW immmer als das hammer und revolutionäre MMORPG bezeichnet wird und alle neuer Spiele nur als Kopie.

Was die Leute nicht bedenken ist das WoW auch nur ne Kopie ist, als WoW rauskam, hatte es nichts, aber auch absolut garnichts was es nicht schon in nem anderen mmorpg vorher gab. Selbst jetzt haben teilweise mmorpgs die fast 10 Jahre alt sind, noch mehr features als WoW.


Und nein ich bin kein wow hater, ich spiels seid Closed Beta, aber sein wir mal ehrlich, WoW ist nichts anderes als ein Rennen. Man rusht zu Level 85 (was inzwischen dermaßen schnell geht, das man von den schönen neuen (alten) Cata Gebieten nichts hat) und dann rennt man seinem Itemlevel hinterher. Ist das mit einem Char gemacht, kommt der nächste dran, dann der nächste ect ect. Das war bisher immer so, bei Classic, bei BC und bei LK, und eben bei Cata auch. Ich hab jetzt 4 Chars auf 85, alle Raidready, was soll ich noch großartig machen, außer irgendwelchen sinnfreien Erfolgen nachjagen die eh nichts anderes sind als ein digitaler Schwanzvergleich.


Mein Fazit von Rift, nach fast 1.5 Wochen (ich weiß, lol), ich finds gut. Das Klassensystem ist genial, die Tatsache das die Welt sich verändert wenn kein Spieler eingreift (gabs auch schonmal in nem anderen spiel, aber dennoch). Das Craftsystem ist ganz lustig, und die Atmosphäre im Spiel ist einfach nur geil, in Gloamwood knistern Äste im Wind, es heulen Wälfe in der Ferne, es schreien Leute usw usw.


Mein Fazit: Rift zum zocken, in WoW geh ich aber noch mit Raiden.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (9. April 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Rift wird (auf einer WoW-Fanseite) nicht stark kritisiert, weil es eigentlich wie WoW ist. Wäre es innovativ oder anders würden sich alle das Maul zerreißen, stark übertreiben und nur Negatives hervorheben. Wie immer halt. Das ändert sich aber sobald die ersten mit irgendwas im Spiel (meist PVP) nicht klarkommen. Dann ist nämlich gleich das ganze Spiel Mist.



Wenn Rift mal 1-2 Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat wirst du dann mit einer geschätzten wahrscheinlichkeit von 99% ein ganz erstaunliches deja-vu Erlebnis haben. Ernsthaft, all diese Dinge passieren wenn ein Spiel bis ins kleinste Detail auseinandergepflückt und erforscht wird.
JE beliebter das Spiel und je größer die Community die dahinter steckt umso schneller werden Guides geschrieben und die besten daraus zur Norm gekürt.


----------



## Toamar (9. April 2011)

Ich spiele seid Release Rift, und bin immer noch keine 50 weil ich neben Beruf und Familie halt nicht so die Zeit finde, das ist glaube ich aber genau das richtige für mich, da ich irgendwie nicht so das gefühl wie bei WoW habe, das man alles und jedem hinterher rennen muss!
Ich spiele PVP und das ist auch gut so ^^


----------



## Katzenwerfer (9. April 2011)

Ich habs das Testwochenende gezockt.
Naja Schurke und Mage bis lvl 15 gezockt, Schurke nur als Barde und Sprengheini interessant und beim Magier hat mit der Ele und der Chloromant recht gut gefallen.
Aber beim lvln war mir immer wieder langweilig, die Rifts haben das immer mal aufgelockert wurden dann aber auch nur noch Farmobjekt. Hab einen richtig Großen mitgemacht, der war allerdings echt cool.
Ich werd' erstmal etwas warten und dann mal wieder reinschauen aber jetzt is es mir die 40&#8364; nicht wert.

Bis dahin werd ich weiter Global Agenda kostenlos zocken ^^


----------



## Satus (9. April 2011)

Global Agenda würde ich nicht mal mehr kostenlos spielen - für mich einfach nur zeitverschwendung. So unterscheiden si die Geschmäcker.

Ich bleibe bei vorerst bei Rift, bis GW2 erscheint...


----------



## Casp (10. April 2011)

Bietet für meinen Geschmack auf Dauer einfach zu wenig PvP, werde nicht verlängern (habe noch einen Freimonat, weil mein Account wegen Sicherheitslücke gehacked wurde). Schade, war gut.


----------



## donfubu (10. April 2011)

Also ich zocke jetzt seit BC Wow, und seit verkaufsstart Rift, ich muss sagen das ich am Anfang auch sehr skeptisch war ob der Titel RIFT mithalten kann. Und mein Fazit: Ich bin begeistert von RIFT, endlich passiert was, die ganzen Erreignissen und die Rifts, und die Community ist auch sehr nett... ich werde bei Rift bleiben, richtig geiles Game. und mit dem lvln hab ich es auch nicht so eilig hab erst ein char mit lvl 30, ich zocke so jeden Tag ein bisschen. 
Mir ist auch klar das das Game noch seine Macken hat, und hier und da noch was verbessert werden kann, aber für das, das  es seit kurzem draussen ist, wirkt das game schon ziemlich ausgereift, und wenn die erweiterungen genauso werden wie das hier, kann ich mir das schon richtig ´´Bombe´´ vorstelln.

Grüße an allen


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2011)

also wenn ich jetzt das world event in rift mit dem world event wow classic aq40 vergleiche da hat derzeit trion mehr bonuspunkte.

weil blizzard hat damals trotz mehrfachen zonenabsturz nicht das event pausiert und um ne woche verlängert während sie prüfen wo das problem liegt.


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also wenn ich jetzt das world event in rift mit dem world event wow classic aq40 vergleiche da hat derzeit trion mehr bonuspunkte.
> 
> weil blizzard hat damals trotz mehrfachen zonenabsturz nicht das event pausiert und um ne woche verlängert während sie prüfen wo das problem liegt.



Im Gegensatz zu AQ40 lief das Event auch richtig gut. Bei AQ40 konntest du ja überhaupt nicht mehr spielen. Da hattest du ja nur noch ne Diashow und die Lags waren bisher das Extremste, was ich bei einem Spiel gesehen habe.
Button drücken und binnen einer Minute hoffen, dass irgendetwas passiert. Gut, sie haben sich viellelicht auch damit übernommen, dass im Prinzip alles in einer Zone stattfand. Das hätte wahrscheinlich kein Server der Welt mitgemacht.
Bei Rift war alles verteilt. Naja - wirklich glorreich war wohl auch dieser Versuch nicht. Aber ich find es cool, dass sie schon so kurz nach Release versuchen, ein Event in dieser Größenordnung anzubieten. Wenigstens das kann man ihnen
zugute halten.


----------



## Killiano (10. April 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Nach knapp 4 Wochen Rift möchte ich (zwischen) Bilanz ziehen und meine persönlichen Eindrücke den Entwicklern mitteilen. Ich werde in dieser Bilanz den Vergleich zum aktuell erfolgreichsten MMO suchen. Der Grund ist ganz schnell erklärt. Es dreht sich hierbei um ein Genere, als Trion Rift entwickelt hat, haben sie auf den MMO Markt geschaut und sich gedacht das sie ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben möchten. Selbst Trion sucht in der Werbung ja indirekt den Vergleich zu WoW. Zu guter letzt aber, will Trion natürlich auch die MMO Spieler anderer Games wie zB dem Marktführer WoW zum wechseln bewegen. Ganz normales wirtschaftliches Denken. Genau aus diesem Grund aber auch der Vergleich.
> *Grafik*
> Nicht um sonst wird Rift auch gerne als world of wunderhübsch bezeichnet und genau das trifft es auch auf den Kopf. Die Grafik ist einfach klasse. Der Vergleich zum Klassenprimus braucht hier nicht gescheut zu werden, hier liegt Rift sicherlich weit vorne.
> Insgesamt bekommt die Grafik und die Modelle von mir eine 8 wobei eine 10 die Höchstnote wäre. Der Klassenprimus WoW bekommt für die Grafik nur eine 6. Wobei die Umgebung eher bei 4 liegt. Hier können aber die verschiedenen Rüstungsmodelle und vor allem auch Tiere und Reittiere mit ihren überzeugenden Animationen Punkte raus reißen.
> ...



 nur in einem punkt gebe ich dir teilweise recht..die leute gehen sich alle grundlos an die kehle und verhalten sich einfach nur hässlich..aber das auf wow zurück zu führen ist etwas stumpsinnig meiner meinung nach. das hat nicht mit wow zutun,sondern daran das die leute die damals mit wow angefangen haben und nun schon die mehrheit über 5 jahre dabei ist und kaum relive hatte..die leute sind älter geworden..haben das ganze leben vernachlässigt,und nix geschaft...jetzt ist die einsicht da und und genau das spürt man jetzt in spielen..da kann man sich ohne was zu befüchten den ganzen stress ablassen der einen so beschäftigt..nix anderes ist das..hab schon mit vielen gespochen und fast immer war  genau das  der grund wieso manche so sind wie se sind. da wird kein online game der welt ändern können..falls wieder ein knaller aufm markt kommt wird sich der teufelskreis wiederholen mit der neuen generation..so einfach ist das. schaut euch doch mal die chats in den spielen an..neulinge erkennt man sofort..wenn se was nachfragen werden sie so dermassen gemobt das se sich schon kaum trauen irgendwas zu fargen..welche leute sind das wohl die so sind? die die soviel spass am spiel haben und so fasziniert von der welt sind? die jeden winkel erforschen wollen und einfach spass dran haben, ne es sind genau die die kein relive haben und nun die erkentniss da ist das doch alles fürn a.. is


----------



## llcool13 (10. April 2011)

Ich habe mein Abo nach den Freimonat nicht verlängert. Rift ist ja ganz nett und so, aber halt nur ein Standart MMO ohne was wahnsinnig besonderes. 
Zu anfang war die Sache mit den Rissen und Invasionen ja ne super Sache aber nach dem x-ten Riss hatte ich da keine Lust mehr drauf und bin nur noch dran vorbei geritten. Die Dinger haben nach ner Zeit das besondere verloren. 
Der Rest vom Spiel ist bei genauerer Betrachtung und nach längeren antesten auch nichts so wahnsinnig interessant.

Im Endeffekt ist Rift meiner Meinung nach halt ein grundsolides Standart MMO. Es macht nichts super gut, aber auch nichts super schlecht. 
Vllt hatte ich meine Erwartungen zu Beginn ein wenig hoch gesteckt und bin jetzt deshalb ein wenig entäuscht.


----------



## Lancegrim (10. April 2011)

Und was das anflamen angeht, das hast du überall, in jedem Game, egal wie lange die Leute dabei sind, egal wie hoch im Level sie sind egal welche Faktoren. Und wieso das ganze? Weil diese Leute sich gegenseitig überbieten wollen, von wegen ich weiß mehr als du. Digitaler Schwanzvergleich ist das, mehr nicht.
Aber es gibt Ecken (Server) in jedem Game da ist das eben nicht so, da wird Neulingen geholfen wenn sie ne Frage ordentlich stellen. Ich helfe immer wenn ich kann, aber wenn ne Frage kommt wie "Ey leude wo finde ichen das bekloppte Questitem?" da antworte ich nichtmal drauf, weil a) Quest lesen ftw und b) der Ton macht die Musik.


Achja und nen Spruch den ich persönlich absolut nicht abkann "ich hab schon mit vielen gesprochen"... Es gibt grob geschätzt wieviele WoW Spieler? An die 11 Millionen? Du hast also mit vielen davon gesprochen? Alle Achtung, dann hast du wohl viel zu viel Zeit und kein Relive.

So, Back to Topic.


Vielleicht erinnern sich noch einige an die kleinen Events in Dark Age of Camelot, als in Hibernia (ka obs auch in den anderen Reichen war) die Npcs entführt worden und die Spieler eingreifen mussten um sie zurück zu holen. Oder diese kleinen Goblinhorden die immer das Startdorf der Highlander angegriffen haben, oder oder oder. 
Oder in Tabula Rasa, wo diese Aliens immer mit ihren Dropships gelandet sind und die Außenposten eingenommen haben wenn keiner was getan hat, fast genauso wie in Rift.
Und eben das finde ich wirklich genial, ich hab gestern ausgeloggt an nem Ort, denk mir nichts dabei, logge heute früh ein und vor mir steht ein Fire Foothold mit paar Elite Mobs und ich bin tod bevor ich überhaupt nen Schritt machen konnte. Dorf weg, Npcs weg, Portalmeister weg. Geil. Interaktive Welt, einfach nur geil. 


Rift hat in meinen Augen den bisher perfektesten Mmorpg Start hingelegt den es gab. Was Content, Stabilität usw angeht.

Aber ich geh auch mal auf die Punkte vom Thread ein.


_*Grafik und Sound*_
Braucht man nicht drüber reden, die Grafik ist einfach super. Allgemein ist die Atmosphäre super gelunden, jeder der schonmal im Reich der Feen war auf dem Gipfel wird wissen was ich meine. Dann kommt der Sound. Der ist wirklich atemberaubend, wenn man in Dämmerwald steht und die Äste knacksen, in der Ferne schreien Leute, Wölfe heulen obwohl nichts zu sehen ist. Wunderbar, wirklich genial.
Das einzigste was mich bischen stört ist das die Musik ein wenig zu kurz kommt im Spiel.


_*Interface und Addons*_
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind super. Addons... hmm ja ich vermisse nur wenig eigentlich, außer sowas wie Opie aus WoW. Selbst HealBot will ich garnicht haben, weil das mir mein WoW Heiler dasein wirklich vermiest hat. Ich hab bis Ende LK, noch normal geheilt. Dann hab ich Healbot mal ausprobiert und es wurde so stinklangweilig nur auf die dummen HealBot Balken zu starren und zu klicken *gähn*. Von daher mag ich das "Old ShooL" heilen.


_*Quests*_
Hmm ich stimme da ziemlich neutral. Ja ok, Cataclysm hat einige gute Quests reingebracht, aber wie lange hat Blizzard dafür gebraucht? 6 Jahre? Also definitiv kein Pro WoW.
Jedes Mmorpg hat Quests vom Stil Töte X von Y oder Sammel dies und brings mir. So funktioniert das halt. Dazu noch die obligatorischen Eskort und zerstöre Gegenstände Quests. Da nehmen sich beide Spiele nichts.

_*Dungeons*_
Bisher hab ich von Raids noch nichts gesehen und auch noch nicht viele Instanzen, aber was ich gesehen habe gefällt mir. Aber auch hier wieder eine neutrale Wertung. Rift hat 10 Inis und 1 Raid, WoW hat da zu Release ein bischen mehr gehabt. Aber Quantität spricht nicht für Qualität. 

_*Klassensystem*_
Das Klassensystem ist wirklich genial. Jedoch gebe ich dem Ersteller nicht Recht, es sucht nicht seinesgleichen, es gibt einige andere Mmorpgs die ein ähnliches bzw sogar noch umfangreicheres System haben.
Aber alleine die Tatsache, das man als eigentlicher Heilerchar, tanken kann, oder als Magier sogar richtig akzeptabel heilen kann finde ich bemerkenswert.

_*PvP*_
Genau wie bei WoW in Instanzen. Nichts aufwenidiges. Anmelden, Bg machen, rausgehen. Beide Spiele sind nunmal PvE Spiele, wer was anderes behauptet lügt. Punkt. Das PvP in beiden ist eine nette dreingabe, mehr nicht. Es gibt Spiele da wirkt sich das PvP aktiv auf das PvE aus, und macht auch sehr viel Sinn, beispielsweise Warhammer Online, oder damals noch DAoC. Jeder der die zwei Spiele kennt, weiß was einflussreiches und sinnvolles PvP bedeutet. In Rift sowie WoW dient das PvP nur dem Punkte farmen für mehr Equip. Mehr nicht.




Mein Fazit:
Ich bleibe erstmal bei Rift, da es mich in seinen Bann gezogen hat und mir Spaß macht. Da ich in WoW nichts mehr zu tun habe außer mit 4 Chars auf Raids zu warten, ist der "Verlust" von WoW nichtmal wirklich traurig. Aufhören werde ich aber nicht, dafür liegt mir meine Gilde dort viel zu sehr am Herzen.




PS: Jedes Mmorpg ist inzwischen "nur" Standard. Es gibt keins was wirklich aus der Masse raussticht aufgrund seiner Features. Nicht seiner Spielerzahl, da ist WoW ganz klar vorne, aber auch nur aus einem Grund, der Itemspirale, und auch nur dadurch. Was Content angeht, gibt es andere Spiele die deutlich mehr bieten. Was Grafik angeht, gibts viel mehr Spiele die besser sind, was Sound angeht, ebenso. PvP, ebenfalls. 
Wieso ist WoW also so erfolgreich? Weils einsteigerfreundlich und suchtfördernd ist. Jeder jagt in WoW nem Item nach, nem besseren Schwert, nem besseren Dolch ect. Das ist nichts schlechtes, aber es ist der Grund warum wir spielen, um unseren Char zu verbessern.

Ein Spiel was wirklich herausstechen würde aus der Masse, wäre eines was gespielt wird der Story wegen und nicht um der Imba Ruler vom Server zu werden.


----------



## Premutos (10. April 2011)

Also ich finde das Seelensystem von Rift super, das wünsche ich mir auch für WoW, so schön viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, einfach genial.
Aber das war auch schon der einzige Pluspunkt, ehrlich gesagt. Klar ist die Grafik um längen besser als bei WoW, aber von "atemberaubend" zu sprechen halte ich für übertrieben und Grafik hat meines Erachtens nicht allzuviel mit Spielspaß zutun, aber das ist geschmackssache, manche brauchen super Grafik um Spaß an einem Spiel zu haben(Im übrigen finde ich die Animation der Charakter ziemlich daneben...-Stock im Hintern?). Der Sound ist standard und das questen ist gähnend langweilig, das reinste gegrinde. Riftevents sind nett, können aber auf dauer nicht begeistern. Alles in allem trotzdem ein wirklich gelungenes Spiel, aber eben nicht wirklich herrausragend und mit Sicherheit genausowenig ein WoW- Killer wie WAR, Aion, RoM und wie sie nicht alle heissen. Das einzige, was mich wirklich begeistert ist und bleibt das Seelensystem und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie genau das wegen unmöglichem Balancing bald drastisch ändern werden. Abgesehen davon wird es mit Sicherheit genau die gleichen Cookie-Cutter - Skillungen geben wie bei WoW wenn die Theroycrafter fertig gerechnet haben. Naja, hat jedenfalls eine Daseinsberechtigung, das Spiel. Wenn sie irgendein anderes Bezahlsystem einbauen, wie Itemshop oder dergleichen, halte ich die Überlebensfähigkeit des Spiels für größer. Ich würde schon gerne ab und zu mal wieder reingucken, aber da ich WoW immernoch lieber spiele werd ich mir das wohl schenken, da ich keine Lust hab, für zwei spiele monatliche Kosten zu berappen.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. April 2011)

Ich hab leider verpennt zu kündigen werden aber nach diesem einen Monat auch nicht weiter verlängern!

Warum weiß ich um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht aber ich kann mich nicht motivieren einzuloggen! Ich denke es liegt hauptsächlich an den Quests! Es ist mir einfach zu langweilig! Mir ist einfach alles zu viel WoW zu wenig neues und eigenes! Die Instanzen waren nichts besonderes und die Risse bzw. Invasionen stören mich mittlerweile mehr, als dass sie mich motivieren! Denn eigentlich ist es doch immer nur drauf kloppen ohne Taktik ohne alles! Mein Kleriker wird wohl auf lvl 33 stehen bleiben!


Ich will nicht sagen, dass das Spiel schlecht ist, es ist ein solides standart mmo! Aber das ist das Problem nach Jahren von mmos reicht mir das einfach nicht mehr!


----------



## Enrico300 (10. April 2011)

Ich spiele Rift weil es mir Spaß macht, was hier für ein Müll geschrieben wird, wenn interessiert hier WoW?
Warum kann man nicht einfach mal die Fresse halten und das Spiel spielen was einem Spaß macht, es wurde schon alles 100 mal durchgekaut, bei Tera, Star Wars, Guild Wars 2 wird es nicht anderst sein, also Maul halten und spielen.

Ps. Ja ich weiss meine Ausdrucksweise passt hier wahrscheinlich nicht jeden, aber es Kotzt mich einfach an wie jedes Spiel immer und immer wieder zerrissen wird von irgendwelchen Idioten die von Rollenspielen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## NiteLord (10. April 2011)

Nette Arbeit.So kurz und präzise gehalten wie möglich^^
Ich habe es zwar noch nicht getestet,da man praktisch die Katze im Sack kaufen muß um es testen zu können.Seit ich mit Aion auf die Nase gelandet bin,bin ich skeptischer geworden.Aber jetzt kann ich mir schon ein besseres Bild von Rift machen.

Danke

Zu deiner Aussage,dass die Community über das Schicksal eines MMO´s entscheidet,stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu..daher...abwarten und Tee trinken^^


----------



## lavora123 (10. April 2011)

mir gefällt deine billanz nicht, respektiere sie zwar aber naja ka was du in deine augen hast^^


----------



## Taramoon (11. April 2011)

NiteLord schrieb:


> Nette Arbeit.So kurz und präzise gehalten wie möglich^^
> Ich habe es zwar noch nicht getestet,da man praktisch die Katze im Sack kaufen muß um es testen zu können.Seit ich mit Aion auf die Nase gelandet bin,bin ich skeptischer geworden.Aber jetzt kann ich mir schon ein besseres Bild von Rift machen.
> 
> Danke
> ...




hm du hättest RIFT übers Wochenende 2 Tage Kostenlos testen können, ohne einrschänkungen.

@Topic
Ich bleibe aufjedenfall erstmal RIFT treu, hab lange auf so ein Game gewartet.


----------



## Rolandos (11. April 2011)

Rift steht Wow in nichts nach, und zeigt auch nicht viel neues ausser vielleicht die Grafik. 
Die Rifts sind langweiliger als Langweilig. Anfangs waren sie noch eine nette Abwechslung, jetzt auf Level 40 sind sie nur noch lästig.
Die Seelen, mal etwas anderes, aber nicht unbedingt viel anders als bekannte Skillmöglichkeiten. Einzig, man braucht nicht unbedingt 10 Twinks um die Tasten mal anders zu belegen. 
Rift hat sich gut in den Einheitsbrei eingefügt, wird aber mit Sicherheit auch nur ein NischenMMO bleiben, für Fanboys die nichts anderes zu tun haben, als den ganzen Tag zu schnetzeln.
Mein Account wird nicht verlängert, und die 50 Euro Anschaffungskosten ärgern mich doch.


----------



## Lari (11. April 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Rift hat sich gut in den Einheitsbrei eingefügt, wird aber mit Sicherheit auch nur ein NischenMMO bleiben, für Fanboys die nichts anderes zu tun haben, als den ganzen Tag zu schnetzeln.



Genau, alle die was anderes als du und alle die etwas spielen, was nicht Millionen an Accounts hat, sind Fanboys!


----------



## Mikehoof (11. April 2011)

Ich hatte gestern z.b. (Lvl 38) viel Spaß mit den Rissen. Wir haben mit einer Gruppe die immer größer wurde die Risse geschlossen incl. vieler kleiner Gefechte mit Skeptikern und am Ende wurde dann der Boss gelegt. Den letzten Kampf haben wir nachdem der Boss dann lag zwar gegen die Skeptiker verloren aber es hat richtig Spaß gebracht, von daher sollte man das mit Risse langweilig blabla vielleicht nicht verallgemeinern.

Ich persönlich empfinde sie immer wieder als eine feine Abwechslung. Die Risse sind oft auch die einzge Gelegenheit für Open PvP, da man öfter automatisch eine größere Gruppe zusammen bekommt.


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2011)

@Rolandos

Ich spiele kein Rift, ich warte auf Testversion hab Open Beta vercheckt ^^. Aber das was du da geschrieben ist keine Bilanz, das ist einfach Mimimi weil du Rift nicht gut findest. Du begründest deine Meinung in keinster Weise. Du sagst das is schlecht dies is schlecht jenes is OK aber nichts neues. Aber Warum findest du das so? Ein Deutschlehrer würde sagen Thema verfehlt setzen 6


----------



## paradox2412 (11. April 2011)

Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind. JA , ich bin ein "Fanboy" ...und ich bin stolz drauf. Mir gefällt Rift besser als World of Warcraft und basta. Da kann mir jemand sagen was er will. Ich bleib dabei.

*happy rifting*


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2011)

Wieso zitierst du dich eigentlich selbst? 

Im übrigen hat er auch recht. Klar gibt es in Wow auch Real Life - Versager, aber das sind jetzt nicht soviele, schätze ich mal.
In meiner letzten Gilde hatten die meisten studiert. Da war ich einer der wenigen, die nicht studiert waren. Also, nicht jeder, der dich in Wow irgendwie runterbuttert, ist ein Real Life - Versager.
Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Nicht jeder Idiot ist ungebildet und erfolgslos. Es gibt auch viele gebildete erfolgreiche Idioten.


----------



## Killiano (11. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Wieso zitierst du dich eigentlich selbst?
> 
> Im übrigen hat er auch recht. Klar gibt es in Wow auch Real Life - Versager, aber das sind jetzt nicht soviele, schätze ich mal.
> In meiner letzten Gilde hatten die meisten studiert. Da war ich einer der wenigen, die nicht studiert waren. Also, nicht jeder, der dich in Wow irgendwie runterbuttert, ist ein Real Life - Versager.
> Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Nicht jeder Idiot ist ungebildet und erfolgslos. Es gibt auch viele gebildete erfolgreiche Idioten.



kann schon so stimmen, find trozdem das es die mehrheit ist.. frag die leute mal uneingenommen und du wirst sehn wie schnell sich herzen ausschütten.

ps: habs geändert danke für den hinweis 
hab mich nur geärgert verbessert zu werden und er es selbst net hinbekommt.


----------



## Michalute (11. April 2011)

Wenn jemand studiert heisst es noch lange nicht das der jenige gebildet ist. Die meisten von denen hocken eh noch Zuhause und wollen nicht arbeiten und hocken den ganzen Tag im Internet rum. Mein höhsten Respekt habe ich für Leute die eine Ausbildung/Lehre machen und Leute die wirklich ein Ziel haben und tags über studieren und danach arbeiten gehen um sich alles selbst zu finanzieren. Wie gesagt ich kenne viele Leute die haben ein Hauptschul/Realschulabschluss und haben mehr drauf wie die anderen pupsis die nur am reden sind.


----------



## Noxiel (11. April 2011)

Beleidigungen und Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Lancegrim (11. April 2011)

Back to Topic: 
Wenn man Mmorpg Starts von anderen Firmen betrachtet, dann ist Trion bisher wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Ich denke da an Zeiten von DAoC wo es Rollbacks gab von 2 Wochen, oder bei Star Wars Galaxies mit Bugs das Charaktere nur in eine Richtung laufen konnten. DAS sind wirkliche Pannen für nen Start. Aber das hier bei Rift? Pff das is ein Start mit ner 1.


----------



## Killiano (11. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Back to Topic:
> Wenn man Mmorpg Starts von anderen Firmen betrachtet, dann ist Trion bisher wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Ich denke da an Zeiten von DAoC wo es Rollbacks gab von 2 Wochen, oder bei Star Wars Galaxies mit Bugs das Charaktere nur in eine Richtung laufen konnten. DAS sind wirkliche Pannen für nen Start. Aber das hier bei Rift? Pff das is ein Start mit ner 1.



Back to Topic

find trozdem das ne bilanz anders aussieht. finde das viele beschriebenen sachen einfach unzutreffen sind..zb beim questsystem und dungeons. aber jeder hat ne andere sichtweise


----------



## Rolandos (11. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau, alle die was anderes als du und alle die etwas spielen, was nicht Millionen an Accounts hat, sind Fanboys!



Ich spiele im Moment kein MMO, weil sie einfach nur Schlecht geworden sind. 



xxhajoxx schrieb:


> @Rolandos
> 
> Ich spiele kein Rift, ich warte auf Testversion hab Open Beta vercheckt ^^. Aber das was du da geschrieben ist keine Bilanz, das ist einfach Mimimi weil du Rift nicht gut findest. Du begründest deine Meinung in keinster Weise. Du sagst das is schlecht dies is schlecht jenes is OK aber nichts neues. Aber Warum findest du das so? Ein Deutschlehrer würde sagen Thema verfehlt setzen 6



Das ist Jacke wie Schnuppe.
Wenn man allgemein etwas schreibt, wird es genauso als mimimi gewertet, als wenn man eine seitenlange Abhandlung darüber, mit 100derten von Gründen schreiben würde. 
Also spart man sich die Abeit. 
Aber ich Begründe mal eine Sache.
Die Rifts.
Ob man sie Bekämpft oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um, irgendwann verschwinden sie von alleine. 
Ob Erde, Luft, Wasser, usw, Lebendrift, sie sind immer gleich und nur eine unorganisierte Massenklopperei.
das hat absolut nichts mir einem MMO der nächsten Generation zu tun. 

Da wäre etwas wie, das sich die Rifts befestigen, immer grösser werden wenn man sie nicht beseitigt, einfach wirklich spannend und herrausfordernd. 
Denn dann müssten sich die Spieler organisieren um sie zu schließen, sonst haben sie irgendwann verloren, wenn alle Städte vom Gegner eingenommen wurden. So wie es jetzt der Fall ist kann niemand verlieren und das ist totlangweilig.

 Natürlich dürfen dann nicht so viele Rifts entstehen wie zur Zeit. 

Ja, Ja ich weis, den meisten wäre das dann zu schwer, weil sie lieber stupide Monster schnetzeln wollen, da sie leider zu nichts anderes in der Lage sind.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2011)

Michalute schrieb:


> Wenn jemand studiert heisst es noch lange nicht das der jenige gebildet ist. Die meisten von denen hocken eh noch Zuhause und wollen nicht arbeiten und hocken den ganzen Tag im Internet rum. Mein höhsten Respekt habe ich für Leute die eine Ausbildung/Lehre machen und Leute die wirklich ein Ziel haben und tags über studieren und danach arbeiten gehen um sich alles selbst zu finanzieren. Wie gesagt ich kenne viele Leute die haben ein Hauptschul/Realschulabschluss und haben mehr drauf wie die anderen pupsis die nur am reden sind.



Naja - aber Hirn muss man jetzt schon haben, wenn man studiert. Vor allem bei schweren Studiengängen wie z.b. Elektro-Ing. oder Dipl.-Informatiker würd ich jetzt schon behaupten, dass die Leute gut was im Köpfchen haben.
In Folge dessen sind sie in meiner Welt gebildet.  Oder nenne es von mir aus auch einfach nur intelligent. What ever!


----------



## Schustrij (11. April 2011)

Lieber TE bei deiner Bilanz in der Sparte Grafik und Gameplay hast du einige wichtige Aspekte nicht bedacht. Doch bevor ich also WoW Fanboy abgestempelt werde, nein ich bin es nicht. Man sollte nur Fair zu beiden Spielen bleiben und jeder hat eine andere Meinung bzw ein anderen Geschmack vom Spiel.

World of Warcraft gibt es schon seit knapp 6 Jahren. Die Engine die damals verwendet wurde war einfach TOP ! Nach knapp 6 Jahren kommt Trion daher baut eine komplett neue Engine (2010) und entwickelt Rift. Natürlich ist dann die Grafik bei Rift besser, denn es ist einfacher eine neue Engine auf ein komplett neues Spiel aufzusetzen.
Natürlich könntest du jetzt sagen, Blizzard kann doch auch die neue Engine entwickeln, ich denke es wird gar nicht so einfach eine komplett neue Engine aufzusetzen und WoW drauf laufen zu lassen. Die Grafik verbessern die nach und nach (siehe Cataclysm das Wasser).

Nichts desto trotz muss man sagen das Rift eine schöne Grafik hat. Leider bringt es auch ein weiteren Nachteil. Nicht jeder kann das Spiel mit einer Guten Grafik spielen wenn man nicht den Aktuellen Rechner hat. Wenn man eine mittlere Grafik wählt, ist diese nicht mehr so schön anzusehen. Natürlich könnte man sich ein neuen Rechner kaufen aber nicht jeder will vlt für ein Spiel ein komplett neues System bzw neue Grafikkarte kaufen.

Meine Meinung dazu !

Ihr könnt gerne dazu Stellung nehmen , aber auf einer Sachlichen und Konstruktiven Ebene ! Flames und Beleidigungen könnt Ihr euch sparen !


----------



## Gumja (11. April 2011)

Mal mein persönliches Resumee nach 6 Wochen + Betas...

Gleich vorweg:
Rift hat Anfangs ein Suchtpotential, wie es damals DAoC, später dann WoW und die ersten 20 Level dann AoC hatte...

Das Hauptproblem bei Rift ist nur einfach... Man levelt viel zu schnell! (!!!111einseinsundnochnpaarElf)
Und ganz ehrlich, ich gehöre nicht zu denjenigen die schnell leveln, keine Arbeit haben oder denen son Spiel vor dem RL geht. 
Doch trotz 45Std Arbeitswoche, Wochenendbereitschaft, RL und 3 1/2 Seasons "Stargate Atlantis" auf DvD schaun, hatte ich bereits nach nichtmal 4 Wochen nach Headstart meinen ersten 50er... und war nun wirklich nicht einer der ersten...
Dabei hatte ich sogar in vielen Questgebieten wirklich JEDES Quest mitgenommen, selbst wenn die Mobs inzwischen grün und teilweise sogar grau waren und gar keine EXP mehr gaben...
Tjo dann war ich 50 und hatte 2 komplette Questgebiete noch gar nicht besucht, geschweige den/die Teleporter Punkte frei geschaltet. Alle Instanzen trotzdem schon mindestens einmal gesehen udn zumindest im Expert Mode mindestens einmal jede gesehen, wenn auch nicht alle gleich beim ersten Mal geschafft...
...Dazu muss ich sagen... ich mag keine Instanzen... ich finde das Instanzen mit Abstand das langweiligste sind, wass für ein MMORPG jemals erfunden wurden... Trotzdem habe ich in den ersten 4 Wochen Rift mehr Instanzen besucht, als in 4 Jahren WoW...
...einzig aus dem Grund, weil es nix mehr gibt, was man sonst noch machen kann, was eine Herausforderung wäre.

Naja.. eigentlich mag ich PvP... als logge ich derzeitig eigentlich nur noch ein um mich für die BGs anzumelden... und hab inzwischen 3 Twinks (2x Mitte 20, 1x Mitte 30) die ich überwiegend (ab Level 10) NUR durch PvP gelevelt habe, während mein Fuffi zumindest inzwischen irgendwo Mitte Rang2 rumdümpelt...

Und so langsam ist einfach die Luft raus... es wird langweilig.

Und das schlimme daran ist, ich finde es wirklich Schade, da RIFT im Gegensatz zu allen anderen MMOs der letzten 5 bis 6 Jahre den besten Start hingelegt habe, den ich miterlebt habe.
Mir gefällt die Grafik, auch wenn sie lange nicht an AoC heranreicht...
Mir gefällt die Atmosphäre, auch wenn sie stellenweise an WAR erinnert
Mir gefällt das Skillsystem, auch wenn es nicht wirklich etwas neues ist, so ist es doch anders als in den bekannteren Spielen!
Mir gefällt sogar die Hintergrundgeschichte und die vielen kleinen Queste, die einem diese Geschichte näher bringen (Obwohl das andere MMORPGS auch haben)
Ja... eigentlich gefällt mir alles an Rift... 
...nur ist man zu schnell im Endlevel.

Das mag Vorteile haben, für diejenigen, die tatsächlich Abends nur mal eine Stunde einloggen und am Wochenende auch mal 2 Stunden am Stück spielen, da diejenigen dann auch wirklich etwas davon haben...
Aber... und ich betone das... ich bezeichne mich nicht als Vielspieler, auch WENN ich am Wochenende mal 6 Stunden am Stück spiele... Über ein tolles Item kann man sich gar nicht wirklich freuen, weil (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) man eh verdammt schnell das nächste findet, das wieder besser ist... und kaum hat man seine dementsprechenden Verzauberungen, Runen u.s.w auf dem Teil... hat man das nächste Level erreicht... macht n Quest in dem Levelbereich... schwubb... das nächste bessere Teil... tada...

Ich habe damals bei DAoC (was ich seit der Beta gezockt habe) meinen ersten Level 50 Char nach realen 6 Monaten gehabt...
In WoW hat es ebenfalls fast 6 Monate gedauert... und das hab ich ebenfalls seit der (Ami)beta gespielt...
In beiden Fällen war das wirklich n schönes Gefühl, ENDLICH Level 50, bzw. Level 60 zu sein
Bei AoC hats dann nur bis Level 45 gereicht, weils zu langweilig und zu "klein" war
Bei WAR hab ich zwar noch 3 Monate gebraucht bis mein erster Char Endlevel erreicht hatte... allerdings lag das auch eher daran, dass das Twinken in den kleinen BGs son Fun gemacht hat und ich mir ständig neue Charaktere erstellt habe und ich hab immerhin noch knapp ein Jahr gespielt (wegen dem PvP)
Aion hat ebenfalls knapp 3 Monate gedauert, bis ich einen Char im Endlevel hatte... weil ich lieber PvP mit dem gemacht habe, statt zu grinden...

Aber jetzt in Rift... bei genau der gleichen Spielweise wie in allen anderen Spielen vorher auch... hab ich bereits einen Char im Endlevelbereich udn zusätzlich 3 Twinks zweischen 22 und 35...
Und jetzt, nach knapp 6 Wochen, komm ich von der Arbeit nach Hause, überlege ob ich Rift starten soll... und lass es dann doch... weil zum dritten Mal "Stargate Atlantis" schaun irgendwie weniger langweilig ist...

Dabei hat Rift so ein tierisches Potential... und ich bin ehrlich gesagt sogar der Meinung, dass es nicht wirklich geplant gewesen sein kann, dass man so schnell levelt, dass man bereits nach ca. der Hälfte der Quests in einem Gebiet, eben jenes Gebiet bereits wieder verlassen muss, weil der Rest der Quests zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits wieder grau sind und man am Ende sogar feststellt, dass man zwei komplette Gebiete gar nicht besuchen müsste...

Account läuft noch n paar Tage... weiter verlängert wird erstmal nicht!


----------



## Noxiel (11. April 2011)

Und nochmal Offtopic entfernt. Wenn ich nochmal in den Thread komme um Netiquetteverstöße zu entfernen, dann bleibt das beim nächsten Mal nicht ohne Konsequenzen für die Verursacher. 

Strike Two!


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2011)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Lieber TE bei deiner Bilanz in der Sparte Grafik und Gameplay hast du einige wichtige Aspekte nicht bedacht. Doch bevor ich also WoW Fanboy abgestempelt werde, nein ich bin es nicht. Man sollte nur Fair zu beiden Spielen bleiben und jeder hat eine andere Meinung bzw ein anderen Geschmack vom Spiel.
> 
> World of Warcraft gibt es schon seit knapp 6 Jahren. Die Engine die damals verwendet wurde war einfach TOP ! Nach knapp 6 Jahren kommt Trion daher baut eine komplett neue Engine (2010) und entwickelt Rift. Natürlich ist dann die Grafik bei Rift besser, denn es ist einfacher eine neue Engine auf ein komplett neues Spiel aufzusetzen.
> Natürlich könntest du jetzt sagen, Blizzard kann doch auch die neue Engine entwickeln, ich denke es wird gar nicht so einfach eine komplett neue Engine aufzusetzen und WoW drauf laufen zu lassen. Die Grafik verbessern die nach und nach (siehe Cataclysm das Wasser).
> ...



Deswegen kann ich doch trotzdem die Grafik vergleichen. Was interessiert es mich, wie alt welches Spiel nun ist. Mich als Käufer interessiert das Resultat. Ob der Vergleich unfair ist, oder nicht, interessiert doch nicht die Bohne.
Und zum Thema Nachteil: würde man ständig nur auf Leute achten, die sich keinen Rechner kaufen können, oder vielleicht auch nicht wollen, dann würden wir immer noch mit C64-Grafik spielen.


----------



## Hellyes (11. April 2011)

Gumja schrieb:


> Aber jetzt in Rift... bei genau der gleichen Spielweise wie in allen anderen Spielen vorher auch... hab ich bereits einen Char im Endlevelbereich udn zusätzlich 3 Twinks zweischen 22 und 35...



Und wie war der Kampf gegen Grünschuppe?


----------



## Lancegrim (11. April 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Die Rifts.
> Ob man sie Bekämpft oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um, irgendwann verschwinden sie von alleine.
> Ob Erde, Luft, Wasser, usw, Lebendrift, sie sind immer gleich und nur eine unorganisierte Massenklopperei.
> das hat absolut nichts mir einem MMO der nächsten Generation zu tun.
> ...




Und genau da ist der Fehler. Die Rifts schließen sich vielleicht irgendwann von alleine aber die sind nicht das Problem. Sondern jeder Rift spawnt Invasionstruppen die Städte erobern bzw kleine Außenposten. Und eben da muss eingegriffen werden, wenn das keiner macht, gibts in ner Zone wie dem Silberwald bald keinerlei NPCs mehr sondern überall Footholds der Elementar Planes. Genau das was du haben willst, gibt es, hab es schon mehrmals miterlebt in Gloamwood Pines und in der Argent Glade. Leider kommt es dazu nur sehr sehr selten, da sobald ein Riss offen is gleich ne Gilde mit Level 50ern, in die Level 10 Risse rusht und alles niederkloppt. Was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## ink0gnito (11. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Und genau da ist der Fehler. Die Rifts schließen sich vielleicht irgendwann von alleine aber die sind nicht das Problem. Sondern jeder Rift spawnt Invasionstruppen die Städte erobern bzw kleine Außenposten. Und eben da muss eingegriffen werden, wenn das keiner macht, gibts in ner Zone wie dem Silberwald bald keinerlei NPCs mehr sondern überall Footholds der Elementar Planes. Genau das was du haben willst, gibt es, hab es schon mehrmals miterlebt in Gloamwood Pines und in der Argent Glade. Leider kommt es dazu nur sehr sehr selten, da sobald ein Riss offen is gleich ne Gilde mit Level 50ern, in die Level 10 Risse rusht und alles niederkloppt. Was ich sehr schade finde.



Naja "Noch".Derzeitig geht es halt sehr Schnell, wegen dem Event und den damit verbundenen Belohnungen.


----------



## Mayestic (11. April 2011)

3 Monate warten finde ich gut. Erklärung gefällig ? 

Zum release waren die Foren voll mit Beschwerden bezüglich der Bezahloptionen. Viele haben keine Kreditkarte, viele mögen PayPal nicht weil dort zwar mit Sicherheit geworben wird es diese aber tatsächlich nicht gibt, also griffen wiederrum viele Spieler zum GameTimeCode. 
Wenn man diesen im Internet bestellt konnte man noch 30 Tage GTCs finden aber z.B. bei uns in Trier gibts die in den Mediamärkten, Saturn etc nur in der 60er Version. 

Also werden die ersten Spielerschwankungen mit 30 Tagen erwartet, dann nochmal nach 60 Tagen und letztendlich nochmal welche nach 90 Tagen. So sehe ich das halt. 
Vorher kann man nicht wirklich sagen wieviele Spieler Rift letztendlich behalten wird. 

Was das riften ansich angeht denke ich, das auf den meisten Servern so das ab scharlachrote Schlucht, Wundwald, Mondschattenberge und Ödland kaum oder nur selten was gemacht wird weil es auch aus meiner Sicht kaum lohnt. 
Invasionen werden meistens gemacht aber einzelne Rifts ignoriert oder solo von 50ern gemacht zum Ruf farmen. 
Ich für meinen Teil level einfach zu schnell um den Aufwand zu rechtfertigen. Wenn dann sollte es einem Spaß machen was bei mir nicht mehr der Fall ist. Ich farme Ausrüstung nicht mehr im lowlevel-Bereich.

Ab Schimmersand, Eisenkieferngipfel und Stillmoor nehme ich wieder aktiv an den Rifts teil. Die Items die man dort bekommt sind aus meiner Sicht nützlich und werden teils recht lange, auch mit 50 noch getragen wenn man keinen Goldesel hat der einem alle Epics bezahlt die man herstellen könnte. 

Die lowlevel-Gebiete werden sicher nicht langfristig dem Feind in die Hände fallen. Es braucht ja nur 2-3 50er die machen ein ganzes Gebiet innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder frei und farmen ihren Ruf dazu noch gerne.


----------



## Lancegrim (11. April 2011)

Hmm naja aber grade diese 50er finde ich als Lowie wirklich nervig. Weil so den Neulingen der Spaß an den Rissen vergeht. Ich weiß noch wie ich meinen ersten Riss entdeckt habe und mit paar anderen Level8ern gegen die 9er Elite gekämpft habe, richtig gut bis zur letzten Phase, dann kam son 50er und hat den Boss fast geonehittet. Da war für mich der Spaß auf einmal weg. Und ich fand das echt kacke irgendwie und finde es immernoch.


----------



## Ravolos (11. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Hmm naja aber grade diese 50er finde ich als Lowie wirklich nervig. Weil so den Neulingen der Spaß an den Rissen vergeht. Ich weiß noch wie ich meinen ersten Riss entdeckt habe und mit paar anderen Level8ern gegen die 9er Elite gekämpft habe, richtig gut bis zur letzten Phase, dann kam son 50er und hat den Boss fast geonehittet. Da war für mich der Spaß auf einmal weg. Und ich fand das echt kacke irgendwie und finde es immernoch.



Gibt auch nette 50er 

Wir low level beginnen den Rift und er joint nicht der Gruppe und hilft uns aber. So kann es auch gehen 

Aber Du hast recht, wenn diese einem das alles wegkloppen und man nicht so gut belohnt wird. Bei den Alsbeth Event Rifts gab es ja nen Hotfix, dass man nur noch der Stufe entsprechend die besten Belohnungen erhält.

Wird sich noch alles einspielen mit der Zeit


----------



## Belo79 (11. April 2011)

Ich habe meinen Rift Account vor 2 Tagen wieder auf Eis gelegt...

Ich habe bis Level 32 gespielt, danach war bei mir die Luft raus und ich hatte einfach keine Motivation mehr.
Rift ist ohne Frage ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber irgendwie hat es mich wieder zu WoW gezogen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass ich in WoW meine Gildenkollegen vermisst habe 


Vielleicht schaue ich irgendwann noch mal in Rift rein......

Viele Grüße,

Belo


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2011)

okay das mit den leuten vermissen ist klar 

würden meine auch wieder zurückgehen dann wär ich dabei weil man ja grösstenteils mit seinen leuten spielt 


aber wow wird derzeit nur noch dem minimalprinzip versorgt recycling von raids, kostenpflichtige apps fürs iphone, 20 euro reitiere
Ein bestimmtes Ziel (Output) mit möglichst wenigen Mitteln (Input) erreichen.




während halt rift derzeit maximalprinzip versucht noch viele leute zu begeistern und auch neue kunden

Mit gegebenen Mitteln (Input) möglichst großen Nutzen (Output) erzielen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. April 2011)

also ich spiele es immer noch. und es macht tierisch spass.

wow hat immer noch einen großen reiz, aber wenn ich mich da einlogge dann hab ich nach einer stunde wieder bedürfnisse nach rift. wow is halt nach 6 jahren einfach ausgelutscht in meinen augen. da hilft auch kein patch mehr. rift gibt mir neue klassen, neue fähigkeiten, eine neue tolle welt, herausfordernde instanzen bissher (vergleicht mal bitte die low level inis von wow mit denen von rift - das sind welten!), von den expert (hero) inis und raids in Rift kann ich noch nicht reden

ich stelle mir oft die frage warum rift bissher sehr gut ankommt. ganz einfach: tirion hat es geschafft das warum die leute MMOs spoielen gut in einem game zu verpacken, und vorallem die rifts sind halt klasse, man muss keine gruppe suchen, kann einfach einer öffentlichen beitreten und los rocken. das einzige was nervt sind die langen wege zu den instanzen, da bin ich inzwischen den dungeonfinder luxus gewöhnt xD.


----------



## Khanox (13. April 2011)

Mir gefällt Rift auch immer noch sehr gut.
Nachdem ich mehrere Klassen,Kombis usw. getestet habe und nun meine Klasse gefunden habe ist es einfach Freude pur.
Habe auch die Fraktion gewechselt,eine super Gilde gefunden mit netten Leuten die noch wissen was Zusammenhalt und Teamplay heisst.

Mich wird es so schnell nicht von Rift wegziehen.
Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack.
Einige finden Rift nicht so prall und gehen zurück zu WoW.Andere gehen sogar zu ganz anderen Games zurück.
What ever,jeder halt wie er mag.

Rift ist noch sehr jung und es gab für mich bis jetzt kein Spiel das von Beginn an so rund gelaufen ist.
WoW war damals zu Release die reinste Hölle.Wer es mitgemacht hat der weiss wovon ich rede 
Und dennoch ist aus diesem MMO etwas geworden.Man sollte Rift und Trion wirklich eine Chance geben.
Die Leute von Trion geben sich beste Mühe und man merkt dort das die Community im Vordergrund steht.
Ok,das Event lief etwas blöd aber was solls.Fehler passieren immer mal.Diesen einen Fehler kann man mit einem Augenzwinkern betrachten.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein was noch auf uns zu kommt.
Ich kann nur hoffen das einige den Weg zu Rift finden werden.Es lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## excessively (13. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Lancegrim schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm naja aber grade diese 50er finde ich als Lowie wirklich nervig. Weil so den Neulingen der Spaß an den Rissen vergeht. Ich weiß noch wie ich meinen ersten Riss entdeckt habe und mit paar anderen Level8ern gegen die 9er Elite gekämpft habe, richtig gut bis zur letzten Phase, dann kam son 50er und hat den Boss fast geonehittet. Da war für mich der Spaß auf einmal weg. Und ich fand das echt kacke irgendwie und finde es immernoch.
> ...



ich denke es geht ihm weniger um die belohnungen, sondern mehr um das "rift-erlebnis".
es is einfach langweilig wenn man nur dumm rumstehen kann und zugucken muss während der 50er alles platt macht, weil man nichtmal dazukommt einen cast, etc auf einen mob zu machen.


----------



## Gladrock (13. April 2011)

HuHu

Also ich denke über kurz oder lang wird das nächste Addon von WoW, manche sachen von Rift rauspicken.

Ideen klau ist ja durchaus üblich, grins.

Und der eine sagt, der andere habe damit begonnen (Ideen klau).
((Am besten würden Sie die Ideen zusammenlegen und gemeinsam entwickeln, aber für das ist der "Kuchen" zu lecker))

Cu Ingame

Glad

- Was jedoch tragisch ist, die Chats vermüllen immer mehr, früher war der Ton noch freundlich, doch heute?!!!
Es geht nicht mehr darum Spass zu haben sondern, denn anderen fertig zu machen.

- Hölle??? haste schon mal Star Trak Online gezockt, moto geh in den laden kauf neh schöne Packung mit nix drinn.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (13. April 2011)

> aber wow wird derzeit nur noch dem minimalprinzip versorgt recycling von raids, kostenpflichtige apps fürs iphone, 20 euro reitiere
> Ein bestimmtes Ziel (Output) mit möglichst wenigen Mitteln (Input) erreichen.



Okay, okay iss ja gut ich habs begriffen. Ich schließe jetzt Firefox und lerne weiter für die IHK Abschlussprüfung!


----------



## Berserkius (13. April 2011)

Nightred schrieb:


> Okay, okay iss ja gut ich habs begriffen. Ich schließe jetzt Firefox und lerne weiter für die IHK Abschlussprüfung!




Geil was machste denn Sachkunde 34a oder Ausbildung?


Grüßle


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. April 2011)

Gladrock schrieb:


> HuHu
> 
> Also ich denke über kurz oder lang wird das nächste Addon von WoW, manche sachen von Rift rauspicken.



ich glaube eher das WoW bald free 2 play wird. sie müsstne schon ein wow 2 rausbringen um es wieder zum leben zu erwecken. das teil is 6 jahre alt - was man auch sieht langsam xD


----------



## Lari (13. April 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ich glaube eher das WoW bald free 2 play wird.



Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder? 
So ein Szenario wäre frühstens nach Titan realistisch, und bis dahin vergehen noch ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## Lancegrim (13. April 2011)

Ich seh in WoW ein Problem, und zwar ihnen geht der Content aus. Schon jetzt werden alte Schlachtzugbosse einfach recycled, weil ihnen einfach die Bösewichte ausgehen. Über kurz oder lang wird da ein Ende sein, wenn sie sich nicht noch mehr sachen aus den Fingern saugen.

Was den Erfolg von WoW angeht, der wird nur an einem Punkt aufhören, wenn Blizzard die Server abschaltet. Vorher wird kein Spiel WoW vom Thron stoßen.
Und nein ich bin kein FanBoy ich bin nur realistisch, wow hat ein einfaches und "in den bann ziehendes konzept" das es so erfolgreich macht und daran wird so schnell kein Spiel was ändern.


----------



## Evereve (13. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich seh in WoW ein Problem, und zwar ihnen geht der Content aus. Schon jetzt werden alte Schlachtzugbosse einfach recycled, weil ihnen einfach die Bösewichte ausgehen. Über kurz oder lang wird da ein Ende sein, wenn sie sich nicht noch mehr sachen aus den Fingern saugen.



Ich habe Wow selbst seit Release gespielt und störte mich in den letzten Monaten als ich noch spielte eben an genau diesem Recycling. Aber ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das ein großes Problem für Wow wird. 
Das ist das selbe Phänomen wie heute mit gecoverter Musik. Bands gehen her, nehmen Hits aus den 80er oder frühen 90er Jahren neu auf und verkaufen sich wie irre. Und warum? Weil viele, vor allem Jugendliche, das Original gar nicht mehr kennen und es für ein neues Lied halten. 
Das ist in Wow nicht anders. Der geringste Teil der heutigen Spielerschaft besteht noch aus Classicspielern die sich jetzt denken "och nööö, nicht schon wieder Ragnaros, den hab ich in Classic schon ein halbes Jahr gefamrt!"
Die meisten haben mit BC oder WOTLK angefangen. Diese Spieler haben nicht monatelang den Kern oder BWL abgefarmt, waren keine 50 Mal bei Onyxia. Daher stört es die Leute verständlicherweise auch nicht, wenn diese Bosse jetzt wieder auftauchen denn sie kennen sie ja oft nur von ein, zwei Besuchen fürs Killachievement. Für mich persönlich war übrigens Sense, als Onyxia jetzt im Pechschwingenabstieg zum mittlerweile dritten Mal vor mir stand. 

Ich möchte Wow nicht schlecht reden. Wer weis, wenn ich erst mit BC oder WOTLK angefangen hätte würde ich vielleicht jetzt noch spielen. Aber nach mittlerweile 6 Jahren ist für mich der Ofen einfach aus und ich brauch was neues. Und das hab ich in Rift gefunden :-)



@ topic: 
Mir macht RIFT einen Heidenspaß und ich logge mich auch nach 1,5 Monaten noch mit höchster Motivation ein. 
Bei vielen anderen MMOs die ich in letzter Zeit angetestet hab, war das leider nicht der Fall. Bei jedem tauchten binnen kürzester Zeit Faktoren auf, die mir den Spielspaß nahmen und nicht selten spielte ich nicht mal den Probemonat zu Ende. 

Rift hat es geschafft, mich in eigentlich allen Bereichen zufrieden zu stellen. Das Berufesystem gefällt mir, genauso wie die Artefaktensammlung, die Instanzen, das Seelenevent, Invasionen und die Queststränge. Und das Seelensystem ist für mich persönlich einfach gigantisch. Ich liebe diese Flexibilität und Freiheit. 

Das einzige, was mich hin und wieder nervt sind Mobkämpfe beim Questen. Nahezu jeder Mob haut einen vom Pferd und betäubt, verlangsamt etc, egal wie niedrig dessen Level ist. In gewisser Weise ist das verständlich und man könnte sagen "in einer echten Schlacht könntest du auch nicht einfach durch 5 bewaffenete Gegner reiten" 
Aber ab und zu nervt es mich trotzdem, wenn ich innerhalb einer Questreihe 5 Mal quer über die ganze Map von A nach B reiten muss, die Mobs dabei im 1- Meterabstand nebeneinander stehen und ich jedes Mal jeden einzelnen über den Haufen mähen muss. Aber was solls, das ist ein sehr geringes Übel im Gegensatz zu Dingen, die mich in anderen MMOs gestört haben und soll kein Grund sein, den Spaß an Rift zu verlieren :-)


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (13. April 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Geil was machste denn Sachkunde 34a oder Ausbildung?
> 
> 
> Grüßle



Kaufmann im Gesundheitswesen und die Sommer Prüfung ist am 3. und 4. Mai *bibber*


----------



## paradox2412 (14. April 2011)

@ Evereve

Also besser hättest du das nicht bechreiben können. Stimme dir 100% zu.


----------



## Jackie251 (14. April 2011)

hm nett gemeint
aber nach 4 Wochen ist die Europhie noch groß und vor allem sind wohl viele von der Level Phase geprägt.


WOW bewertet man aber nur sehr sehr gering darin wie die Quests aufgebaut sind, endgame ist das stichwort.

und da muss erstmal die masse des durchschnittsspielers "clear" für den ersten contend melden bevor man ein Fazit ziehen kann


----------



## Evereve (14. April 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> hm nett gemeint
> aber nach 4 Wochen ist die Europhie noch groß und vor allem sind wohl viele von der Level Phase geprägt.
> 
> 
> ...




Also erstmal hatte Rift seinen Headstart (zudem nahezu jeder anfing) am 24.02, was inzwischen schon 6 Wochen her ist  

Zum Thema Wow muss ich dir Recht geben. Wow hat auch heute noch für Neulinge in der Levelphase einiges zu bieten. Man darf nicht immer von der routinierten Hochprescherei der alten Hasen ausgehen. Man kennt jedes Q auswendig, hat nicht selten massig Levelgear, lässt sich von Freunden durch Instanzen ziehen. Ein vollkommener Neuling, der seinen ersten Char hochspielt erkundet viel, liest Questtexte, lernt die Welt kennen. 

Aber alles in allem soll das hier ja kein "Rift ist besser als Wow weil..." Thread sein. Dafür ist das Spiel wie du schon sagst zu jung. Man schildert hier einfach seine ersten Eindrücke, was einem besser gefällt als in Spiel X, was einen motiviert sein Abo zu verlängern usw. Ob Rift sich auf Dauer halten kann wird sich zeigen, ich hoffe es


----------



## RedShirt (14. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber wow wird derzeit nur noch dem minimalprinzip versorgt recycling von raids, kostenpflichtige apps fürs iphone, 20 euro reitiere
> Ein bestimmtes Ziel (Output) mit möglichst wenigen Mitteln (Input) erreichen.
> 
> während halt rift derzeit maximalprinzip versucht noch viele leute zu begeistern und auch neue kunden
> ...



Da Du das fest zementierst... bitte um Belege.

Wollt eigentlich nichts sagen, aber immer die Pseudoweisheiten ... da muß ich schon.

Glaube schon, daß es bei Blizzard Leute gibt (=fixe Kosten) die dann den Content erstellen, sei es Patch oder Addon. Die Kosten sind dieselben. 
Da es kein Outsourcing gibt, von dem ich wüsste, kann ich also davon ausgehen.

Bei Rift wird sicher auch ein Team sitzen (=fixe Kosten), das erstmal so weiterarbeitet wie bisher.

Keine Ahnung, aber Rift hatte auch ne lange Entwicklungszeit (=0 Einnahmen und rein Kosten).
Jetzt wird wahrscheinlich monatlicher Beitrag ab Release mit den bereits vorhanden Features verglichen   

Da hier viele Profis in "wir wissen was für Programmieraufwand da dahintersteckt" sind, bitte ich doch mal um Übersendung der Profile per PM - ich hätte da Jobangebote.

Wartet mal n Jährchen. Da ist das Entwicklungsbudget weg und gelebt wird vom Beitrag und evtl kostenpflichtigem Zusatzcontent.


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich seh in WoW ein Problem, und zwar ihnen geht der Content aus. Schon jetzt werden alte Schlachtzugbosse einfach recycled, weil ihnen einfach die Bösewichte ausgehen. Über kurz oder lang wird da ein Ende sein, wenn sie sich nicht noch mehr sachen aus den Fingern saugen.
> 
> Was den Erfolg von WoW angeht, der wird nur an einem Punkt aufhören, wenn Blizzard die Server abschaltet. Vorher wird kein Spiel WoW vom Thron stoßen.
> Und nein ich bin kein FanBoy ich bin nur realistisch, wow hat ein einfaches und "in den bann ziehendes konzept" das es so erfolgreich macht und daran wird so schnell kein Spiel was ändern.



Was mich angeht, so hatte es das mal. Inzwischen find ich Wow nur noch langweilig. Rift gefällt mir immo, weil es halt ne Abwechslung ist. Noch! Wenn es später auch nur um Raids geht und PvP in BG's auf Dauer das einzige ist,
was sie anbieten, dann werde ich aber auch bei Rift wieder recht schnell weg sein. Wie gesagt, noch ist es halt neu und bietet ne Abwechslung. Hält aber auch nicht ewig an. Auf Dauer kann mich nur gutes PvP fesseln.
Deswegen hab ich Daoc auch mit Abstand am längsten gespielt.


----------



## Jackie251 (15. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich seh in WoW ein Problem, und zwar ihnen geht der Content aus. Schon jetzt werden alte Schlachtzugbosse einfach recycled, weil ihnen einfach die Bösewichte ausgehen. Über kurz oder lang wird da ein Ende sein, wenn sie sich nicht noch mehr sachen aus den Fingern saugen.




Das halte ich für eine ganz üble Fehlinterpretation!
Wieviele Hollywood Streifen flimmer im Jahr so durch die Kinos?
Wie groß ist das Warcraft Universum?
Ist Warcraft an seine Zeit gebunden?

Glaubt wirklich irgend jemand daran, das Blizz keine Ideen mehr hat und sich nicht leisten kann Leute mit Ideen einzukaufen?

Man sollte sich schwer davon hüten Blizz als Trottel darzustellen. Blizz hat die Besten, BWLer !
schon immer
betrachtet man die erfolgreichen Spiele von Blizz, waren die selten in allen bereichen "top" 
aber in einer Sache waren sie toll: sie machten irgendwie Spaß

genau DAS ist es: Blizz wird von leuten geführt die eins richtig gut können, GELD machen.
Die haben damals ein technisch rückständiges Copy&Paste basierenden Addon für DiabloII auf den Markt geworfen das doppelt soviel kostete wie für ein Addon üblich.
Und es hat sich gut verkauft.


Bei Blizz passiert nichts zufällig oder aus versehen. Die arbeiten längst an einem WOW2 und haben ein Grundgerüst und ein Ideenpool für WOW3. (wobei ich damit kein 2. WOW meine, sonder eine 2. onlinerollenspiel, das kann auch in einer anderen Welt stattfinden)
Diese ideen sind sehr viel wert. 
Wenn man aber in einen kapitalistischem system Markführer ist. Dann packt man seine neuen Entwicklungen erstmal in die "Geheimwaffen" schublade und holt sie dann raus wenn man es MUSS.
Warum soll Blizz heute WOW besser machen? Damit Old Republic und Co diese Ideen kopieren?
Man warte ab, und wenn Old Republic ein ernsthafter Kogurrent ist, DANN machen sie die Schublade auf.
BZW je nachdem bieten sie ein WOW2 an.

Wie war das damals mit Intel? Der Prozessorenmarkt war eher langsam und das neue Flaggschiff kostete richtig Geld.
Kaum das AMD mit dem Athlon Parolie bot, überschlug sich der Markt, die Preise purzelten und die Leistungskuve sprach regelrecht nach oben.
Was war da los? Hat intel 5 jahre die Beine baumeln lassen und dann plötzlich die kreative Phase gehabt?
Wohl kaum.

Und schaut man sich WOW die letztne Addons an. Ist da Balance in den Patches? Welche Änderungen sind denn seit 4.0 bereits wieder gekommen?
Blizz galt früher mal als kreator sehr balancierter Spiele (Starcraft).

Für den WOW markt ist es nunmal egal was man auf den Markt schmeißt, es verkauft sich super. Wozu also 6 monate auf die Kohle verzichten? Nur um balace zu erreichen? 

Immer versuchen die Dinge hinter den Dingen zu sehen. Ist es wirklcih so das wir sagen sollten LOLLLL Blizz hat ja überhaupt keine ideen mehr, die gehen bald unter.
Oder doch so das Blizz sagt, LOOOLL guck mal die Idioten kaufen wirklich jeden scheiß wenn mans bisl umlakiert
?


----------



## Lancegrim (15. April 2011)

Interssanter Post...

Ja ich glaube daran das Blizzard keine Ideen mehr hat, das hatten sie schon zu BC nicht. Wie ich darauf komme? Such dir mal die alten Posts raus wo die User sich beschweren das BC und LK die Hintergrundstory von WarCraft total versauen und verdrehen damit sie ihren Content fortsetzen können.  Und was war die Antwort von Mister Metzen? Grob gesagt "wissen wir, aber es ist uns scheiss egal".

Also, ja ich denke Blizzard gehen die Ideen aus für WoW. Von nem WoW 2 oder sogar 3 sprichst du? Lol also bitte, das glaube ich nun wirklich nicht. Ein neues Mmorpg ja, aber das ist seid 2 Jahren bekannt das sie an nem anderen arbeiten, mir geht es lediglich um Content in WoW.

Wie jemand im Thread schon sagte, Onyxia ist jetzt das dritte mal als Raidencounter da, Nefarian das zweite mal. Das die alten Instanzen einfach nur auf Heromode gesetzt werden spricht ebenfalls dafür. Ragnaros ist wie oft jetzt da? 2 mal und bald ebenfalls ein drittes Mal.... Und mit welcher Begründung? Wieso steht Onyxia neben Nefarian nachdem man sie getötet hat? Wieso ist Ragnaros in Hyjal mit Gheddon nachdem man in Classic beiden den Arsch versohlt hat?

Das sind Dinge die ich von Anfang an nicht mochte, Blizzard verdreht den Hintergrund von WarCraft so dermaßen, nur damit sie Content haben für die Spieler.


Aber hier gehts ja net um WoW sondern um Rift.

Gestern endlich mal bischen höhere Rifts gesehen und da fängts langsam an das man ne Taktik braucht für gewisse Bosse, sehr gut gemacht find ich.


----------



## Leolost (15. April 2011)

Ich gebe dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

 Vielleicht habe ich von Rift etwas zu viel erwartet, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

 Ich habe meinen ersten char auf stufe 50 gespielt in einer netten Gilde, wir waren auch unserem Server eine weile die Hochstufigste, wobei es jetzt langsam losgeht das einige 50ger die Gilde verlassen weil andere Gilden öfters, oder besser, Raiden. Ein für WoW Veteranen vertrauter Vorgang.

 Bis jetzt.

 Das Leveln in Rift hat Spass gemacht, nicht zuletzt weil das spiel toll aussieht. Die Zonen waren unterschiedlich und das Leveln ging so zügig das man die sich ständig wiederholenden kill Quests irgendwie übersehen konnte. Jetzt langsam die Motivation flöten. Ich möchte das an ein paar stellen klar machen. Ich könnte die letzten Quests in den höheren gebieten fertig machen, diese sind aber meist langweilige kill Quests, die ohne ein "Ziel" zu haben, doch Nerven und wenig Abwechslung bieten.

 Das Handwerks System ist solala. Als Alchi kann ich aber irgendwie nicht viel verdienen. Ich dachte mir, &#8222;Ja Tränke und Bufftränke brauchen die Spieler immer, und ich kann farben machen ist doch toll." Tränke skalieren oft nicht mit den Buffskills der Klassen, Heiltränke und Farben lassen in großer Zahl einfach beim NPC´s kaufen. 

 Auch die namensgebenden Rifts sowie Invasionen werden mit der Zeit zum Täglichen Brot um Planarit oder Splitter zu farmen, bis man feststellt das man die Massen an Planarit, gar nicht braucht. ( spätestens wenn man den Heiler und 2 Essenzhalter hat). 

 Die Hero Instanzen sind nett und waren anfangs wirklich fordernd mit steigendem Itemlevel der Spieler auf dem Server werden sie aber auch langsam einfacher, was mir anfängt etwas sorgen bereitet. Auch stellt sich hier der "weg des geringsten Wiederstandes" ein, unerfahrene Spieler oder welche mit schlechtem Gear werden nicht mitgenommen. Interessant hat man doch anfangs 4-5 whipes in der &#8222;Laterne" hingenommen, jetzt sind 3 whipes für so manche schwere Ini manchen spielern schon zuviel. Leichtere Hero inis werden jetzt gefarmt (marken) bis man schon fast "overgeart" ist für die nächste Stufe. 

 Ein weiteres wirkliches Problem für einen ex wow Spieler ist wirklich das viele Mechaniken irgendwie bekannt sind, was nicht zuletzt an der komplett identischen Rollenverteilung und Steuerung im Spiel liegt. An dieser stelle muss ich sagen das ich wirklich hoffe, das die &#8222;neuen" MMORPGS dies aufbrechen.


 Das Seelensystem ist zugegeben abwechslungsreich, doch schon jetzt zeigt sich ( kenne jetzt nur den Magier) das es einige Skillungen gibt, die einfach wesentlich effektiver sind als andere je nach situation.

 So hatte &#8222;fast" jeder Magier den ich kannte 2 Skillungen mit Sicherheit.

 Necromancer ( pet skillung) wenn er alleine unterwegs ist, Chloromancer (support) wenn es gebraucht wird. Zum Raiden und für Gruppen dominiert auch meist bestimmte DD Skillungen, wobei die Letzte zeit auch da die Necro Skillung als DD Skillung sehr beliebt war, der Schaden stimmte einfach. Nach einigen Skillungen wie dem Archon oder Elementarist muss man auf Level 50 schon eine weile suchen. Das soll jetzt nur ein Beispiel sein und zeigen das die Vielfalt gar nicht genutzt wird, bzw einige der Seelen irgendwie ungenutzt herumliegen, weil sie einfach &#8222;zu schwach" sind. 


 Technisch sehe ich keine Mängel am Spiel, es sieht schön aus, Sound ist auch nett, die Vielfalt in der Char Erschaffung ist eine schöner Balance zwischen &#8222;ich werde erschlagen" bei Star Trek online, und &#8222; oh der sieht so aus wie ich" bei WoW. Ein bisschen mehr Vielfalt bei der Optik der Rüstungen könnte nicht schaden. ( ich habe das Gefühl seit Level 20 als Magier dieselbe Kappe zu tragen, wobei der Helm inzwischen sicher 6-7 mal gewechselt hat)


 Ich habe jetzt noch 1 Monat bezahlt werde wohl ebenfalls die gilde wechseln, um eine Raid mitzumachen und heroische Rifts, leider ist kaum noch ein 50ger in der start Gilde. Vielleicht bekomme ich dann ja eine neue Kappe. So wie es jetzt aussieht werde ich aber den Account nicht verlängern. Meinen EvE Account habe ich schon mal wieder reanimiert.


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2011)

Leolost schrieb:


> Technisch sehe ich keine Mängel am Spiel, es sieht schön aus, Sound ist auch nett, die Vielfalt in der Char Erschaffung ist eine schöner Balance zwischen „ich werde erschlagen" bei Star Trek online, und „ oh der sieht so aus wie ich" bei WoW. Ein bisschen mehr Vielfalt bei der Optik der Rüstungen könnte nicht schaden. ( ich habe das Gefühl seit Level 20 als Magier dieselbe Kappe zu tragen, wobei der Helm inzwischen sicher 6-7 mal gewechselt hat)



So gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Also, technisch finde ich es auch ganz gut. Nicht überragend, aber ganz gut. Der Char-Gen ist meinen Augen aber ein Witz. Hier wäre weit mehr drin gewesen.
Egal, wohin du den Regler verschiebst, unterm Strich kannst du fast nur Hackfressen erstellen.


----------



## Freakgs (15. April 2011)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ich spiele Rift weil es mir Spaß macht, was hier für ein Müll geschrieben wird, wenn interessiert hier WoW?
> Warum kann man nicht einfach mal die Fresse halten und das Spiel spielen was einem Spaß macht, es wurde schon alles 100 mal durchgekaut, bei Tera, Star Wars, Guild Wars 2 wird es nicht anderst sein, also Maul halten und spielen.
> 
> Ps. Ja ich weiss meine Ausdrucksweise passt hier wahrscheinlich nicht jeden, aber es Kotzt mich einfach an wie jedes Spiel immer und immer wieder zerrissen wird von irgendwelchen Idioten die von Rollenspielen keine Ahnung haben.



Ja, deine Ausdrucksweise ist furchtbar, das muss einfach nicht sein.

Rollenspiele sind übrigens weder WoW noch Rift. Genau genommen gibt es eigentlich gar keine Rollenspiele, weil das Rollenspiel an sich erst durch den Spieler stattfindet. 

Abgesehen davon erscheint es mir widersinnig, dass du dich an dieser Diskussion so störst, sie dann aber trotzdem liest.



Zum Thema:

Ich kann nicht beschreiben, was mir an Rift fehlt. Die Grafik ist sehr schön und die Gebiete wurden mit viel Liebe zum Detail designed. Das Seelensystem ist auch sehr interessant. Trotzdem, irgend etwas an Rift fehlt. 
Für MICH persönlich fühlt es sich einfach wie ein weiteres, verbessertes WoW an. Versteht mich nicht falsch, WoW und Rift sind klasse aber nach 5 Jahren ist einfach die Luft raus. 

Trotzdem, es soll sich jeder bitte selbst ein Bild von Rift machen. Es hat einen Grund warum auch viele mit Rift sehr zufrieden sind, nur mein Spiel ist es eben nicht.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (18. April 2011)

Ich denke dieser Beitrag sollte ins WoW Forum verschoben werden. Über Rift lese ich hier nur wenig.


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. April 2011)

Ich habe Rift mal über's WE angetestet. Ich habe nicht bis lvl 50 gespielt und auch nicht alles gesehen oder getestet. Dies hier ist lediglich mein Ersteindruck.




*Erscheinungsbild*
*
*
Ich fange mal bei der Charaktererstellung an. Diese ist zwar auf ihre Weise durchaus detailverliebt, allerdings sehen alle Gesichter irgendwie gleich aus. Da geht mehr.
Gegen die Grafik lässt sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eigentlich kaum etwas negatives sagen. Die Engine läuft flüssig und macht eine gute Figur. Nur die Animationen sind imho etwas steif.
Ein großer Pluspunkt ist auf jeden Fall das Interface. Es lässt sich mühelos alles verschieben und skalieren. Allerdings sehen die skalierten Objekte ab einer gewissen Größe ziemlich klobig und verpixelt aus. Das kann man besser machen. Das selbe Spiel bei der Map: Sie lässt sich nicht erweitern, sondern nur zoomen...störte mich etwas, aber damit kann man leben. Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich mit einer Auflösung von 2560 mal 1440 Pixeln spiele und damit einfach auf ein flexibles UI angewiesen bin.


Insgesamt vergebe ich eine gute 8/10 für das Erscheinungsbild.


*Klassen*
*
*
Ein weiteres Highlight des Spiels sind die Klassen, genauer die vielen möglichen Klassenkombinationen. Das ist wirklich mal was neues im Genre und macht Lust zu experimentieren. Leider muss man dazu auch sagen, dass es dadurch von erheblicher Schwierigkeit ist, das ganze gescheit zu balancen. Man bekommt quasi von Anfang an (mit lvl 10 hatte ich bereits 2 Leisten voll) recht viele Klassenfertigkeiten und muss sich nicht ewig mit nur 2-3 Knöpfen quälen. Über Sinn und Unsinn von einigen Fertigkeiten kann man sich sicher streiten, aber ich fand es relativ angenehm so.


Das ist mir eine 9/10 Wert.


*Gameplay (PvE)*
*
*
Das leveln durch Questen gestaltet sich bereits nach den ersten Quest zum langweiligen Einheitsbrei. Im Prinzip sind es durchgängig "Töte x", "Sammle y" und "Klicke z" Quests mit einer (für mich) lieblosen Story. Dass es keine Flugpunkte gibt, sondern nur 1 Teleporter pro Gebiet finde ich auf Dauer auch eher nervig. Die Rifts, die sich ständig öffnen, bieten eine gute Abwechslung zum öden questen, allerdings wird auch das auf Dauer eher nervig, als dass es Spaß macht.
Das Berufesystem ist Standart und eigentlich keiner weiteren Erwähnung wert.
Zu Instanzen kann ich nichts sagen, daher gewichte ich meine Bewertung auch nur mit 50%. 


5/10


*Gameplay (PvP)*


Dieser Punkt hat mich am meisten enttäuscht. Ich habe ein paar BGs gemacht und im Prinzip war es nur ein reines Gezerge ohne viel Sinn auf viel zu engem Raum. Hat mich nicht überzeugt.


3/10


*Fazit*


Rift setzt an vielen Stellen da an, wo andere Spiele es glanzvoll vorgemacht haben. Mehr aber auch nicht, meiner Meinung nach. Dieses Spiel ist ein Potpourri aus den MMOs der letzten Jahre. Und vielleicht genau deshalb fehlt diesem Spiel eine eigene Identität, die es wirklich unverkennbar macht. 
Ob sich das Spiel längerfristig halten kann? Ich bin gespannt, denn im Endeffekt wird momentan etwas von einigen euphorisierten Spielern in den Himmel gelobt, dass so nicht der Realität entspricht. Da sind (wie bei mir) nachher die Enttäuschungen groß. 


Insgesamt gibt es von eine 7/10
Ein gutes Spiel, dass mir aber einfach keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Lancegrim (18. April 2011)

Kurze Anmerkung: Das PvP nur mit 3/10 zu bewerten aufgrund des Gezerge, ist bischen unfair. Das liegt an den Spielern, nicht am Spiel. 


Und was Quests angeht, jedes mmorpg hat Töte x von Y und bringt mir x davon. Selbst WoW hat keine anderen Quests. Ich weiß nicht was da immer erwartet wird, was will man da groß anderes machen? "Gehe nach da und schau 20 Minuten dem Gras beim wachsen zu" Oder wie?


----------



## Casp (18. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Kurze Anmerkung: Das PvP nur mit 3/10 zu bewerten aufgrund des Gezerge, ist bischen unfair. Das liegt an den Spielern, nicht am Spiel.



Falsch, es liegt am Spiel, nicht an den Spielern.
Im Garten gibt es quasi gar keine andere effektive Möglichkeit als zergen, selbiges gilt für den Kodex. Schließlich bringt der Kodex mehr Punkte als die anderen Punkte und muss daher gehalten werden, umzu gewinnen (außer man hat alle drei anderen, was eher unrealistisch ist). Folglich wird man mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen, am Kodex zu zergen. In den Weißfallsteppen muss man, um zu gewinnen, zusammen bleiben, die Folge ist klar. Und im Sprosshafen gibt Zergen nunmal am meisten Gunst.

Man kann also kaum sagen, dass es an den Spielern liegt, die BGs sind einfach so aufgebaut..

Gruß, Casp


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2011)

In Rift kann man eigentlich sehr gut Teamplay betreiben. Finde es zum Beispiel bei weitem besser als in Wow in den BG's. Was die Leute natürlich daraus machen ist etwas anderes. Dennoch habe ich oft Gruppen in BG's, wo das Zusammenspiel außerordentlich gut ist. Bewerten würde ich das PvP aber auch lediglich mit 5/10, weil sie eben auch wieder auf diese billigen BG's setzen, genauso wie Blizzard. Ich hoffe, da kommt noch was nach, sonst wird es mich da nicht so lange halten.
Würde mir etwas wie Grenzgebiete mit Burgen und so wünschen. Wie gesagt: Von den Klassen her und wie sie sich gegenseitig ergänzen und supporten können, geht bei Rift einiges. Dieses Potenzial sollten sie nutzen und etwas nachreichen.



Casp schrieb:


> Falsch, es liegt am Spiel, nicht an den Spielern.
> Im Garten gibt es quasi gar keine andere effektive Möglichkeit als zergen, selbiges gilt für den Kodex. Schließlich bringt der Kodex mehr Punkte als die anderen Punkte und muss daher gehalten werden, umzu gewinnen (außer man hat alle drei anderen, was eher unrealistisch ist). Folglich wird man mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen, am Kodex zu zergen. In den Weißfallsteppen muss man, um zu gewinnen, zusammen bleiben, die Folge ist klar. Und im Sprosshafen gibt Zergen nunmal am meisten Gunst.
> 
> Man kann also kaum sagen, dass es an den Spielern liegt, die BGs sind einfach so aufgebaut..
> ...



Sind sie! Stimmt! Und die Klassen sind so aufgebaut, dass sie in großen Gruppen zusammen außerordentlich gut funktionieren. Nur das scheint den meisten zu hoch zu sein.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (19. April 2011)

> Und was Quests angeht, jedes mmorpg hat Töte x von Y und bringt mir x davon. Selbst WoW hat keine anderen Quests. Ich weiß nicht was da immer erwartet wird, was will man da groß anderes machen? "Gehe nach da und schau 20 Minuten dem Gras beim wachsen zu" Oder wie?



Das stimmt einfach nicht. Bei Classic war es so, bei TBC hat man sich redlich Mühe gegeben ein paar andere Sachen zu machen wie fliegen, Flugrennen, Merkrätsel in Orgrilla, Bomben werfen, Seelen sammeln, es gab sogar viele Stealth-Missionen die bei mir teilweise zu Wutausbrüchen führten. ^^ Und bei WotLK wurde es dann noch perfektioniert. Bei einer Quest musste man einfach nur kacken. ^^ (Allianz) Das ist bis heute meine Lieblingsquest. Ansonsten gabs sehr viel Abwechslung: Zeitreisen, Verkleidungen, Leute evakuieren, Fleisch vergiften, Gegner ausspionieren, Lager infiltrieren, Adler füttern, Eier klauen und und und.

Und jetzt mit Cataclysm ist man dankbar für jede einfache töte XY Quest, denn die meisten haben ganz andere Aufgaben. Und die Geschichte und Questtexte sind einfach super geschrieben. Von Trauer bis Lachen, von Mitleid bis Wut werden alle Emotionen des Spielers mal berührt. Leider nicht vertont, das fehlt mir noch. ^^


----------



## Lancegrim (19. April 2011)

Sorry aber das lass ich nicht gelten. Bedenke wie alt WoW ist und wie "alt" Rift ist. Zudem sind diese Bomben abwerk Quests, oder oder oder auch nur Quests wo du jemanden töten musst, etwas sammeln musst oder jemanden eskortieren musst. Jede Quest funktioniert auf eines dieser 3 Shemen, mal abgesehen von den billigen Geh dahin und sprich mit dem. So sind nunmal die 3 Grundideen von Quests (okai 4). In WoW sind die lediglich besser verpackt, eben durch nen Bombenabwurf (wos auch nur darum geht jemanden zu töten), oder die Infiltration von nem Lager (Sammelquest oder Ansprechen), Leute evakuieren (Eskort), ect ect. Poste mir eine Quest mit Beschreibung von ner Datenbank Page und du kannst eines dieser 4 Grunprinzipien darin finden.

Ja die Quests von WoW sind besser, aber für diese wirklich besseren Quests, hat Blizzard fast 6 Jahre gebraucht, und das ist alles andere als ne Glanzleistung.


Zum Thema PvP sage ich nur Alteractal. Wenn mans danach bewertet was "effektiv im Sinne der Community" ist, dann ist das Alterac Tal das beschissenste BG aller Zeiten. Aber alle diejenigen die sich noch erinnern das Alterac der Vorläufer zu 1k Winter und Tol Barad war, der wird wissen wie sehr man dort mit Taktik spielen kann bzw sollte. So ist es bei Rift und Warhammer genauso, nur weil die Community meint zergen sei die beste Taktik muss das noch lange nicht stimmen. Und im Garten ist es sogar sehr effektiv mit dem Fang in der Mitte zu stehen und sich gegen seine Gegner zu behaupten, den Fang mal abzulegen, jemand anderen aufnehmen zu lassen, den Gegner zu flankieren über die Seiten ect ect. Klar machen 90% aller Spieler nur das dumme gezerge und "hinterm Baum verstecke". Aber nur weils so viele machen und damit das BG versauen, muss das BG nicht Schuld daran sein sondern die Community.

Aber auch Rift ist ein PvE Spiel, wer hier dauerhafte PvP Motivation erwartet ist definitiv im falschen Spiel.


Edit: Wer Rechtschreibfehler um die Uhrzeit findet, kann sie behalten.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (19. April 2011)

> Ja die Quests von WoW sind besser, aber für diese wirklich besseren Quests, hat Blizzard fast 6 Jahre gebraucht, und das ist alles andere als ne Glanzleistung.



Na ja, 2005 hat sich aber auch niemand über "Kill-Quests" beschwert, da war man begeistert überhaupt in einer so großen Welt mit anderen zu interagieren. Und schon Anfang 2007 hatten sie ja mit TBC angefangen etwas mehr Schwung ist die Quests zu bringen. Das Entwickler-Team von Blizzard hat halt in den 6 Jahren wahnsinnig viel Erfahrung im MMO-Sektor gesammelt. Ist ja überall so. Wer 6 Jahre eine feste Stelle bezieht, arbeitet ja auch ganz anders als jemand an seinem ersten Tag und dies wird ja auch entsprechend anders vergütet, da die Arbeitsqualität eine ganz andere ist. Entwickler-Teams die weniger Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet haben liefern eine vermutlich geringere Qualität.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja die Quests von WoW sind besser, aber für diese wirklich besseren Quests, hat Blizzard fast 6 Jahre gebraucht, und das ist alles andere als ne Glanzleistung.




In der Wirtschaft fängt niemand bei 0 an. In jeder Branche schaut man sich mehr als genug von den anderen, bzw. Vorläufern ab (hat ja Rift auch ganz offensichtlich). 
Das Argument, dass WoW ja schon 6 Jahre alt ist und Rift nur wenige Wochen zieht nicht. Ich sag mal die "Inspiration" war zu genüge gegeben ;D


----------



## Kaldreth (19. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Sorry aber das lass ich nicht gelten. Bedenke wie alt WoW ist und wie "alt" Rift ist. Zudem sind diese Bomben abwerk Quests, oder oder oder auch nur Quests wo du jemanden töten musst, etwas sammeln musst oder jemanden eskortieren musst. Jede Quest funktioniert auf eines dieser 3 Shemen, mal abgesehen von den billigen Geh dahin und sprich mit dem. S



Und das mit dem Alter lass ich nicht gelten! Es ist momentan auf dem Markt und muss sich mit dem momentanen Spielen messen! Zudem haben Sie sich doch schon eine menge von anderen MMOs abgeguckt das hätte man auch bei den Quests machen können!

Und doch Wow bietet einfach mehr was die Quests angeht! Ich erinner mich an die lustige Mission wo ich die Bärenbabys vom Baum auf das Trapolin werfen musste. Oder wo ich mich als Lanzenreiter auf einem Flugmount messen musste. Die ganzen Agenutmquests, Quests in denen man spionieren muss bzw. Spoine oder Verräter enttarnen muss... zudem sind die Questtexte bzw. die Story, die da hinter steht einfach soooo viel besser! 

Naja wie dem auch sei ich spiele weder WoW und auch kein Rift mehr (gestern entgültig gekündigt). Ich kann FreakGS nur zustimmen! So ganz weiß ich auch nicht woran es liegt aber ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr. Schätze, dass es einfach an einer allgemeinen Sättigung was mmos angeht zu tun hat und Rift da einfach zu wenig Neues bietet


----------



## Wellnice (19. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Alter lass ich nicht gelten! Es ist momentan auf dem Markt und muss sich mit dem momentanen Spielen messen! Zudem haben Sie sich doch schon eine menge von anderen MMOs abgeguckt das hätte man auch bei den Quests machen können!
> 
> Und doch Wow bietet einfach mehr was die Quests angeht! Ich erinner mich an die lustige Mission wo ich die Bärenbabys vom Baum auf das Trapolin werfen musste. Oder wo ich mich als Lanzenreiter auf einem Flugmount messen musste. Die ganzen Agenutmquests, Quests in denen man spionieren muss bzw. Spoine oder Verräter enttarnen muss... zudem sind die Questtexte bzw. die Story, die da hinter steht einfach soooo viel besser!
> 
> Naja wie dem auch sei ich spiele weder WoW und auch kein Rift mehr (gestern entgültig gekündigt). Ich kann FreakGS nur zustimmen! So ganz weiß ich auch nicht woran es liegt aber ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr. Schätze, dass es einfach an einer allgemeinen Sättigung was mmos angeht zu tun hat und Rift da einfach zu wenig Neues bietet



Ich denke ich weiss warum du kein Bock mehr hast...hab vor kurzem auch mal ne kleine Rift Pause eingelegt und hab mich selbst gewundert weil mir das Spiel eigentlich Spaß macht. Das Ding ist ganz einfach folgendes...das Thema Fantasy MMO ist ausgelutscht! Deshalb hat man schnell kein Bock mehr.

Zunächst erscheint ein neues MMO, es reizt einen, denn es ist schön und neu usw...Dennoch gibt es einem nicht das, was einem das erste MMO (egal was) gegeben hat. Das tolle Gefühl durch eine riesen Welt zu laufen, alles sehn und erkunden zu wollen und das, und das ist ganz ganz wichtig..ohne bereits die Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben schnell max. Level sein zu müssen, Gear farmen zu müssen usw.... Sobald man einmal sich an die Spielweise eines MMO's gewöhnt hat, geht diese Faszination verloren und jedes weitere MMO ist halt im Grunde genau gleich..man weiss bereits aus Erfahrung, dass es nur um max. Level und Gear geht, also levelt man schon mit einer völlig anderen Einstellung...hier wird kaum noch Zeit damit "verschwendet" groß in der Welt rumzulaufen...sich jeden NPC und Questtext anzuschauen und und und. In den meisten Fällen läuft das so ab, Quest annehmen, auf die Karte gucken wo muss ich hin, dort angekommen gucken was man tun muss,aha okay töte x mal Gegner xyz..und wieder zurück nächste Quest. Das ist in keinster Weise ein Vergleich zur Spielweise die man in seinem ersten MMO an den Tag gelegt hat.

Wenn ich überleg, zu Classic Zeiten in WoW da sind wir als komplette Gilde mit 200 Mann durchs Brachland gelaufen oder haben uns zum Spaß alle auf nen Hügel gestellt oder einfach irgendwelche Faxen gemacht...heutzutage bekommt man meist nichtmal eine Antwort wenn man um Hilfe für eine Quest fragt, denn dann müsste ja jemand extra zu einem herfliegen. Oder wenn man fragt "hey hat wer Bock nach xyz zu gehn?" dann kommen antworten wie "bringt das was?" "gibt das ein Achievement?" Es ist einfach nicht mehr das Gleiche wie früher.

Ich denke, dass das der Grund ist warum ich selber z.B. erst nach so kurzer Zeit nicht mehr so viel Spaß an Rift habe. Man wendet einfach das gleiche Schema welches man bei WoW verwendet hat, direkt beim nächsten MMO an. Schnell max. Level erreichen und dann Gear sammeln. Dabei merkt man dann schnell, dass man nix anderes macht als in WoW und es wird einem langweilig und man verliert die Lust.

Und zur anderen Thematik, ich denke schon, dass Blizz so langsam die Ideen für WoW ausgehn..hätten sie noch 938475938475 Ideen würden sie wohl kaum ein komplett neues MMO entwickeln. Jedes Produkt hat ein Verfallsdatum und kann irgendwann mit aktuellen Sachen nicht mehr konkurieren und daher muss was Neues her.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass Blizz mit Titan einen super Job machen wird, ebenso bin ich mir aber sicher, dass es für jene die vorher schon ein MMO jahrelang gespielt haben nicht so faszinierend und packend wird, wie für die Generation die mit Titan das erste MMO anfängt.


----------



## paradox2412 (19. April 2011)

Da hast du wohl absolut Recht. Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben. Aber daran ist man ja selber Schuld. Es gibt kein MUSS, aber viele KANNs. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er ein Game angeht.

Ich jedenfalls (auch wenn ich dir recht gebe) lasse mir den Spielspass nicht nehmen. Nicht von anderen, nicht vom "Gruppen und Level-zwang" und schon gar nicht von mir selbst!

*happy rifting*


----------



## lemete (19. April 2011)

ich spiele aktuell alle Klassen mal etwas an, so im Levelbereich von 10-25. Bis jetzt muss ich Sagen, macht es doch sehr viel Spaß.
Nicht zuletzt, da Sie hier aus vielen MMO's die guten Sachen einfach Kopiert haben (was ich nicht schlimm finde). Daher kennt man vieles bereits, bekommt es aber in 
Kombination mit anderen bekannten Dingen das erste mal zu Gesicht, was es dann wieder Spannend macht.



Ich finde jedoch, dass man das Spiel mit der richtigen Gemütlichkeit angehen sollte. Einige gehen mit dem selben Trott wie bei WoW an die Sache ran (was ihr gutes Recht ist). Nur bei diesem Trott geht es
nur darum so schnell wie irgend möglich  max. Level zu erreichen und dann zu Raiden. Dafür ist mir persönlich Rift aktuell zu schade.

Ich habe sogar die Hoffnung (nicht böse sein), dass bis ich Level 50 erreicht haben, die meisten WoW Spieler wieder weg sind.
Da ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass diese ihre aktuell Spielart von WoW einfach mitbringen und in Rift genau das gleiche machen wollen. 
Dazu gehört dann meist eben auch der Umgang mit den anderen Mitspielern und der Egotrip. Sprich andere ausgrenzen weil sie einen Fehler machen oder nur 99,8% Leistung bringen etc.
Daher finde ich es auch gut, das es kein Armory oder vergleichende Addons gibt (so wie classic WoW), da es so primär um den Spieler geht und nicht um die Items die sein Charakter trägt. 

Daher lasse ich mir viel Zeit beim Spielen und genieße das Spiel. Wenn ich schnell Leveln will, kann ich auch meinen 10ten Twink bei WoW hochziehen 
Rift muss auch nicht so groß werden wie WoW. Ich selbst sehen Größe sogar eher als einen Nachteil an. Siehe EVE Online, eines der besten MMO's auf dem Markt und deutlich kleiner (gesamt Spielerzahl) als WoW.


----------



## Wuhuu (19. April 2011)

Da hast Du Recht Wellnice, aber das ist im Grunde bei allen Dingen im Leben so und Teil des Altwerdens. 

Ich habe mich zum Glück beim Leveln nicht stressen lassen.

Sobald alles nur noch aufs Raiden hinauslaufen sollte wie in WoW, höre ich auf.

Dies ist aber noch lange nicht der Fall.


----------



## Liwanu (19. April 2011)

Rift habe ich ca. einen Monat später nach Release gekauft und angefangen zu spielen. Begonnen habe ich damit, alle vier Grundklassen einmal bis stufe 13 + Seelenvoll anzuspielen. Mittlerweile habe ich einen Schurken auf Stufe 38 und einen Kleriker auf Stufe 18 (Twink).

Gar keine Frage, die Gebiete sind wirklich schön gemacht und haben auch viele hübsche Plätze, um einfach mal nur zu genießen. Die Instanzen haben mir vom Design gut gefallen und besonders auch einige Dungeons, die ich einfach mal mit meinem Schurken im schleichen erkundet habe. Das Setting der Gebiete war stimmig und bot auch relativ viel Abwechslung, so das es fürs Auge nicht langweilig wurde. 

Zu den Instanzen, sei gesagt, dass mir viele Mechaniken bekannt vor kamen. Hier hätte ich mir einfach was neues gewünscht. Genervt hat mich auch das ständige bomben von Trash Gruppen und das fehlende CC. Wurde es genutzt, kam der Mob auch gleich schon wieder raus, um gebombt zu werden. (Mittlerweile aufgrund von Equip in WoW Cata auch wieder der Fall - ich mache es auch nicht mehr anders mit meinem Pala Tank). In Rift hätte ich es mir knackiger gewünscht.

Quests kennt man natürlich auch schon aus anderen MMOs und haben mir da nicht sonderlich viel Abwechslung geboten, besonders als ich anfing den Kleriker zu spielen. Ja, WoW hat mittlerweile 6 Jahre auf dem Bukel, aber wenn ich ein Spiel schon auf den Markt bringe, dann sollte es auch mit anderen MMOs mithalten können. Durch das umstellen der Level Gebiete in WoW, habe ich nun die Möglichkeit auch auf andere Gebiete zu wechseln, um dort Quests abzuschließen. Ich spiele auf dem RP Server Akala. Es ist ein PVE Server und Open PVP gibt es hier nicht, oder eher sehr selten, wenn ein Spieler mal PVP-Markiert ist. Aber über eine Open PVP Zone, gerade auf dem PVE Server hätte ich mir zur Abwechslung schon gewünscht. Gerade weil es eine Quest gibt bei der man feindliche Spieler umhauen soll. (Die Quest habe ich übrigens immer noch).

Rifts und Invasionen haben mir anfangs wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht, weil sie auch noch ordentliche Belohnungen gaben (18 Platz Behälter, Spektralpferd, Lila Splitter, massig Quellsteine, Blaue Gegenstände, Blaue Essenzen etc.) Da war die Motivation weitere Rifts zu machen besonders groß. Dann fing es an, das die ersten hochstufigen Spieler die ganz kleinen Rifts besuchten und die Belohnungen einfach nur noch lächerlich waren - so machen Rifts auch keinen Spaß. Also habe ich das Riften gelassen und habe wieder nebenbei PvP gespielt.

Das PvP in Rift kann wirklich nervig sein oder wirklich viel Spaß machen. Das hängt wirklich ganz von den Spielern ab! Besonders lustig sind Gruppen aus 10 Schurken und 5 Kriegern, wobei die Gegnerische Fraktion bunt zusammen gewürfelt ist. Viele wissen einfach nicht was zu tun ist oder ignorieren regelrecht Anregungen und Vorgehensweise der Gruppe. Kleriker scheinen aber jetzt ganz groß im kommen zu sein, von denen habe ich ganz selten welche in meiner Gruppe und wenn, machen sie schaden, wie so viele Schurken auch. Als Barde dann herumzuhüpfen ohne Support ist auch nicht sonderlich attraktiv. Was mir noch negativ auffiel im PvP ist, dass es Seelenverteilungen gibt, die einfach extrem schwer zu knacken sind - bis unmöglich.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als wir mit 15 Spielern auf zwei Kleriker drauf gegangen sind und die es einfach nicht eingesehen haben zu sterben.

Hier sind wir auch beim Punkt, die Seelen. Es gibt Seelen die sind anderen überlegen und auch viel Effektiver. Wählt man andere Seelen, erhält man teilweise eine neue Spielweise, ist aber entweder langsamer unterwegs oder es fehlen bestimmte Support Skills, damit man beim Questen überlebt. Dementsprechend findet man auch schon bestimmte Kombinationen von Seelen, die sich "lohnen" zu spielen und andere eben nicht. Aber letztendlich sollte man sich für Seelen entscheiden, die einem Spaß machen. Aber der Trend geht schon in die Richtung, die beste Skillung zu finden und das passende Makro dafür zu besitzen, um an die maximale DPS zu kommen. Es macht aber dennoch Spaß zu experimentieren und auch die Rollen immer wechseln zu können. Ich liebe es mit meinem Schurken in den Rifts oder auch mal Instanzen, tanken zu können. Den Supporter als Barde im PvP zu spielen, oder auch gerne mal als Assassine schaden zu  machen. Questen gehe ich dann doch lieber mit meinem Pet zusammen, ziehe ein paar Mobs zusammen und hau diese mit Aoe schnell weg.  

Rift hat aus vielen MMOs Ideen übernommen die gut sind, aber leider nicht komplett durchdacht wurden. Planarit gibt es in Massen, aber die erforderlichen Splitter ob in Blau oder Lila, bekommt man seltener. Außergewöhnliche Quellsteine habe ich ebenfalls zu viele. Pets, Ringe, Fun-Items etc. habe ich mir schon bereits gekauft. Hier würde ich mir ein Tausch System wünschen oder mehr Daily Quests für die Blauen und Lila Steine. (Ja, es gibt Quests dafür! Aber nur für den ersten Abschluss der Quest, bekommt an diese Steine)

Ja, ich spiele Rift immer noch, weil es mir die nötige Abwechslung bietet. Aber so langsam kann ich auch bei mir verzeichnen, dass mir die lust an den Rifts oder auch dem PvP vergeht - deshalb auch der Twink.

Spielt es also selbst einmal und bildet euch selbst eure Meinung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2011)

Vorneweg kann man sagen das sich das Spiel sehr mit WoW ähnelt, es sind sehr viele sehr ähnliche Aspekte - was aber nicht unbedingt schadet, siehe Pro und Cons.
Ich verstehe aber ehrlichgesagt nicht wie man sich über mangelndem open PvP auf einem PvE Server beschweren kann, auch in vermeindlichen Gebieten. Das ist nurmal irgendwie unsinnig.

Rift hab ich nun seit letzten Freitag, spiele momentan eher moderat weil ich so rundum viel zu tun habe, bin jetzt aber mit meinem Krieger lv 29 und kann schon mein erstes Fazit ziehen:
- viel zu wenig Schlaganimationen+passende Sounds, das ganze wirkt einfach nicht richtig flüssig
- teilweise sind Mobs eher lieblos designed
+ davon abgesehen ist die Welt sehr hübsch und schön anzusehen
+ ich bin positiv von dem Seelen/Skillungssystem überrascht, es ist komplexer und spielerischer als ich erwartet habe und macht spaß rumzutesten/ - allerdings ist es definitiv noch nicht komplett zufriedenstellend balanciert
+ Instanzen funktionieren gut und spielen sich dank der Klassenvielfalt sehr erfrischend; wenn auch Tank&Spank+Trashbomben; geben beim Leveln viel Erfahrung und immer irgendwas sinnvolles wenn man mit Cleart, auch wenn nix für einen droppt
- Questbelohnungen sind meistens so gut das sie erst durch Dungeonbeute oder den nächsten Questbelohnungen abgelöst wird, grüne Drops sind vollkommen wertlos
+ PvP ist bisher ganz witzig, viel kann ich dazu auf lv 29 noch nicht sagen denn die beiden Battlegrounds machen spaß und ich hab damit auch gelevelt und mir eine höherwertige Waffe erspielt und auch open PvP habe ich bisher mehr als genug, nervig ist das ich als Krieger lv 29 ohne die PvP Seele in meiner Skillung absolut keine PvP-tauglichen Skills habe - kein Slow/Stun usw usf.

Alles andere ist mit Level 29 einfach noch zu schwierig zu bewerten, Rifts machen aber Spaß wenn Leute dafür da sind und motivieren, Handwerk ist solala - ich konnte durchaus schon ein, zwei Waffen (Waffenschmied) gebrauchen aber sonderlich interessant wars bisher nicht.
Mein Fazit: macht spaß, werde sicher bis Level 50 spielen und mal schauen wie sich dann PvP und PvE so spielt - das Klassensystem lässt mich dahingehend gespannt sein.


----------



## Lancegrim (19. April 2011)

Also ich muss sagen ich hab gestern wieder schön gesehen wieso ich Rift so mag, wegen der "Ruhe".

Es gibt kein gehetze nach T11 teilen, kein Gelaber von Itemlevel, kein scheiss Recount, kein DbM wo man hier und da drauf achten muss, kein Healbot kein garnix. Einfach nur du und dein Char. Kein Gesockel, kein umgeschmiede von 8 Millionen Stats damit man ein gewisses Cap erreicht um ja in nem Raid mitgenommen zu werden ect ect. 

Dieses Old Shool Feeling hatte ich zuletzt in Dark Age of Camelot und das Spiel habe ich geliebt. Und wer das alte Startgebiet der Bretonen kennt, wird sich vielleicht in dem Sumpfgebiet im Silberwald ein bischen wieder wie zu Hause fühlen. Ich tats jedenfalls


----------



## Lari (19. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich hab gestern wieder schön gesehen wieso ich Rift so mag, wegen der "Ruhe".
> 
> Es gibt kein gehetze nach T11 teilen, kein Gelaber von Itemlevel, kein scheiss Recount, kein DbM wo man hier und da drauf achten muss, kein Healbot kein garnix. Einfach nur du und dein Char. Kein Gesockel, kein umgeschmiede von 8 Millionen Stats damit man ein gewisses Cap erreicht um ja in nem Raid mitgenommen zu werden ect ect.
> 
> Dieses Old Shool Feeling hatte ich zuletzt in Dark Age of Camelot und das Spiel habe ich geliebt. Und wer das alte Startgebiet der Bretonen kennt, wird sich vielleicht in dem Sumpfgebiet im Silberwald ein bischen wieder wie zu Hause fühlen. Ich tats jedenfalls



Itemlevel? Stimmt, dafür gibts Härte, Fokus und Treffer. Man braucht ja auch keinen Itemlevel, wenn das Spiel selbst schon die Anforderung in Form von schönen Werten vorgibt. Kannst ja mal versuchen als Tank ohne Härte eine Gruppe für eine Expert zu finden.

Recount? Da nutze ich das Offline Tool Advanced Combat Tracker. Macht das gleiche, wird auch von vielen genutzt.

Healbot? Im Sinne von Heilen autmatisieren? Nein, das gibts nicht. Allerdings gibts die Makros für diverse DD Builds und neuerdings auch Tanks. Da kann man, mit einem schicken Makro, mit zwei Tasten den kompletten Endcontent von T1 - T3 tanken.


Glaub mir, so schön und heile ist die Welt von Rift nicht, wie du es denkst. Sobald es einfacher wird im Endgame wird das voll zu Buche schlagen.
Und nur weil du es nicht siehst heißt es nicht, dass es nicht da ist.


----------



## Liwanu (19. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber ehrlichgesagt nicht wie man sich über mangelndem open PvP auf einem PvE Server beschweren kann, auch in vermeindlichen Gebieten. Das ist nurmal irgendwie unsinnig.



Das war kein beschweren  Es war ein Wunsch meinerseits, da ich die Abwechslung nun mal liebe.

Egal ob PVE Server, es gibt jede Menge Spieler die mal lust haben sich im Open PVP die köpfe einzuschlagen aber dennoch auf einem PVE weiterhin spielen wollen. Weil Sie immer noch "sicher" spielen können, wenn Sie es wollen. Ich selbst gehöre eben auch dazu! Selbst heute äußern immer noch viele WoW Spieler den Wunsch nach Open PVP. Der ist immer noch möglich, lockt aber keine Spieler an, weil es dafür keine Belohnungen gibt, ausser ein bisschen Ehre.

Zum Thema, Addons, Anforderungen etc. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass dies hier auch noch kommen wird und teilweise auch schon vorhanden ist! Wie Lari es geschrieben hat, DPS wird mittlerweile extern gemessen und Anforderungen überhaupt irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden, gibt es auch schon. Wer sein Charakter perfektionieren möchte und das maximale rausholen will, nutzt dafür eben Makros. Ja, es ist auch ein großer DPS-Unterschied ob ich jeden Skill einzeln drücke oder in einem Makro. Auch kannst du davon ausgehen, dass so viele Spieler mittlerweile von Addons aus WoW oder auch anderen Spielen verwöhnt sind, dass Sie dies hier in Rift auch bekommen werden, wenn der Aufschrei groß genug ist. Habe es selbst schon erlebt, dass Heiler in einer Instanz es aufgegeben haben, weil Sie das Addon "Grid" nicht haben und ohne schlechter heilen, oder es nicht wollen? (Sry fürs Offtopic)


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2011)

Das sind vorallem "Community-Probleme" und die sind spieleübergreifend, das ist nix was Rift oder WoW betrifft etwas was jedes Spiel betrifft was mit Leistung zusammensteht.
Allerdings bin ich mit Level 29 schon angenervt meine Leistung nicht überprüfen und vergleichen zu können, daher werd ich mir das Offline Tool jetzt wohl mal direkt besorgen :>


----------



## Lancegrim (19. April 2011)

Ich habe auch nie behauptet das es nicht so kommen wird. Ich gehe aber in meiner Meinung nicht von "was wird in 2 Jahren sein" aus sondern von hier und jetzt. Und da isses halt noch ziemlich Old Shool und das find ich gut so.

Btw ist es sehr geil Worte interpretiert zu kriegen die man nie gesagt hat.


----------



## Klos1 (19. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber ehrlichgesagt nicht wie man sich über mangelndem open PvP auf einem PvE Server beschweren kann, auch in vermeindlichen Gebieten. Das ist nurmal irgendwie unsinnig.



Ich spiele auf einem PvP-Server und beschwere mich über mangelndes Open-PvP. Ein PvP-Server allein macht doch kein Open-PvP. Unter Open-PvP verstehe ich etwas wie in Daoc, alles andere ist doch Käse.
Da muss es konkrete Ziele geben, wie Burgen, Außenposten und so weiter und so fort. Allein mit einem PvP-Server ist doch da nichts getan. Vielleicht in den Augen von jemanden, der mit Wow eingestiegen ist und nie
etwas anderes zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Aber dem sei gesagt, dass das nicht annährend das wiederspiegelt, was Open-PvP eigentlich sein sollte. Allein mit der Tatsache, dass ich nen Server habe, wo jeder jederzeit angreifbar ist, hab ich noch
lange nicht die Bedingungen für gutes Open-PvP geschaffen. Das ist so, wie wenn ich nen Server den Zusatz "RP" verpasse und dann behaupte, dass mein Spiel ganz tolles RP ermöglicht.



Liwanu schrieb:


> Egal ob PVE Server, es gibt jede Menge Spieler die mal lust haben sich im Open PVP die köpfe einzuschlagen aber dennoch auf einem PVE weiterhin spielen wollen. Weil Sie immer noch "sicher" spielen können, wenn Sie es wollen. Ich selbst gehöre eben auch dazu! Selbst heute äußern immer noch viele WoW Spieler den Wunsch nach Open PVP. Der ist immer noch möglich, lockt aber keine Spieler an, weil es dafür keine Belohnungen gibt, ausser ein bisschen Ehre.



Wow macht hier doch von vornherein schon alles falsch. Für die ist Arena "the one and only", was PvP angeht. Jetzt haben sie ihr tolles "gewertetes BG", wenigstens ein kleines Zugeständnis an alle, die Arena einfach für die Tonne finden. Aber toll ist es deswegen noch lange nicht. Wenn ich E-Sport betreiben will, dann zock ich BFBC2, dass ist wenigstens balanced. Ich sag ja nichts, wenn man auch ne Arena anbietet. Und ohne jede Frage ist das Können einzelner dort auch ausschlaggebender, als auf dem Schlachtfeld. Eine Art von PvP aber zu bevorzugen, dass geht einfach nicht. Außerdem finde ich es auch schade, dass alle nur immer irgendwelche Items verteilen. Wieso nicht mal wieder neue PvP-Fähigkeiten, die man durch Ränge nach und nach freischaltet? Ist viel witziger. Klar ist es dann unfair für Anfänger, aber große Schlachten sind eh nicht zu balancen. 

In Rift würde sich das doch wunderbar einbieten. Ne PvP-Seele, die man sich nach und nach freischalten muss. Mit jedem Rang gibt es neue Zweige. Die ist dann auch nur im PvP verwendbar und greift somit nicht im PvE ein. Aber ne, sie machen ne PvP-Seele, die man mal eben für 2500 Rufpunkte kaufen kann. Die PvP-Seele hätte ich als vierte Seele angeboten. Vielleicht auch unterschiedliche Templates verfügbar gemacht. Das wäre weitaus mehr Motivation gewesen, als für irgendwelche Punkte Items zu kaufen. Das hätte man ja zusätzlich noch anbieten können.

Außerdem hätte man die PvP-Seele auch mit witzigen Gadgets versehen können. Man denke an die Tarnkappe in Daoc, wo man sich und seine Gruppe unsichtbar machen hat können.
Aber nur, solang man sich nicht bewegte. Was für ein Spass, wenn auf einmal 5 Leute hinter einem sichtbar werden. Sowas ist witzig.

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum keiner hier mehr richtig gute Ideen entwickelt. Bzw. Rift hätte was PvP angeht, sie nichtmal entwickeln müssen. Viele waren schon da. Sonst haben sie sich ja auch überall bedient.
Und ausgerechnet beim PvP orientieren sie sich an diesem Wow-BG-Dreck. Von Wow kann man viel gutes abschauen. Aber doch bitte nicht dieses grottige PvP.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Ich hoffe, sie bauen das nochmal um. Denn die Klassen spielen sich im PvP wirklich alle sehr gut und ich kenne kaum ein Spiel, wo man als sinnvoll zusammengestellte Gruppe besser als Team agieren kann, als in Rift. Hier wird Potenzial verblasen, dass mir echt die Tränen kommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2011)

Es ging mit meiner Aussage aber lediglich darum das jemand der auf einem PvE Server spielt nicht erwarten kann das die allgemeine Bereitschaft für offene Kämpfe gegeben ist, egal ob PvP Gebiet oder nicht.
Außerdem ist das absolute definitionssache, Open-PvP betrifft in jeglicher hinsicht jede PvP Aktion die in einem nicht instanziertem Gebiet abgehalten wird - das du Castle Sieges und sonst was forderst ist ja schön und gut aber hat mit Open-PvP als solches erstmal nicht viel zu tun - das tuts erst wenn die entsprechenden Burgen/whatever nicht instanziert sind.


----------



## Kafka (19. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf einem PvP-Server und beschwere mich über mangelndes Open-PvP. Ein PvP-Server allein macht doch kein Open-PvP. Unter Open-PvP verstehe ich etwas wie in Daoc, alles andere ist doch Käse.
> Da muss es konkrete Ziele geben, wie Burgen, Außenposten und so weiter und so fort. Allein mit einem PvP-Server ist doch da nichts getan. Vielleicht in den Augen von jemanden, der mit Wow eingestiegen ist und nie
> etwas anderes zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Aber dem sei gesagt, dass das nicht annährend das wiederspiegelt, was Open-PvP eigentlich sein sollte. Allein mit der Tatsache, dass ich nen Server habe, wo jeder jederzeit angreifbar ist, hab ich noch
> lange nicht die Bedingungen für gutes Open-PvP geschaffen. Das ist so, wie wenn ich nen Server den Zusatz "RP" verpasse und dann behaupte, dass mein Spiel ganz tolles RP ermöglicht.



Naja also ich finde es schon recht nett, wenn in nem höheren gebiet ne Invasion los geht, und man sich mit den Invasionstruppen und der gegnerischen Fraktion kloppen kann bzw muss. 

Ich glaube TRION hält sich beim Open World PvP noch zurück, weil man gesehen hat, das es in WAR auch nicht soo der Bringer war. Aber TRION ist ja immer gut dabei, ergo wird schon irgendwann was Nettes kommen, wenn die Nachfrage gross genug ist


----------



## Klos1 (19. April 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja also ich finde es schon recht nett, wenn in nem höheren gebiet ne Invasion los geht, und man sich mit den Invasionstruppen und der gegnerischen Fraktion kloppen kann bzw muss.
> 
> Ich glaube TRION hält sich beim Open World PvP noch zurück, weil man gesehen hat, das es in WAR auch nicht soo der Bringer war. Aber TRION ist ja immer gut dabei, ergo wird schon irgendwann was Nettes kommen, wenn die Nachfrage gross genug ist



War war in Sachen PvE auch absoluter Müll. Ja, ich weiß...es ist ein PvP-Spiel. Wenn du aber große Spielerzahlen willst, dann musst du auch PvE bieten und zwar guten. Außerdem wurde in Warhammer so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen konnte. Ihre Zielgruppe wären eigentlich Daoc'ler gewesen. Frag mal nach, wieviele Daoc'ler sich im Endeffekt mit dem Spiel anfreunden haben können. Es waren nicht sehr viele. Jeden, den ich kenne, war enttäuscht vom Spiel.
PvE ein billiger Abklatsch von Wow. PvP mit Szenarien, die auch nur ein Wow-Abklatsch waren. Open-PvP-Gebiete im Vergleich zu Daoc viel zu klein. Die Klassenauswahl, bzw. das, was man daraus machen konnte, war mir persönlich zu eingeschränkt.
Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Dann dieses völlig imba AOE-Gebombe, dass Nahkämpfer schon fast nutzlos gemacht hat. Die hätten besser ein Daoc 2 programmiert. Dann hätten sie jetzt wenigstens noch die Daoc-Community. So gimpen sie jetzt mit ihrem letzten deutschen Server rum. "Wer braucht schon Berufe? Wir sind Warhammer und nicht Crafthammer!" Ja ne...is klar! Dummerweise waren viele Daoc'ler ein sehr gutes Craftsystem gewöhnt. Das hätte man verbessern können, wie so vieles mehr. Warhammer war komplett an der Zielgruppe vorbei. Warhammer war für mich und für viele andere Ex-Daoc'ler ein Failhammer. Und PvE-orientierte Wow-Spieler konnte es eh nicht aus der Reserve locken.

Aber Rift hat gutes PvE. Rift hat interessante Klassen, die sich alle gut zusammenfügen. Ein interessantes Seelensystem. Gute Grafik. Brauchbares Crafting. Dynamische Events, mit denen man in Zukunft noch viel machen kann.
Wieso also machen sie nicht noch brauchbares PvP? Ich zumindest kann es nicht verstehen. Etwas, wie von mir oben beschrieben, wäre für viele Daoc'ler ne Offenbarung gewesen. Und PvE'ler, die von Wow rüberkommen, hätten sich nicht gestört fühlen müssen. Über die Seelen hätte man das passende Werkzeug schon in der Hand gehabt, um es zu trennen.

Ist alles nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Für mich wurde hier einfach dermaßen viel Potenzial verschenkt, dass es wehtut. PvP'ler kann man mit diesem Szenarien-Einerlei einfach nicht auf Dauer halten.


----------



## Casp (19. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Und im Garten ist es sogar sehr effektiv mit dem Fang in der Mitte zu stehen und sich gegen seine Gegner zu behaupten, den Fang mal abzulegen, jemand anderen aufnehmen zu lassen, den Gegner zu flankieren über die Seiten ect ect.



= Zergen.
Die Flagge ablegen kann man übrigens nicht, nur sterben.

Klos spricht mir aus der Seele!


----------



## Mikehoof (20. April 2011)

Meine Bilanz:

Ich hatte ein paar nette Wochen, plötzlich war die Luft raus und mein Account ist gekündigt.

Mal schauen ob irgendwann noch neue PvP Inhalte kommen aber da bin ich sehr skeptisch obwohl ich Wächter gespielt habe :-)

Insgesamt ist Rift schon ein tolles (glattes) Spiel aber durch einen Zufall bin ich wieder mal kurz beim "toten" Warhammer Online gelandet und habe gemerkt, dass mir Rift einfach zu WoW mäßig daher kommt.

Ich brauche wohl doch eher die schlechte Performance und das sinnlose gemoshe von WAR.

Meine Motivation verlor ich durch die Tatsache, dass im Endgame einfach nicht viel übrig bleibt für PvPler. Das war vorher bekannt aber ich dachte halt die Kriegsfronten würden mir mehr Spaß machen. Die Kriegsfronten haben mich aber komischerweise überhaupt nicht begeistert.


----------



## Churchak (20. April 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Zunächst erscheint ein neues MMO, es reizt einen, denn es ist schön und neu usw...Dennoch gibt es einem nicht das, was einem das erste MMO (egal was) gegeben hat. Das tolle Gefühl durch eine riesen Welt zu laufen, alles sehn und erkunden zu wollen und das, und das ist ganz ganz wichtig..ohne bereits die Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben schnell max. Level sein zu müssen, Gear farmen zu müssen usw.... Sobald man einmal sich an die Spielweise eines MMO's gewöhnt hat, geht diese Faszination verloren und jedes weitere MMO ist halt im Grunde genau gleich..man weiss bereits aus Erfahrung, dass es nur um max. Level und Gear geht, also levelt man schon mit einer völlig anderen Einstellung...hier wird kaum noch Zeit damit "verschwendet" groß in der Welt rumzulaufen...sich jeden NPC und Questtext anzuschauen und und und.



naja hier scheinst du aber ganz schön von dir auf andere zu schliesse.
Ich kenn genug Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die die 1. Zeit in nem neuen MMO durchaus mit Welterkunden,schaun was geht und "neues erfahrungen machen" verbringen und denen es extrem schnurzist wann sie max Level haben,weil bei denen halt einfach der Weg das Ziel ist.
Das natürlich man mit dem 1. MMO ganz andere Sachen verbindet als mit dem2.,3. usw ist schon klar ist halt wie überall im Leben.


----------



## lemete (20. April 2011)

Da muss ich [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Churchak recht geben. So schnell wie möglich max. Level zu haben sollte nicht das Ziel sein, so gehen einem viel zu viel schöne Momente verloren.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber jeder soll so spielen wie es ihm am meisten Spaß macht. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich für meinen Teil lasse mir sehr viel Zeit, will ja was vom Spiel haben. Den für jeden der MMO's verstanden hat [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif](meine Meinung) [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif], ist eben der Weg das Ziel und nicht max. Level.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Hellyes (20. April 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> hier wird kaum noch Zeit damit "verschwendet" groß in der Welt rumzulaufen...sich jeden NPC und Questtext anzuschauen und und und.



Hm.. ich finde hier darf man dem User keinen großen Vorwurf machen, diese Art von Quests ist einfach Schnee von gestern. Es ist höchste Zeit, dass sich die Entwickler an etwas neues trauen, vor allem, wenn es um die Inszenierung geht. Ein belangloser Kasten mit Textinhalt der Marke "Töte X mal Y" haut mich nicht mehr vom Hocker. Meine ganze Hoffnung liegt in SW ToR und GW2.

Zu Rift: Ich mag Rift wirklich, das Ambiente ist sehr stimmig, die Klassen/Seelen machen Spaß. Bisher habe ich viel mit den Klassen und Seelenkombis rumexperimentiert und mir dementsprechend viel Zeit gelassen auf dem Weg zu Level 50. Aber nun wird es höchste Zeit für den Endcontent, denn ich kann diese 08/15-Quests einfach nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2011)

Hellyes schrieb:


> Hm.. ich finde hier darf man dem User keinen großen Vorwurf machen, diese Art von Quests ist einfach Schnee von gestern. Es ist höchste Zeit, dass sich die Entwickler an etwas neues trauen, vor allem, wenn es um die Inszenierung geht. Ein belangloser Kasten mit Textinhalt der Marke "Töte X mal Y" haut mich nicht mehr vom Hocker. Meine ganze Hoffnung liegt in SW ToR und GW2.
> 
> Zu Rift: Ich mag Rift wirklich, das Ambiente ist sehr stimmig, die Klassen/Seelen machen Spaß. Bisher habe ich viel mit den Klassen und Seelenkombis rumexperimentiert und mir dementsprechend viel Zeit gelassen auf dem Weg zu Level 50. Aber nun wird es höchste Zeit für den Endcontent, denn ich kann diese 08/15-Quests einfach nicht mehr sehen.



Auf SWToR würd ich da jetzt aber nicht so sehr hoffen. Alles, was bisher bekannt ist, deutet auf 08/15 - Quests der gewohnten Sorte hin. GW versucht es wohl mit Events. Da hört es sich schon spannender an.
Gut, bei SWToR hast du halt alles vertont und hier und da Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten. Dennoch wurde von den Quests bisher nicht sonderlich positiv berichtet. Wobei man nur nen kleinen Teil einsehen konnte.
Naja - mal abwarten. Mich stören die 08/15 - Quests in Rift nicht. Auf Dauer aber wohl das 08/15 - PvP. Hier muss nachgessert werden, sonst bin ich bei nächster Gelegenheit weg.


----------



## Kafka (20. April 2011)

@ Klos guck mal hier Mein Link RvR bzw besseres PvP wird schon sehr stark im Offi Forum behandelt. Und da Trion extrem Kundenorientiert ist wird sich mit sicherhalt bald was tun


----------



## Shenoz (20. April 2011)

also was pvp angeht bin ich auch für eine veränderung. auf dauer is mir das zu eintönig. besonders fehlt mir etwas arena-artiges wie in wow. aber was red ich vom großen onkel^^ allgemein ist rift supi und bedient voll meine bedürfnisse


----------



## Bloodletting (20. April 2011)

Ich muss leider sagen, dass Rift für mich stark den Reiz verloren hat.
An sich ist das Spiel solide und macht eine gewisse Zeit lang Spaß, aber bereits jetzt sind Risse für mich ausgelutscht und Instanzen sind einfach zu eintönig.
Zumal mit der Zeit die negativen Punkte immer stärker zum Vorschein kamen.
Allen voran das Rassen- und Quest-Design sowie die Animationen.

Ich werde weiterhin mitverfolgen, wie lange sich Rift halten kann.
Ich schätze, dass viele in 1-2 Monaten die Lust verlieren, da die Risse (die ja das Vorzeigebild darstellen) nicht lange begeistern können.


----------



## Kafka (20. April 2011)

Shenoz schrieb:


> also was pvp angeht bin ich auch für eine veränderung. auf dauer is mir das zu eintönig. besonders fehlt mir etwas arena-artiges wie in wow. aber was red ich vom großen onkel^^ allgemein ist rift supi und bedient voll meine bedürfnisse



Arena wird es mit sicherheit nicht geben. Trion hat schliesslich aus den Fehlern anderer Games gelernt. Gäbe es in RIFT Arena könnte man die Foren nimma betreten, da alles zu geheult wird. Denn bei den Skillmöglichkeiten, die es in Rift gibt wäre es unmöglich da ne Balance rein zu bekommen


----------



## Rhilla (20. April 2011)

sorry aber wenn ich schon lese ,sich zeit mit einem spiel lassen....was macht ihr dann? quest annehmen und wenn fertig - abbrechen- und wieder das gleiche annehmen?,rumstehen und lesen was leute so schreiben?es geht doch drum :questen, inis gehen, sich ausrüssten,wie kann man sich da zeit lassen?oder am tag 5 min spielen?jeder möchte (also fast jeder) soschnell wie möglich auf max.lvl zu kommen,dann die besten sachen bekommen, oder hab ich das prinzip was solche spiele angehen falsch verstanden.... hmmm?


----------



## Kafka (20. April 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> sorry aber wenn ich schon lese ,sich zeit mit einem spiel lassen....was macht ihr dann? quest annehmen und wenn fertig - abbrechen- und wieder das gleiche annehmen?,rumstehen und lesen was leute so schreiben?es geht doch drum :questen, inis gehen, sich ausrüssten,wie kann man sich da zeit lassen?oder am tag 5 min spielen?jeder möchte (also fast jeder) soschnell wie möglich auf max.lvl zu kommen,dann die besten sachen bekommen, oder hab ich das prinzip was solche spiele angehen falsch verstanden.... hmmm?



Man kann sich in Ruhe die Welt angucken, Rätsel losen, sich um seine Berufe kümmern und und und. Es gibt halt mehr als möglichst schnell aufs Max Level zu stolpern. (In Rift levelt man ja bei Bedarf eh recht fix)


----------



## Hellyes (20. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Auf SWToR würd ich da jetzt aber nicht so sehr hoffen. Alles, was bisher bekannt ist, deutet auf 08/15 - Quests der gewohnten Sorte hin. GW versucht es wohl mit Events. Da hört es sich schon spannender an.
> Gut, bei SWToR hast du halt alles vertont und hier und da Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten. Dennoch wurde von den Quests bisher nicht sonderlich positiv berichtet. Wobei man nur nen kleinen Teil einsehen konnte.
> Naja - mal abwarten.



Dennoch finde ich meine Hoffnung legitim, denn a) ist Bioware Meister seines Fachs in Sachen Geschichten erzählen, und b) soll story telling im Mittelpunkt von SW ToR stehen, was wiederum eine deutlich packendere Inszenierung der Quests verspricht, sprich Vertonung, Entscheidungsfreiheit und deren Konsequenzen, Punkte für helle Seite, dunkle Seite, etc. Für mich persönlich ist SW ToR sowieso Pflicht, allein schon weil es Star Wars ist 
GW2 versucht es mit Events, wie Flo im buffedCast berichtet hat wird es dafür keinen Raid-Content geben. Also wie du schon sagst, mal abwarten.

sorry for off topic





Rhilla schrieb:


> sorry aber wenn ich schon lese ,sich zeit mit einem spiel lassen....was macht ihr dann? quest annehmen und wenn fertig - abbrechen- und wieder das gleiche annehmen?,rumstehen und lesen was leute so schreiben?es geht doch drum :questen, inis gehen, sich ausrüssten,wie kann man sich da zeit lassen?oder am tag 5 min spielen?jeder möchte (also fast jeder) soschnell wie möglich auf max.lvl zu kommen,dann die besten sachen bekommen, oder hab ich das prinzip was solche spiele angehen falsch verstanden.... hmmm?



Über das Prinzip eines MMORPGs lässt sich sicherlich streiten. Für DICH ist das Rushen auf Maxlevel das Maß der Dinge, andere kommen Monate lang nicht über Level 20, weil sie sich lieber im Wirtshaus ihren RP-Vorlieben hingeben. Du solltest also nicht von dir auf andere schließen. Ich persönlich habe in Rift alle vier Klassen ausgiebig angetestet und wäre zusammengerechnet jetzt auf Level 120


----------



## Casp (20. April 2011)

Shenoz schrieb:


> also was pvp angeht bin ich auch für eine veränderung. auf dauer is mir das zu eintönig. besonders fehlt mir etwas arena-artiges wie in wow. aber was red ich vom großen onkel^^ allgemein ist rift supi und bedient voll meine bedürfnisse



Bitte nicht... oRvR statt arena!


----------



## faNsTaaR (20. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> - absolute Charakter-Individualisierung, sprich: Einen Charaktereditor, der tief aus AoC und Aion schöpft und dabei noch einen draufsetzt. Dazu dutzende Möglichkeiten, die Rüstung umzugestalten (Farbe, Form) für erschwingliche (mitlevelnde) Preise und vielleicht sogar einzigartigen, selbst herstellbaren Rüstungen, ein Editor etwa - siehe Crafting.
> 
> - keine 95% Killquests und kein Zwang, diese zu machen. Man könnte z.b. auch über Housing leveln, wenn man etwa für die Gildenburg Holz fällt. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt schneller sein, aber nur überhaupt eine andere Möglichkeit geben.
> 
> ...



Sorry...will gar nicht viel dazu schreiben, ich genieße es lieber zu lesen...aber weißte was?  Hört sich nach ner Mischung aus Runes of Magic und Minecraft an!  Ich musste echt schmunzeln!


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (20. April 2011)

> Über das Prinzip eines MMORPGs lässt sich sicherlich streiten. Für DICH ist das Rushen auf Maxlevel das Maß der Dinge, andere kommen Monate lang nicht über Level 20, weil sie sich lieber im Wirtshaus ihren RP-Vorlieben hingeben. Du solltest also nicht von dir auf andere schließen. Ich persönlich habe in Rift alle vier Klassen ausgiebig angetestet und wäre zusammengerechnet jetzt auf Level 120



Du kannst die ersten paar Level nicht mit den letzten Levels gleichsetzen. ;-)

RP ist sicher eine Spielart für sich, da wird die Spielmechanik komplett geändert genau wie bei Leuten die WoW als Wirtschaftssimulation spielen und einfach nur Gold scheffeln.
ABER generell ist ein MMO schon von den Entwicklern mutwillig so aufgebaut das es den Spieler wortwörtlich geil darauf macht sich die Nächte um die Ohren zu schlagen um zu leveln, leveln, leveln um immer bessere, noch bessere, noch bessere Beute zu ergattern. Die Frage ist nur ob dieses Suchtprinzip bei einem greift, oder man lieber im Wirtschaus RP macht. Die meisten RPler die ich kenne, haben aber meist einen hochleveligen Maincharakter. ^^


----------



## Kankru (20. April 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> *Grafik*
> Nicht um sonst wird Rift auch gerne als world of wunderhübsch bezeichnet und genau das trifft es auch auf den Kopf. Die Grafik ist einfach klasse. Der Vergleich zum Klassenprimus braucht hier nicht gescheut zu werden, hier liegt Rift sicherlich weit vorne.
> Insgesamt bekommt die Grafik und die Modelle von mir eine 8 wobei eine 10 die Höchstnote wäre. Der Klassenprimus WoW bekommt für die Grafik nur eine 6. Wobei die Umgebung eher bei 4 liegt. Hier können aber die verschiedenen Rüstungsmodelle und vor allem auch Tiere und Reittiere mit ihren überzeugenden Animationen Punkte raus reißen.



Mal im allgemeinen nur um dieses Thema: WoW hat so eine Art Comicstil, alles passt zusammen, es gibt auch wunderschöne Landschaften, ich weiss ja gar nicht was du hast.
Klar Rift hat die modernere Technik, was Grafik betrifft, sowas heisst aber nicht immer, dass es auch besser aussieht.
Ich habe Shooter (z.B. Crysis2 - max Details-Full-HD; Bulletstorm - alles max uvm.) und sonst was mit bedeutend besserer Grafik als Rift gespielt (mit bedeutend höheren Einstellungen) und trotzdem gibt es bei mir leichte Ruckeleinlagen, ich bin der Meinung, dass die Engine nicht optimal genutzt wird.

Alles in allem wollte ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass du nicht 2 verschiedene Grafik-Konzepte miteinander vergleichen solltest.
Zum Vergleich mit WoW würde Allods Online passen.
Zum Vergleich mit Rift wohl eher Aion.

Nur mal so als Anregung!

edit:
Fast vergessen, bei mir sieht das ganze so aus:
WoW Grafik Gesamt: 10/10 (Für mich optimal für den Bereich MMO - Es gibt vieles sehr aufwändig gestaltenes etc.)
Rift Grafik Gesamt: 8/10 (Char-Design ist mir zu lieb und/oder gewöhnlich, wo ist das böse und fiese? - jetzt sagt nicht, wenn ein Char ein *>8(* Gesicht hat reicht das...!)


----------



## Kafka (20. April 2011)

Kankru schrieb:


> Mal im allgemeinen nur um dieses Thema: WoW hat so eine Art Comicstil, alles passt zusammen, es gibt auch wunderschöne Landschaften, ich weiss ja gar nicht was du hast.
> Klar Rift hat die modernere Technik, was Grafik betrifft, sowas heisst aber nicht immer, dass es auch besser aussieht.
> Ich habe Shooter (z.B. Crysis2 - max Details-Full-HD; Bulletstorm - alles max uvm.) und sonst was mit bedeutend besserer Grafik als Rift gespielt (mit bedeutend höheren Einstellungen) und trotzdem gibt es bei mir leichte Ruckeleinlagen, ich bin der Meinung, dass die Engine nicht optimal genutzt wird.
> 
> ...



Da muss man aber auch sagen, das Crysis 2 da ein eher schlechtes Beispiel ist^^ Da es auch für Konsolen konzipiert ist haben halt einige Sachen fürn PC gelitten


----------



## Kankru (20. April 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Da muss man aber auch sagen, das Crysis 2 da ein eher schlechtes Beispiel ist^^ Da es auch für Konsolen konzipiert ist haben halt einige Sachen fürn PC gelitten



Mag sein, aber der Unterschied zur Konsolenversion ist gravierend, DX11 sei Dank!


----------



## Kafka (21. April 2011)

Kankru schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber der Unterschied zur Konsolenversion ist gravierend, DX11 sei Dank!



Jop, aber ich finds trotzdem irgendwie schade. Cry 1 hatte damals grafisch quasi Geschichte geschrieben und war lange das Mass aller Dinge. Ich hatte ansich gehofft das mit teil 2 da angeknüpft wird... 

Aber wir müssen generell wohl warten, bis 3D Bildschirme ohne Brille erschwinglich werden, und sich die Spieleindustrie darauf eingestellt hat. Erst dann können wir mit na neuen Generation grafischer Höhepunkte rechnen.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (21. April 2011)

Ich will gar kein 3D ohne Brille. Meine 3D Vision Brille sieht so stylisch aus. ^^ Würde die am liebsten auch draußen tragen. ^^


----------



## lemete (21. April 2011)

Kankru schrieb:


> Mal im allgemeinen nur um dieses Thema: WoW hat so eine Art Comicstil, alles passt zusammen, es gibt auch wunderschöne Landschaften, ich weiss ja gar nicht was du hast.
> Klar Rift hat die modernere Technik, was Grafik betrifft, sowas heisst aber nicht immer, dass es auch besser aussieht.
> Ich habe Shooter (z.B. Crysis2 - max Details-Full-HD; Bulletstorm - alles max uvm.) und sonst was mit bedeutend besserer Grafik als Rift gespielt (mit bedeutend höheren Einstellungen) und trotzdem gibt es bei mir leichte Ruckeleinlagen, ich bin der Meinung, dass die Engine nicht optimal genutzt wird.
> 
> ...





ich finde schon, dass man die Grafiken direkt vergleichen kann. Beides sind aktuelle Spiele. Nur weil sich Blizz für diese Grafik entschieden hat, macht dies die Grafik ja nicht frei von Vergleichen.
Jeder muss sich mit jedem Messen (wenn es um Spiele geht.)


----------



## Klos1 (21. April 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> @ Klos guck mal hier Mein Link RvR bzw besseres PvP wird schon sehr stark im Offi Forum behandelt. Und da Trion extrem Kundenorientiert ist wird sich mit sicherhalt bald was tun



Danke für den Link. Ich hoffe, du hast Recht. Dann wäre Rift für mich wirklich das immo mit Abstand attraktivste Spiel am Markt. Wenn die Umsetzung passt, natürlich.


----------



## Kafka (21. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Ich hoffe, du hast Recht. Dann wäre Rift für mich wirklich das immo mit Abstand attraktivste Spiel am Markt. Wenn die Umsetzung passt, natürlich.



Wie gesagt, Trion geht sehr auf die User ein, deswegen wird mit sicherheit ein PvP Update kommen, wenn die Nachfrage gross genug ist. Naja ausser sowas wie Arena, dazu wird sich Trion warscheinlich nie verleiten lassen^^ (und es ist auch gut so, Arena kills Games )


----------



## Lari (21. April 2011)

PvP und RvR werden in Rift nie erfolgreich eingeführt. Fürs RvR fehlt die dritte Fraktion und im PvP werden sie das Balancing nicht hinbekommen.
Sollen beim PvE bleiben und gut ist. Wenn Guild Wars 2 auf den Markt kommt werden die ernsten PvPler sowieso wechseln.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Fürs RvR fehlt die dritte Fraktion? Das musst du mir mal erklären.

Warhammer hat genauso RvR und auch nur 2 Fraktionen.

Guild Wars hatte genauso RvR und vom Background her, ist das in Rift sogar sehr gut möglich, aber ich gebe dir Recht, sie sollten bei PvE bleiben. Bisher hat es noch kein komerzielles Mmorpg geschaft PvP (including RvR) und PvE nahezu perfekt zu verbinden.


----------



## Lari (21. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Fürs RvR fehlt die dritte Fraktion? Das musst du mir mal erklären.


Das ist ganz einfach. Bei WAR und Aion, um zwei Spiele mit RvR bzw. Fokus auf open PvP zu nennen, gibt es wie du sagst zwei Fraktionen. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es fast immer ein Ungleichgewicht geben wird. Sei es, weil die organisierten PvP-Gilden nur auf einer Seite zu finden sind, oder die andere Seite schlicht und ergreifend schlechter/weniger/whatever ist. So gesehen in Aion, wo ich 1 Jahr nach Release nochmal reinschaute und auf meinem Heimatserver hatte die Götterfestung noch nicht ein einziges mal die Besitzer-Seite gewechselt. Dadurch entstand ein Teufelskreis: besseres PvP Equip für die Besitzer-Seite, weniger Chancen für die Verlierer Seite, und so verloren die Leute die Lust.
Hätte es drei Fraktionen gegeben hätten sich die zwei Schwachen zusammengetan und den stärkeren Feind zu zweit attackiert.

In WAR das gleiche:
Fraktionsungleichgewicht, mit der Folge, dass eine Hauptstadt ständig belagert wurde. Und widerum verloren die Leute die Lust.

Die Beispiele der Gegenwart zeigen einfach, dass eine dritte Fraktion unvermeidlich ist, will man open RvR betreiben.



> Warhammer hat genauso RvR und auch nur 2 Fraktionen.


Siehe oben. Der Flop von WAR spricht ja für sich 



> Guild Wars hatte genauso RvR und vom Background her, ist das in Rift sogar sehr gut möglich, aber ich gebe dir Recht, sie sollten bei PvE bleiben. Bisher hat es noch kein komerzielles Mmorpg geschaft PvP (including RvR) und PvE nahezu perfekt zu verbinden.



Verwechsel RvR nicht mit normalem PvP.
RvR = Massen an Spielern, nicht 16 gegen 16 wie in GW.
GW2 wird richtiges RvR bieten, mit 3 Fraktionen. GW2 ist die PvP Hoffnung.

Und wenn Rift jetzt anfängt sich so sehr ums PvP zu kümmern, dann verschwenden sie einfach Ressourcen. Denn gegen Guild Wars 2 werden sie nicht ankommen.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Ich glaube du hast ne etwas andere Sicht von RvR als die normalerweise so ist. Im RvR geht es nicht darum das sich viele Spieler gegenseitig auf die Mütze hauen sondern darum das ein Reich gegen ein (oder mehrere) anderes kämpft. Das muss nicht mit PvP kämpfen statfinden das geht auch anders.


"RvR steht für "Realm versus Realm" ("Reich gegen Reich") und bezeichnet einen PvP-Stil, in dem weniger der Kampf zwischen Spielern als der Kampf zwischen Fraktionen im Vordergrund steht - das heißt, dass man durchaus gegen andere Spieler kämpft, aber dieser Kampf auch Auswirkungen gegenüber dem Kräftegleichgewicht von verschiedenen Mächten hat. RvR muss keineswegs nur über direkte Kämpfe zwischen Spielern und Gilden stattfinden, sondern kann auch über wirtschaftliche und handwerkliche Faktoren mittels Handwerkssystem oder über PvE-Quests beeinflusst werden. "


Und das es ein Ungleichgewichtig gibt, liegt an den Spielern, das hat keinerlei Bewandniss für die Definition von RvR. In DAoC haben sich auch so gut wie nie (jedenfalls nicht auf den 3 servern die ich bespielt habe in 5 Jahren) auch niemals 2 Fraktionen gegen eine dritte verbündet. Das hat nichts damit zu tun ob es eine dritte gibt oder nicht.


Was GW2 angeht, enthalte ich mich, da das Spiel noch nicht da ist, von daher keinerlei Urteil darüber von mir.


----------



## Kafka (21. April 2011)

Man könnte aber die 3. Fraktion recht einfach kompensieren. Das könnte man auch gut in die Geschichte einbringen z.b. Die Skeptiker haben Maschienen gebaut, mit denen man bestimmte Risse und die Wesen kontrollieren kann (geht ansich bei soziemlich jeder Rissart, ausser bei Todesrissen, da die Wesen anderweiltig kontrolliert werden). Das ist alles noch experimentell und instabiel. Nun prügeln sich Wächter und Skeptiker in nem gewissen gebiet um die Kontrolle jehner Maschienen. Um so mehr Maschienen man kontrolliert, um so mehr verstärkende Truppen bekommt man aus den Rissen. Das geht über nen gewissen Zeitraum so, sagen wa mal 45 min bis zu na Stunde, gewonnen hat, wer am Ende mehr Maschienen unter kontrolle hat (oder so in der Art). nach ablauf dieser Zeit kollabieren die Maschienen und man hat erstmal ne dicke Invasion, die man auch wieder zurück schlagen muss. Die Maschienen allerdings sind erstmal 1-2 Stunden nicht zu gebrauchen, da sie sich neu laden müssen.

So könnte ich mir das jedenfalls vorstellen, und es dürfte ziemlich viel Fun machen. Ist nur sone grobe Idee, also nicht flamen, sondern eigene Vorschläge posten^^


----------



## Kamsi (21. April 2011)

wenn 2 realms sich streiten fängt sich das dritte realm die relikte/das keep ^^

daoc war bis jetzt das einzige mmo das massenschlachten mit über 200 leuten schaffte und wo man seine eigene burg erobern und verteidigten musste.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Grobe Idee:
Ein großes Gebiet, in der Mitte ein großer Tempel bewacht von Gegnern (Kann man ja variieren nach Tag oder so, in diesem Tempel (groß Über und Unterirdisch) befindet sich ein Artefakt das die Wächter benötigen im Kampf gegen Regulos. Die Skeptiker vermuten in diesem Artefakt die Baupläne für eine mächtige Waffe im Kampf gegen Regulos aber ach gegen die Wächter. Auf diesen Tempel laufen nun Npcs der beiden Fraktionen sturm. Heißt es kommen immer wieder Angriffswellen von allen 3 (Wächter, Skeptiker, Tempelnpcs) aufeinander. Nun gibt es in diesem Gebiet diverse Quests für jede Fraktion wo man beispielsweise als Crafter bestimmte Waffen herstellen muss bzw Rüstungen um die Npcs der eigenen Seite zu stärken. Ebenso die Sammler müssen beispielsweise Holz sammeln im Gebiet um Barrikaden zu verstärken ect ect. Oder Aufgaben wo die Spieler mit ihren Npcs zusammen losziehen, da haben sie dann die Wahl ob sie gegen den Tempel erst vorgehen oder erst gegen die Skeptiker ect ect ect.
Hat eine Seite das Artefakt dann erobert, werden die npc upgrades ect wieder resettet und es geht daran das ding zurückzuerobern. Was natürlich auch die Npcs machen, wo dann die angreifer die wahl haben ob sie sich mit den Eles zusammentun oder nicht oder oder oder.
Oder in dem Tempel haust der Endless Cult oder die Aelwar bsp.

Wenn dann eine Seite den Tempel mal erobert hat, könnte man daoc like einen Bonus aufs PvE geben, sprich 10% mehr Dmg solange man dieses Artefakt hat oder so.



Also das ganze ist sehr gut machbar sogar, auch ohne Einführung einer dritten Spielerfraktion.


----------



## wertzû (21. April 2011)

statt 10% mehr dmg ist blut thirst etc gratis. Also man braucht kein Artefakt mehr. Damit auch die pvpler was davon haben


----------



## myadictivo (22. April 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> sorry aber wenn ich schon lese ,sich zeit mit einem spiel lassen....was macht ihr dann? quest annehmen und wenn fertig - abbrechen- und wieder das gleiche annehmen?,rumstehen und lesen was leute so schreiben?es geht doch drum :questen, inis gehen, sich ausrüssten,wie kann man sich da zeit lassen?oder am tag 5 min spielen?jeder möchte (also fast jeder) soschnell wie möglich auf max.lvl zu kommen,dann die besten sachen bekommen, oder hab ich das prinzip was solche spiele angehen falsch verstanden.... hmmm?



es sei dir natürlich frei gestellt das o.g. als primärziel beim zocken fest zu legen. das lustige/traurige an der sache ist doch aber, warst du es nicht, der 2 wochen nach offiziellem release seinen acc gekündigt hat mit der ansage "1 char auf 50 +t1 clear, 1 char kurz vor 50". ich meine mit der einstellung entgeht einem halt auch viel von einem spiel. ich kann sowas ja nachvollziehen, wenn ein spiel schon lange gespielt wird und man keine lust hat charakter nummer 32443 auf maxlevel zu zocken. so gings mir bei wow auch. augen zu und durch war die devise. weil alles was das spiel zu bieten hat, hat man ja zumindest ansatzweise mit dem ersten und 2 char ausgiebig erkundet.

also ich lass mir auch zeit beim zocken. ich erkunde halt alles, versuche jede quest zu machen, die gegend zu erforschen, es einfach auf mich wirken zu lassen und mich nicht unter druck zu setzen jetzt unbedingt asap maxlevel erreicht zu haben. ich habe halt auch ne andere zielsetzung. ich strebe nicht danach dann im endgame allen content clear zu haben und das momentan beste vom besten auf meinem char zu finden. durchrushen kann ich dann später immer noch, wenn ich das spiel kenne wie meine westentasche.

so gesehn, ich steck immer noch in der levelphase (43 im moment) und habe noch viel vor zu sehen. ich vermute zwar, dass endgametechnisch bei mir dann sense ist, weil ich schon in wow keine lust hatte ein und dieselbe instanz x mal durchzuzocken. deshalb werd ich entweder dann ein bißl pvp betreiben oder mir auf der andren seite noch einen char hochspielen. oder was komplett andres zocken


----------



## Micro_Cuts (24. April 2011)

so heute wieder ein kleines update von mir. heute zu der levelphase bzw den quests:

da muss man leider sagen hätte trion mehr machen können. leider nur ein langweiliges töte dies, sammel das mit seltenen ausnahmen. da ist heut zu tage mehr drin. siehe z.b. die Quests in WoW (seit Cata!), die da sehr geil sind.

Also bekommt Rift von mir was die Quests angeht nur 5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Kamsi (24. April 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> so heute wieder ein kleines update von mir. heute zu der levelphase bzw den quests:
> 
> da muss man leider sagen hätte trion mehr machen können. leider nur ein langweiliges töte dies, sammel das mit seltenen ausnahmen. da ist heut zu tage mehr drin. siehe z.b. die Quests in WoW *(seit Cata!)*, die da sehr geil sind.



dir ist klar das man rift nicht cata vergleichen darf bzw erst wenn rift selbst 3 addons und 6 jahre hinter sich hat ? 

wär ja sonst so als würdest du dsl mit isdn vergleichen


----------



## Yaralin (24. April 2011)

Nunja, Cataclysm ist das 3te ADDon zu WoW, von daher ist es klar, das die Quest da besser sind.

Der Fokus von Rift liegt auch eher auf dem PvP als auf dem PvE wie es in WoW der Fall ist. Und es ist meiner Meinung nach besser, erstmal die Balance im Game richtig hin zu kriegen, als extrem gute Quests zu designen, die man einmal erledigt...


----------



## Avesephiroth (24. April 2011)

Na,ich weiss was micro meint,die Quests vor den addons bei wow waren da auch schon umfangreicher.
Hier sind sie insgesamt sehr öde gehalten.
Das Questen hat mir bei WOW mehr Spass gemacht,auch wen ich Rift im insgesamten besser finde 
Aber wie kommst du darauf das Rift eher PvP ausgelegt ist? Mir kommts wiene gute Mischung vor,und wenn,dann doch eher mehr PvE.


----------



## Lancegrim (24. April 2011)

Der Fokus in Rift liegt auf dem PvP? Wo hasten das her? Sorry aber das stimmt definitiv nicht. Rift ist ein PvE Spiel. Nur weils paar Schlachtfelder gibt heißt das noch lange nicht das der Fokus auf dem PvP liegt.


Ich hab im Moment auf Level 39 auch so ne Phase wo ich keinen Bock habe auf die Quests, liegt aber auch am Moonshade Highland, ich mag den Ort nicht.


----------



## Kafka (24. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Der Fokus in Rift liegt auf dem PvP? Wo hasten das her? Sorry aber das stimmt definitiv nicht. Rift ist ein PvE Spiel. Nur weils paar Schlachtfelder gibt heißt das noch lange nicht das der Fokus auf dem PvP liegt.
> 
> 
> Ich hab im Moment auf Level 39 auch so ne Phase wo ich keinen Bock habe auf die Quests, liegt aber auch am Moonshade Highland, ich mag den Ort nicht.



Und wo haste her das RIFT ein PvE Spiel ist?^^ Nur weil es momentan mehr PvE Contend gibt?^^ Bedenke, Trion hat sich NIE dazu geäussert welche Sparte Rift eher bedienen soll, aus dem logischen Grund weil RIFT beides bedient. PvP Contend wird aus nem einfachen Grund noch nicht bzw nicht so schnell wie PvE nachgelegt, und zwar weil es länger dauert was ordentliches für PvP zu endwickeln, als für PvE. Bei nem Raid oder na Ini ist es recht leicht Bosse, Loot, bissal Story und alles schön verpacken (und ich sage nicht das das was schlechtes ist). Aber bei PvP muss man sich erstmal überlegen wie es laufen soll, welches Setting es haben soll und und und. Das ist vergleichbar mit dem erfinden von Brettspielen, es dauert halt lange wenn es gut werden soll


----------



## Lancegrim (24. April 2011)

Das ist meine Definition, da das PvP nicht wirklich ausgebaut ist, es kaum was bringt außer Items ect ect. Dem Kampf zwischen beiden Fraktionen wird im Moment einfach zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt. Aber das soll ja kommen. 

Für mich sind PvP Spiele beispielsweise Guild Wars oder Warhammer Online, oder Dark Age of Camelot. Weil dort das PvP sehr viel ausgebauter ist.

Das Rift ein PvE Spiel ist, ist meine Definition, das Trion dazu nie was gesagt hat weiß ich.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (24. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dir ist klar das man rift nicht cata vergleichen darf bzw erst wenn rift selbst 3 addons und 6 jahre hinter sich hat ?
> 
> wär ja sonst so als würdest du dsl mit isdn vergleichen



ne finde ich nicht. wenn beide games zum gleichen zeitpunkt entwickelt wurden dann sicher aber nicht wenn zig jahre dazwischen liegen. 

natürlich hat blizz mehr erfahrung nach 6 jahren. aber als wow rauskam waren auch die möglichkeiten nicht so gegeben wie heute.


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. April 2011)

das hier noch immer dieses "WoW war vor 6 Jahren am Anfang nicht besser" als Argumentation verwendet wird. Sind hier einige echt so naiv? Jeder MMO Entwickler hatte 6 Jahre Zeit die Entwicklung von WoW zu verfolgen und aus Blizzards Fehlern zu lernen. Seid doch nicht so naiv, kein Hersteller fängt bei 0 an, alle lassen die Erfahrungen aus anderen Spielen in ihr spiel mit einfliessen. 
Zumal viele die an Rift gearbeitet haben auch schon mit Warhammer zu tun hatten und das sieht man dem Spiel deutlich an.

All das macht es ir schwer zu verstehen wieso das Questen bei Rift so unglaublich Öde ist. Ich habs jetzt echt 3x versucht(beta und 2x die kostenlosen Wochenenden), jedesmal hatte ich einfach nach paar Leveln kein bock mehr auf diese super langweiligen Quests.


----------



## Kafka (24. April 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> das hier noch immer dieses "WoW war vor 6 Jahren am Anfang nicht besser" als Argumentation verwendet wird. Sind hier einige echt so naiv? Jeder MMO Entwickler hatte 6 Jahre Zeit die Entwicklung von WoW zu verfolgen und aus Blizzards Fehlern zu lernen. Seid doch nicht so naiv, kein Hersteller fängt bei 0 an, alle lassen die Erfahrungen aus anderen Spielen in ihr spiel mit einfliessen.
> Zumal viele die an Rift gearbeitet haben auch schon mit Warhammer zu tun hatten und das sieht man dem Spiel deutlich an.
> 
> All das macht es ir schwer zu verstehen wieso das Questen bei Rift so unglaublich Öde ist. Ich habs jetzt echt 3x versucht(beta und 2x die kostenlosen Wochenenden), jedesmal hatte ich einfach nach paar Leveln kein bock mehr auf diese super langweiligen Quests.



Ich glaube das Questen kommt vielen von Uns nur so öde vor, weil wir schon einige MMO´s gespielt haben bzw in Games einige Chars hochgezogen haben. Aber da stellt sich die Frage, wie soll man normale Quests groß anders gestalten? Töte X davon, sammle y Davon und bring ne Kiste Bier hat sich einfach bewährt, man kann nunmal nicht jede Quest so extrem spannend gestalten, das wäre schlichtweg zu viel Aufwand bei den unzähligen Quests.


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. April 2011)

ja klar läuft das Questen in jedem MMO nach Schema F ab. Auch wen ich nun wirklich kein wow fanboy bin bzw. es nur noch recht selten spiele, aber man braucht sich da nur mal ansehen wie sich das queszen in den letzten 6 Jahren entwicklet hat. Das Grundprinzip blieb immer gleich, töe x davon und y davon, doch besonders seit Cata wird einem durch phasing,Fahrzeuge,kleine Videos etc. deutlich mehr Abwechslung geboten. Das questen in Rift ist auf wow classiv Niveau, also wirklich nur stumpf töte x davon und y davon.

Wenn Troin sich schon so reichlich bei wow bedient hat, hätten sie sich auch ruhig das Questsystem abgucken können. Das ist wie gesagt der Hauptgrund wieso ich mit Rift nicht wirklich warm werde, dieses öde questen schreckt mich einfach ab, auch wenn Rift ansich ganz interessant zu sein scheint.


----------



## Kafka (24. April 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ja klar läuft das Questen in jedem MMO nach Schema F ab. Auch wen ich nun wirklich kein wow fanboy bin bzw. es nur noch recht selten spiele, aber man braucht sich da nur mal ansehen wie sich das queszen in den letzten 6 Jahren entwicklet hat. Das Grundprinzip blieb immer gleich, töe x davon und y davon, doch besonders seit Cata wird einem durch phasing,Fahrzeuge,kleine Videos etc. deutlich mehr Abwechslung geboten. Das questen in Rift ist auf wow classiv Niveau, also wirklich nur stumpf töte x davon und y davon.
> 
> Wenn Troin sich schon so reichlich bei wow bedient hat, hätten sie sich auch ruhig das Questsystem abgucken können. Das ist wie gesagt der Hauptgrund wieso ich mit Rift nicht wirklich warm werde, dieses öde questen schreckt mich einfach ab, auch wenn Rift ansich ganz interessant zu sein scheint.



Dafür hat RIFT halt die Risse und Invasionen, die recht viel spass machen und sehr viel EP geben (wodurch man sich wieder einige stupiede Mobs klopp quests ersparen kann). Dazu gibts in BG´s auch recht viel EP und es gibt noch die sehr nett gestalteten Inis. Man hat halt die Wahl, wenn einen ne Quest zu blöde ist holt man sich halt anders EP. ^^ Und was Phasing angeht, sowas in der Art kommt ja jetzt durch die "Steam Rifts" wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Durch diese Rifts reist man durch die Zeit und die Dimensionen (ist zwar eher sekundäres Phasing aber hört sich sehr interessant an)


----------



## Bordin (25. April 2011)

immer diese vergleiche das kotzt langsam an!




rift ist ein eigenständiges spiel von einem entwickler der noch nie zuvor etwas programmiert hat.

wer rift nicht mag kann gehn und zu seinem cartoongame zurück kehren.


----------



## myadictivo (25. April 2011)

als ob wow (cata) in sachen questdesign die innovation schlechthin wäre 
ich meine die fahrzeug und flugmissionen sind ja auch mal der letzte witz (im kreis fliegen/fahren und bomben schmeissen..uuuuhhh..REVOLUTIONÄRES ding !)
die spielereien mit dem phasing lass ich mir noch gefallen. das erzeugt noch etwas atmosphäre. ansonsten bringt mir das questdesign in wow jetzt acuch keine freudentränen ins gesicht.
und wenn ich mich da an classic zeiten erinner, wo irgendwelche questitems von mobs ne gefühlte droprate von 0,000001% hatten und man aber 50 stück brauchte sag ich auch einfach mal "das war spitze" 

dat einzige was mich in rift (ein wenig anstinkt) ist beim questen oftmals das x-te mal in eine region geschickt zu werden. nur weil das halt 2-3 mobarten rumstehen. ich zuerst von typ 1 das holen soll, dann von typ 2 soviel töten und zuletzt typ 3 mit item x bearbeitem.


----------



## latosa (25. April 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ja klar läuft das Questen in jedem MMO nach Schema F ab. Auch wen ich nun wirklich kein wow fanboy bin bzw. es nur noch recht selten spiele, aber man braucht sich da nur mal ansehen wie sich das queszen in den letzten 6 Jahren entwicklet hat. Das Grundprinzip blieb immer gleich, töe x davon und y davon, doch besonders seit Cata wird einem durch phasing,Fahrzeuge,kleine Videos etc. deutlich mehr Abwechslung geboten. Das questen in Rift ist auf wow classiv Niveau, also wirklich nur stumpf töte x davon und y davon.
> 
> Wenn Troin sich schon so reichlich bei wow bedient hat, hätten sie sich auch ruhig das Questsystem abgucken können. Das ist wie gesagt der Hauptgrund wieso ich mit Rift nicht wirklich warm werde, dieses öde questen schreckt mich einfach ab, auch wenn Rift ansich ganz interessant zu sein scheint.



Allso von wow das questsystem ab schaun?ne du wenn schon dann bitte eq2 hast das schon mal gespiel ? .Das sind welten die eq2 i und wow (im pve breich)trennen, das ist alls  ob du die bild(wow ) mit das faz(eq2) vergleichst, masse muß nicht auch qualität bedeuten. Aber zu rift es ist ein gutes spiel das mit einer so guten qualität auf den markt gekommen ist wie selten zuvor.


----------



## Klos1 (25. April 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> rift ist ein eigenständiges spiel von einem entwickler der noch nie zuvor etwas programmiert hat.



Die haben also gleich nach dem "Hallo Welt" angefangen, sich an Rift zu setzen.  So schnell möchte ich auch mal lernen.


----------



## latosa (25. April 2011)

die firma ist neu das stimmt aber dort arbeiten alles alte hasen aus daoc wow everquest und warhammer, die haben schon gewust wie man es macht .


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. April 2011)

zumal ein großer Teil der Entwickler von mystic kommt bzw. also an Warhammer gearbeitet hat. Und wegen meinen Vergleichen zu den WoW Quests, ihr wisst genau was gemeint ist, bisschen mehr Objektivität bitte.(also mal die verkrampfte Rift Verteidigunshaltung ablegen).






> Dafür hat RIFT halt die Risse und Invasionen, die recht viel spass machen und sehr viel EP geben (wodurch man sich wieder einige stupiede Mobs klopp quests ersparen kann). Dazu gibts in BG´s auch recht viel EP und es gibt noch die sehr nett gestalteten Inis.



Die Risse konnten mich nicht wirklilch begeistern, fand sie mehr nervig und öde als spaßig. Ok mag auch daran liegen dass gefühlte 10000 Leute in der Beta die Risse abgefarmt haben. aber auch so kann ich mir auf Dauer nicht vorstellen dass die so motivieren.

Bgs hatte ich in der Beta nur 1x gemacht, hat mir dann gereicht. Mehr wie dummes in der Mitte rumzergen war das nicht,wenn man denn mal runtergekommen ist,als melee hatt man eh nichts zu lachen...


----------



## latosa (25. April 2011)

ne ne ich weiß nicht was du meinst mythic hat auch daoc gemacht und hätten sie zeit genug gehabt es zu endwickeln (war)und mehr geld bekommen wärs auch gut geworden. TRION hatte 100mion start kapital und seinen leuten genug zeit gelassen ich hab erst 3 wochen vor der veröffendlichung von diesem spiel gehört, es wurde ja fast totgeschwiegen.Dann erinnere dich mal an Ea und warhammer .


----------



## Kafka (25. April 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> zumal ein großer Teil der Entwickler von mystic kommt bzw. also an Warhammer gearbeitet hat. Und wegen meinen Vergleichen zu den WoW Quests, ihr wisst genau was gemeint ist, bisschen mehr Objektivität bitte.(also mal die verkrampfte Rift Verteidigunshaltung ablegen).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich dann gerade warum du über Rift urteilst, du hast ja quasi nix davon gesehen


----------



## abc :) (25. April 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich frag mich dann gerade warum du über Rift urteilst, du hast ja quasi nix davon gesehen



Ich brauch mir keinen Arm abschneiden, damit ich hinterher weiß das es weh tut.
Ich brauch keinen Menscneh töten, um zu wissen das es nicht gut ist.
Ich brauch nicht beim Zweiten Weltkrieg dabei gewesen zu sein, um zu wissen das er scheiße war.
Ungefähr so verhält sich das ganze mit Rift.


----------



## Lancegrim (25. April 2011)

Richtig aber du kannst nicht über Spieleinhalte urteilen wenn du diese nicht kennst.


----------



## Slaargh (25. April 2011)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='25 April 2011 - 15:04' timestamp='1303737695' post='3065106']
> Ich brauch mir keinen Arm abschneiden, damit ich hinterher weiß das es weh tut.
> Ich brauch keinen Menscneh töten, um zu wissen das es nicht gut ist.
> Ich brauch nicht beim Zweiten Weltkrieg dabei gewesen zu sein, um zu wissen das er scheiße war.
> Ungefähr so verhält sich das ganze mit Rift.




*Ignorance is bliss!*


----------



## Klos1 (25. April 2011)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='25 April 2011 - 15:04' timestamp='1303737695' post='3065106']
> Ich brauch mir keinen Arm abschneiden, damit ich hinterher weiß das es weh tut.
> Ich brauch keinen Menscneh töten, um zu wissen das es nicht gut ist.
> Ich brauch nicht beim Zweiten Weltkrieg dabei gewesen zu sein, um zu wissen das er scheiße war.
> Ungefähr so verhält sich das ganze mit Rift.



Und das heißt also für dich, dass du Rift nicht zu spielen brauchst, um zu wissen, dass es schlecht ist? 



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> zumal ein großer Teil der Entwickler von mystic kommt bzw. also an Warhammer gearbeitet hat. Und wegen meinen Vergleichen zu den WoW Quests, ihr wisst genau was gemeint ist, bisschen mehr Objektivität bitte.(also mal die verkrampfte Rift Verteidigunshaltung ablegen).
> 
> Die Risse konnten mich nicht wirklilch begeistern, fand sie mehr nervig und öde als spaßig. Ok mag auch daran liegen dass gefühlte 10000 Leute in der Beta die Risse abgefarmt haben. aber auch so kann ich mir auf Dauer nicht vorstellen dass die so motivieren.
> 
> Bgs hatte ich in der Beta nur 1x gemacht, hat mir dann gereicht. Mehr wie dummes in der Mitte rumzergen war das nicht,wenn man denn mal runtergekommen ist,als melee hatt man eh nichts zu lachen...



Also, bisher komme ich als melee erstaunlich gut zurecht. Vor allem, wenn man auch noch geheilt wird, dann geht das echt ab. Mit Warhammer ist das nicht vergleichbar, wie ich finde. Risse sind natürlich Geschmackssache. Wenn das einen nervt, dann ist Rift wohl nicht das Richtige. Was die Quests angeht, da gebe ich dir recht. Etwas mehr wäre hier schon gegangen. Wenigstens hier und da mal was anderes, bzw. anders verpackt. Allerdings hält sich das ganze in Wow auch in Grenzen mit der Abwechslung. Wenn da von 1-85 ca. 5 Prozent der Quests für einen "Aha-Effekt" sorgen, dann ist aber auch schon schluss. Soooo toll fand ich die Wow-Quests jetzt auch nicht. Aber unterm Strich auf jedenfall klar besser, als in Rift. Damit kann ich aber gut leben, denn was den Rest angeht, finde ich wiederum Rift besser.


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. April 2011)

> Ich frag mich dann gerade warum du über Rift urteilst, du hast ja quasi nix davon gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der Spruch" Der erste Eindruck zählt" kommt nicht von ungefähr. Ich urteile ja auch nicht über das komplette Spiel, sondern habe nur die Punkte genannt die mich stören bzw. mich davon abhalten Rift zu spielen. Wahrscheinlich bin ich momentan auch einfach nur mmo gesättigt, keine Ahnung. Hätte ich bis jetzt außer wow kein anderes mmo gespielt,wäre ich sicherlich begeistert endlich mal was neues zu erleben in einem doch recht gewohnten Umfeld.

Aber nachdem ich so ziemlich jedes mmo angetestet habe,das seit wow erschienen ist,fällt es mir wohl schwerer mich auf ein neues mmo einzulassen. Ist irgendwie immer das gleiche.

Ich denke Rift ist deshalb recht erfolgreich weil viele wow Spieler endlich mal eine willkommene Abwechslung gefunden haben und die Umstellung nicht ganz so schwer fällt wie in anderen mmos, da Rift doch sehr nahe an wow angelehnt ist. In Rift ist für einen wow Spieler doch alles recht vertraut,man findet sich schnell zurecht. In Aoc oder Warhammer war das z.B. ganz anders,da diese Spiele doch recht von dem gewohnten Gameplay abweichen.


----------



## Azerak (25. April 2011)

Yaralin schrieb:


> Der Fokus von Rift liegt auch eher auf dem PvP



hä?... wo kriegen Leute wie du eigtl ihre Infos her?
Rifts Aushängeschild und Namensgeber sind ihr Riss/Invasionssystem... und das ist jawohl PVE Inhalt.

Ab Anfang Mai stehen 3 Raidinis, 10 Instanzen/10 Exp Instanzen, verbessertes Riss System gegen 4 Bgs und ein trauriges open PVP
ohne irgendwelche Anreize.

Eindeutig ist PVP das Leitpferd! Oh wait ;-)

Und das es länger dauert PVP Inhalt zu machen ist ne schwache Ausrede dafür dass es keinen einzigen open PVP Inhalt gibt.
Da hätte man zig Dinge übernehmen können wie zb nen eigenständiges PVP Gebiet.


----------



## Klos1 (25. April 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> der Spruch" Der erste Eindruck zählt" kommt nicht von ungefähr. Ich urteile ja auch nicht über das komplette Spiel, sondern habe nur die Punkte genannt die mich stören bzw. mich davon abhalten Rift zu spielen. Wahrscheinlich bin ich momentan auch einfach nur mmo gesättigt, keine Ahnung. Hätte ich bis jetzt außer wow kein anderes mmo gespielt,wäre ich sicherlich begeistert endlich mal was neues zu erleben in einem doch recht gewohnten Umfeld.
> 
> Aber nachdem ich so ziemlich jedes mmo angetestet habe,das seit wow erschienen ist,fällt es mir wohl schwerer mich auf ein neues mmo einzulassen. Ist irgendwie immer das gleiche.
> 
> Ich denke Rift ist deshalb recht erfolgreich weil viele wow Spieler endlich mal eine willkommene Abwechslung gefunden haben und die Umstellung nicht ganz so schwer fällt wie in anderen mmos, da Rift doch sehr nahe an wow angelehnt ist. In Rift ist für einen wow Spieler doch alles recht vertraut,man findet sich schnell zurecht. In Aoc oder Warhammer war das z.B. ganz anders,da diese Spiele doch recht von dem gewohnten Gameplay abweichen.



Wo weicht denn Aoc oder Warhammer großartig vom gewohnten Gameplay ab? Vor allem Warhammer ja gleich null. Ist halt ein PvP-Spiel. PvE spielt sich wie Wow. Und sogar PvP spielt sich eigentlich auch wie in Wow. Nur halt mit größeren Zonen, anstelle des instanzierten BG.


----------



## DasGehirn (25. April 2011)

"Rift, eine Bilanz nach knapp 4 Wochen "

Nenne bitte dein Beitrag um.

"Rift vs Wow die 48549584" , würde es besser treffen

Danke!


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2011)

Alle Dinge werden miteinander verglichen - wieso sollte man das hier bitte nicht tun.


----------



## Bordin (25. April 2011)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> "Rift, eine Bilanz nach knapp 4 Wochen "
> 
> Nenne bitte dein Beitrag um.
> 
> ...


sowas hab ich auch glaub mal ähnlich irgendwo geschrieben..


es ist einfach nur traurig das jedes mmorpg was raus kommt mit diesem comic cartoon kindergartenspiel verglichen wird.

man kann diese seite einfach nicht mehr nutzen ohne in jedem forumstreadh einmal wow zu hören. einfach nur erbärmlich, hab das auch mal einem admin geschrieben hier die antwort:

Ob nun ein Beispiel aus einem anderen MMO genannt wird oder nicht.Es wird immer Bezüge zu anderen Spielen / Themen geben. Nur so funktionieren Vergleiche und Diskussionen.







schöne antwort von dem nur leider sind die bezüge zu anderen spielen nur das cartoon game ala wow

mal schauen ob ich ein forum finde über rift wo es nur darum geht, weil bei dieser community ist das nicht möglich mal beim thema zu bleiben


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2011)

Natürlich ist WoW der Maßstab, erstens das mit Abstand erfolgreichste MMORPG aller Zeiten und zweitens kennt es einfach jeder. Es werden auch oft genug andere Beispiele heranzgezogen aber das ist trotzallem sehr Abhängig von dem jeweiligen Thema. Da Rift aber auch so dermaßen nah an WoW ist kann man den Leuten diesen Vergleich wohl kaum absprechen.


----------



## Rhilla (25. April 2011)

meine meinung dazu :wer wow im moment öde findet ,wird in 3-4 wochen gelangweilt sein von rift +schönere grafik ,+was neues,+++ trion geht auf die spieler ein ,+man kann die rüsstungen färben,---------- -quests lngweiliger wie in wow,-crafting system,-die ewigen lags probleme(wobei man hier sagen muß es haben nicht alle),-gibts noch weniger inhalt wie bei wow,-die langweiligen rüsstungen und waffen,-kämpfe,ohne style und machen nicht so wirklich spass,-man wird viel zu schnell 50 dann weiß man nicht so richtig was man machen soll wenn man höchst stuffe erreicht hat--------- +- die rifts ,wobei die nach par stunden langweilig werden und nach paar tagen einfach die nervig sind,man möchte quest machen aber geht nicht weil ein rift genau dort sich gebildet hat,+- die instanzen ,aber auch hier wenn man so ne ini 3-5 mal durch hat wird die langweilig.+-die talent bäume,wo auch hier man überfordert ist mit skillen,die klassen sind nicht gut ausbalansiert ,,, hab rift auch gespielt ,account inzwischen gekündigt,ganz einfach zu wenig inhalt und eigene ideen im spiel trion gibt sich mühe leute zu unterhalten ist mir klar (ein patch kommt nach dem anderen )aber ich finde für leute die wow über 6 jahren gespielt haben wird rift auf die dauer nichts,zuviele zusammenhänge,mein fazit für die leute die rift nicht kennen,oder sich holen möchten)testet es selbst ,lasst euch nicht verückt machen von anderen leuten,vielleicht wird euch rift doch derbe spass machen,und das ist NUR meine meinung, zu dem spiel,es gibt leider in den foren (fast) nur leute die rift loben, oder einfach einem schlecht reden wenn man es nicht mehr zockt aber es gibt immer was negatives und positives,und nicht sehr gut oder scheiße


----------



## Klos1 (26. April 2011)

Mmh...also ich hab Wow gezockt und bisher immer noch meinen Spass in Rift. Und Rift zock ich schon seit Beta. Mal abgesehen von den besseren Quests in Wow finde ich den Rest in Rift durchgängig besser.
PvP macht mir mehr Spass, weil sich die Klassen in meinen Augen besser ergänzen. Rüstungen find ich schöner, weil ich nicht so auf dieses Wow-Design stehe, sondern es lieber glaubwürdig habe. Berufe find ich cooler, als in Wow, weil man wenigstens sinnvolle Sachen herstellen kann. Ich könnte jetzt noch ewig weitermachen und im Prinzip fast überall das Gegenteil von dir aufzählen. Aber ich spar mir das mal. Am Ende ist es Geschmackssache.
Ich persönlich würde jedoch jeden Wow'ler raten, sich es mal anzuschauen. Ich bereue meinen Wechsel nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (26. April 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> leider sind die bezüge zu anderen spielen nur das cartoon game ala wow



und wo liegt das problem ? ich finde die wow-vergleiche nicht schlimm. warum auch ? was mich viel mehr nervt sind leute die sich aufregen, weil wow vergleiche sie aufragen 
man kann ja von wow halten was man will, aber es ist nunmal grade so ziemlich mit abstand der marktführer bei den onlinegames. jeder kennt es, jeder hat davon gehört, jeder hat es bestimmt irgendwie mal angegespielt.
da liegt es doch nahe ein spiel damit zu vergleichen. man hat quasi ein gemeinschaftliches vergleichskriterium.

wieviele hier haben denn hdrnline, aoc, warhammer, daoc, aoin und co gespielt um in der position zu sein für andere nachvollziehbare vergleiche zu rift zu ziehen ?

versteh die problematik nicht. wow ist halt die referenz und gut ist. in andren genres werden neue spiele doch auch mit den toptitel verglichen. im fps-genre muss sich alles an cod messen lassen, im rts an sc2 etc, etc.. who cares ?


----------



## Michalute (26. April 2011)

endlich mal ein mmo was funktioniert und einem in den bann zieht wo man ein positives gefühl hat. In den letzten jahren waren die meisten mmo s wirklich schlecht produziert ausser bei rift>>>>>>>>>> ich kam,sah und siegte


ps: ich habe immer recht und ihr unrecht


----------



## Wellnice (26. April 2011)

Jeder der hier paar Stunden Rift spielt und dann meint darüber urteilen zu können, soll ganz einfach nach Hause gehn.

Das Spiel macht auch nach hunderten Stunden noch Spaß. Mim Krieger hab ich nach 50 99% in BG's investiert und wenn man mit vernünftigen Leuten in der Gruppen spielt macht das sehr wohl viel Spaß (atm prestige 5, 50% ->6). Des weiteren kann man Wochen mit den Berufen und Dingen wie Artefakten verbringen.

Ahja und ich hab WoW ewig gespielt und Rift angefangen, da WoW mich dermaßen gelangweilt hat. In Rift hab ich nachwievor meinen Spaß, im Vergleich zu MMO's der letzten Jahre mit Abstand das beste Game + bester Release!


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. April 2011)

> Jeder der hier paar Stunden Rift spielt und dann meint darüber urteilen zu können, soll ganz einfach nach Hause gehn.
> 
> Das Spiel macht auch nach hunderten Stunden noch Spaß. Mim Krieger hab ich nach 50 99% in BG's investiert und wenn man mit vernünftigen Leuten in der Gruppen spielt macht das sehr wohl viel Spaß (atm prestige 5, 50% ->6). Des weiteren kann man Wochen mit den Berufen und Dingen wie Artefakten verbringen.
> 
> Ahja und ich hab WoW ewig gespielt und Rift angefangen, da WoW mich dermaßen gelangweilt hat. In Rift hab ich nachwievor meinen Spaß, im Vergleich zu MMO's der letzten Jahre mit Abstand das beste Game + bester Release!



Das sind natürlich unwiederlegbare Argumente und sind alls allgemeingültig anzusehen, danke für deine objektive Meinung.


----------



## Mike39 (26. April 2011)

Ich war während meiner Questzeit total happy,gerade die Risse und Invasionen fand ich einfach nur geil.Aber seit ich nun eine Weile 50 bin ist bei mir leider schon die Luft raus.Werde wohl erstmal wieder zu WoW gehen und nach ner Weile wieder bei Rift vorbei schauen.Mit Updates und Patchs sind sie ja gut dabei.Wer hier allerdings sagt,das man Wochen mit den Berufen zubringen kann,scheint nicht viel Ahnung zu haben.Das Crafting bei Rift ist einfach nur nen Witz.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Jeder der hier paar Stunden Rift spielt und dann meint darüber urteilen zu können, soll ganz einfach nach Hause gehn.



Sag das mal unseren Spielemagazinen  - allerdings bin ich generell auch deiner Meinung.

Ich hab jetzt neu angefangen weil die Animationen meines Kriegers mir aufn Sack gegangen sind, ich verstehe nicht wieso man ein so gut aussehendes Spiel mit so lieblosen Animationen ausstatten muss.


----------



## Kafka (26. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> Ich war während meiner Questzeit total happy,gerade die Risse und Invasionen fand ich einfach nur geil.Aber seit ich nun eine Weile 50 bin ist bei mir leider schon die Luft raus.Werde wohl erstmal wieder zu WoW gehen und nach ner Weile wieder bei Rift vorbei schauen.Mit Updates und Patchs sind sie ja gut dabei.Wer hier allerdings sagt,das man Wochen mit den Berufen zubringen kann,scheint nicht viel Ahnung zu haben.Das Crafting bei Rift ist einfach nur nen Witz.



Vorweg, die Frage ist ernstgemeint und kein Flame. Was bietet dir wow auf 85 mehr als Rift mit 50?


----------



## Slaargh (26. April 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Jeder der hier paar Stunden Rift spielt und dann meint darüber urteilen zu können, soll ganz einfach nach Hause gehn.
> 
> Das Spiel macht auch nach hunderten Stunden noch Spaß. Mim Krieger hab ich nach 50 99% in BG's investiert und wenn man mit vernünftigen Leuten in der Gruppen spielt macht das sehr wohl viel Spaß (atm prestige 5, 50% ->6). Des weiteren kann man Wochen mit den Berufen und Dingen wie Artefakten verbringen.
> 
> Ahja und ich hab WoW ewig gespielt und Rift angefangen, da WoW mich dermaßen gelangweilt hat. In Rift hab ich nachwievor meinen Spaß, im Vergleich zu MMO's der letzten Jahre mit Abstand das beste Game + bester Release!



Also deiner ersten Aussage stimme ich zu. Man sollte schon etwas mehr als das Startgebiet spielen um einen Überblick zu erhalten. Was den Großteil deiner Aussage angeht... stimme ich definitiv nicht zu. PvP in Rift ist nicht gut. Weder gut balanced noch gut durchdacht. Es ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. Das Craftingsystem in Rift ist grottenschlecht und in meinen Augen noch mieser als der PvP-Teil  und das soll etwas heißen. Und ja, mit Artefakte sammeln kann man sicher Wochen und Monate verbringen. Das ist dann aber ungefähr so aufregend wie Grashalme zählen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag Rift sehr, aber es hat auch eklatante Schwächen die dringend verbessert werden müssen. Das Rift aber der beste MMO-Release der letzten Jahre ist... da gebe ich Dir auch recht.

Ich mag diesen Hype nicht. Rift ist gut aber nicht das neue Maß der Dinge. Ich finde man sollte erst einmal 6-12 Monate abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Im Moment sieht es vielversprechend aus. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Slaargh (26. April 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Vorweg, die Frage ist ernstgemeint und kein Flame. Was bietet dir wow auf 85 mehr als Rift mit 50?



Gewohnheit


----------



## vodevil13 (26. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> Ich war während meiner Questzeit total happy,gerade die Risse und Invasionen fand ich einfach nur geil.Aber seit ich nun eine Weile 50 bin ist bei mir leider schon die Luft raus.Werde wohl erstmal wieder zu WoW gehen und nach ner Weile wieder bei Rift vorbei schauen.Mit Updates und Patchs sind sie ja gut dabei.Wer hier allerdings sagt,das man Wochen mit den Berufen zubringen kann,scheint nicht viel Ahnung zu haben.Das Crafting bei Rift ist einfach nur nen Witz.



frag mich was is bei wow mit 85 so besser kommt des gleiche raus inis,raids etc 
und berufe find ich in wow gleich langweillig wie in rift ,war noch nie ein freund davon


----------



## Zuhlina (26. April 2011)

Also ich hab Rift jetzt seit der Beta gezockt und mein Acc läuft auch noch einen Monat.
Allerdings muss auch ich sagen, dass ich jetzt meinen wow Acc wieder aktiviert habe.
Vorab: Ich bin fast ein reiner PVE Spieler und zocke eher nur zur Abwechslung mal PVP.
Ich finde Rift wirklich sehr gut und kann verstehen, dass es soviele so toll finden.


(+) Die Community war bisher sehr angenehm und ich hab eine sehr gute (sozial) Gilde dort gefunden.
 	Allerdings verhält sich die Community von Rift nicht gerade wie ein Aushängeschild, wenn sie jeden Kritiker versucht in Grund und Boden zu stampfen.
(-) Geqäult habe ich mich um auf lvl 50 zu kommen, die letzten 2 lvl hab ichg fast nicht mehr ausgehalten. Und auch auf Maxlvl mag ich kaum mehr eine Quest annehmen...
(~)Die Rifts können wie schon geschildert sowohl erfrischend, als auch nervig sein, ich glaube das empfindet jeder anders.
 	Derzeit empfinde ich sie eher nervend, allerdings haben sie mir in der lvl Phase oft Abwechslung geboten.
(-) Und nun auf 50 wird es echt fad, es gibt kaum was anderes zu tun als in wow, ausser dass die Spielewelt in wow noch viel größer ist und so deutlich mehr bietet.

Abschliessend will nich nochmal betonen dass Rift wirklich ein sehr gutes MMO ist, aber für einige bietet es wahrscheinlich nicht genug. Aber vielleicht ist das auch gut so 
Und hinzufügen muss ich dass die PVP Begeisterten in unserer Gilde das Spiel auch sehr häufig loben, allerdings verstehe ich davon zu wenig 
Ich denke dass Rift eine wirkliche Alternative sein kann wenn man ein gutes MMO sucht und die Schnauze voll von wow hat.
Allerdings bin ich persönlich wohl nach all den Jahren zu sehr verwöhnt von wow, so wie wohl soviele andere ... .


----------



## Mike39 (26. April 2011)

Wird wohl wirklich ne gute Prise Gewohnheit sein und das vermissen meiner Gilde bei WoW.Ich sage nicht das Rift schlecht ist,nur das bei mir persönlich die Luft raus ist.Wie gesagt,ich fand die Levelphase einfach Hammer,einschließlich Risse und Invasionen.Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das ich das Crafting bei WoW super finde.Ich sagte nur das das Crafting bei Rift nen Witz ist und da bin ich nicht der einzige der die Meinung hat.Das wirklich einzige was mich bei Rift extrem nervt,sind die Leute die alle so tun als wären alle WoW-Spieler dumme Kiddys und WoW das mieseste aller Spiele,obwohls wahrscheinlich den meisten dort über Jahre gut genug war.Und ob die Comm. bei Rift wirklich besser ist,wage ich stark zu bezweifeln wenn ich mir die Foren dort ansehe oder die Chats.
Die Artefakte sind echt ne super Idee und weckt die Sammelleidenschaft.Habe nur arge Platzprobleme dadurch^^


----------



## Deathmummy (26. April 2011)

""Alles nur geklaut". Den Satz kann ich nur teilweise nachvollziehen. Rift hat den MMO-Markt jetzt nicht grundlegend erneuert, aber Trion macht einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Eine dynamische Welt heißt das Stichwort. Dem Spiel fehlt es aber eben abgesehen von der Spielwelt und dem Charaktersystem an Innovationen. Aber sind es die kleinen Dinge die Rift besser macht als andere MMOs. Seien es die kleinen leuchtenden Artefakte die man am Straßenrand finden kann oder die Rätsel die es in Rift gibt. Alles in allem ein gelunges Spiel mit seinen kleinen &#8222;Schönheitsfehlern"."


----------



## Klos1 (26. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> Ich war während meiner Questzeit total happy,gerade die Risse und Invasionen fand ich einfach nur geil.Aber seit ich nun eine Weile 50 bin ist bei mir leider schon die Luft raus.Werde wohl erstmal wieder zu WoW gehen und nach ner Weile wieder bei Rift vorbei schauen.Mit Updates und Patchs sind sie ja gut dabei.Wer hier allerdings sagt,das man Wochen mit den Berufen zubringen kann,scheint nicht viel Ahnung zu haben.Das Crafting bei Rift ist einfach nur nen Witz.



Naja - dann scheint dir ja nicht viel am crafting zu liegen, wenn du trotz dieser Meinung zu Wow zurück gehst. Zugegeben, es gibt natürlich besseres im Bereich Crafting. Aber wenn es in Rift ein Witz ist, dann ist es in Wow ein Oberwitz. 



Slaargh schrieb:


> Also deiner ersten Aussage stimme ich zu. Man sollte schon etwas mehr als das Startgebiet spielen um einen Überblick zu erhalten. Was den Großteil deiner Aussage angeht... stimme ich definitiv nicht zu. PvP in Rift ist nicht gut. Weder gut balanced noch gut durchdacht. Es ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. Das Craftingsystem in Rift ist grottenschlecht und in meinen Augen noch mieser als der PvP-Teil  und das soll etwas heißen. Und ja, mit Artefakte sammeln kann man sicher Wochen und Monate verbringen. Das ist dann aber ungefähr so aufregend wie Grashalme zählen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag Rift sehr, aber es hat auch eklatante Schwächen die dringend verbessert werden müssen. Das Rift aber der beste MMO-Release der letzten Jahre ist... da gebe ich Dir auch recht.
> 
> Ich mag diesen Hype nicht. Rift ist gut aber nicht das neue Maß der Dinge. Ich finde man sollte erst einmal 6-12 Monate abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Im Moment sieht es vielversprechend aus. Hoffen wir das Beste.



Mit dem PvP stimme ich zu. Das Problem ist nur, wo ist PvP wirklich gut. In Wow ist es der größte Scheiß, der mir jemals untergekommen ist. In Daoc war es super. Aber Daoc ist inzwischen uralt und hat andere Schwächen. In Darkfall ist es ganz gut, aber ich stehe nicht so wirklich auf Corpse-Loot. Ja und nun wird es schon schwer. In GW kann man gut PvP machen, allerdings sind vollständig instanzierte Welten für mich ein KO-Kriterium. In Aion stört mich dieser langweilige Abyss und außerdem ist die Flugkomponente für Nahkämpfer einfach für die Tonne. In Aoc wurde PvP meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zu Ende gedacht. Einst als PvP-Spiel angekündigt ist es jetzt in meinen Augen eher PvE. Warhammer - naja. Besser als Rift ja, aber weit hinter dem zurückgeblieben, was Daoc mal war. Außerdem madiger PvE-Teil und außerdem stört es mich, dass man da in eine Rolle gewängt wird. Du bist Plattenträger, dann trage auch ein Schild. Es gibt zwar z.B. als Auserwählter nen Baum, wo auch Zweihandskills drin sind, aber es ist nutzlos.

Irgendwie finde ich kein Spiel, dass guten PvP bietet und mir auch anderweidig so gut gefällt, wie Daoc es damals getan hat. Meine ganzen Hoffnungen liegen jetzt bei GW2. 
Aber das dauert noch.


----------



## Kafka (26. April 2011)

Was haben alle gegen das Crafting? Es ist zwar nicht extrem überragend, aber dennoch gut. Man kann sich z.b. mit Rüstungsschmied usw wärend der Levelphase nette Sachen selbst machen, und sich sein 50er Startequipt zusammen zimmern. Dazu kann man durchs einsetzen von Scherben den einen oder anderen Stat schon recht früh bissal pushen. 

Ich kann euer Geheule echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Mike39 (26. April 2011)

@Klos
Dann sage mir mal bitte was am Crafting in Rift besser sein soll,als in WoW.Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.Und ich schrieb das ich zum Großteil wegen meiner Gilde zurück gehe und weil mir Rift keinen Spaß mehr macht.Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
Und Kafka,genau das kann ich bei WoW auch.Ok die Scherben nicht,aber sich sein Startequip zusammen basteln auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Lancegrim (26. April 2011)

Wow Crafting und Rift Crafting sind 1:1 das gleiche, vom System her, die Berufe an sich sind bischen anders. Aber bei beiden Spielen sammelst du Rohstoffe und klicks auf "Alles erstellen". Da gibt es keinen Unterschied.

Das System findest du in fast allen Mmorpgs in der Art, es gibt kaum welche die es anders haben.

Positiv aufgefallen sind mir da nur das alte Everquest 2 Crafting und das Pre NGE Crafting in Star Wars Galaxies.


----------



## Kafka (26. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> @Klos
> Dann sage mir mal bitte was am Crafting in Rift besser sein soll,als in WoW.Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.Und ich schrieb das ich zum Großteil wegen meiner Gilde zurück gehe und weil mir Rift keinen Spaß mehr macht.Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
> Und Kafka,genau das kann ich bei WoW auch.Ok die Scherben nicht,aber sich sein Startequip zusammen basteln auf jeden Fall.



Tja aber in wow kannste nicht alles wieder in die jehweiligen Grundmats oder Reste (für andere Sachen zu verwerten) dissen, und somit sehr viele Mats sparen. Das ist wie ich finde ein großer Vorteil


----------



## Kokoros (26. April 2011)

Ich bin enttäuscht, da Rift eigentlich, wie schon von vielen gesagt, WoW in schön aber schlecht ist. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mit WoW aufgehört, da es mir auf die Neven ging immer das Selbe zu machen (es war zwar noch erträglich aber spannend war es auch nicht mehr innis, quests...). Ich dachte Rift bringt mal etwas schwung in das Elfen-Orc-Setting, aber dem war nicht so. Jeder der was besseres als Wow erwartet sollte es lassen aber jeder der was Neues ausprobieren will und sich nicht von langweiligen Quests vergraulen lässt sollte zugreifen.


----------



## Klos1 (26. April 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> @Klos
> Dann sage mir mal bitte was am Crafting in Rift besser sein soll,als in WoW.Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.Und ich schrieb das ich zum Großteil wegen meiner Gilde zurück gehe und weil mir Rift keinen Spaß mehr macht.Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
> Und Kafka,genau das kann ich bei WoW auch.Ok die Scherben nicht,aber sich sein Startequip zusammen basteln auf jeden Fall.



Hab ich schon mehrfach erwähnt, hier im Thread. In Rift kann ich weitaus bessere Sachen herstellen. Vor allem als Schmied. Und wenn ich da ne epische Axt herstelle, dann kann ich diese auch verkaufen und hab keine bescheuerte "aber die kann nur ein Rüstungsschmied tragen" - Einschränkung. Außerdem ist das herstellbare Zeug nicht völliges Fallobst im Gegensatz zu dem, was ich immo so aus Instanzen bekommen kann. Darüber hinaus finde ich das System mit den Handwerker-Plaketten ganz gut, die ich durch Quests bekomme und bei höheren Quests durch Zufall halt auch ne Gedenkplakette, für die ich epische Rezepte bekomme.

Vom System her ist das Craften fast das Gleiche wie in Wow. Vom Nutzen um Welten besser. Im Vergleich zu dem, was so manch anderes Spiel bietet, natürlich immer noch verbesserungswürdig.

Jo - Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass du behauptet hättest, wegen dem besseren Crafting zu Wow zurückzugehen. Genauso wenig, wie ich überhaupt was dagegen habe, dass du ein anderes Spiel spielst.
Kann ja jeder zocken, was er will.

@Kafka:

Ich hab nichts gegen das Crafting. Mir macht es Spass. Etwas neues zu versuchen, wie beispielsweise von GW2 angekündigt, hätte aber auch nicht geschadet. Besser geht es auf jedenfall. Aber in Rift crafte ich wenigstens als Schmied nicht für die Tonne, so wie in Wow. Aber in Wow könntest du sowas auch nicht machen. Da würde dir sofort wieder die gesamte Raid-Fraktion ins Gesicht springen, wenn du die Möglichkeit schaffen würdest, ne Waffe schmieden zu können, die halbwegs an Raid-Zeugs rankommt. Außer natürlich, wenn du fürs Craften Items aus Raid-Instanzen brauchst. Womit am Ende doch wieder alles auf Raiden rausläuft. Denn am Ende ist Wow nichts anderes als Raiden, Raiden, Raiden, Raiden...

Und der Content-Nachschub sieht so aus: Raidinstanz -> Raidinstanz -> Raidinstanz -> und noch ne Raidinstanz -> und zur Abwechslung, weil wir es schon so lange nicht mehr hatten mal ne Raidinstanz. Hoffentlich beschreitet Rift auf Dauer nicht den gleichen Weg.



Kafka schrieb:


> Tja aber in wow kannste nicht alles wieder in die jehweiligen Grundmats oder Reste (für andere Sachen zu verwerten) dissen, und somit sehr viele Mats sparen. Das ist wie ich finde ein großer Vorteil



Auch das ist ein Vorteil. Ich sage ja, für mich macht Craften in Rift deutlich mehr Laune. Es ist nicht der heilige Gral des Craftens und von der Umsetzung kaum anders, als in Wow, aber unterm Strich dennoch besser.


----------



## Michalute (26. April 2011)

GW 2 das popelspiel wird sinken wie eine heisse kartoffel ( nüscht neues ).

ps: ich habe immer recht und ihr unrecht


----------



## Kafka (26. April 2011)

Michalute schrieb:


> GW 2 das popelspiel wird sinken wie eine heisse kartoffel ( nüscht neues ).
> 
> ps: ich habe immer recht und ihr unrecht



Am Gegenteiltag vll xD


----------



## Elborian (26. April 2011)

Mein Tip fangt mal Forsaken World an und vergleicht (-;


----------



## Kafka (26. April 2011)

Elborian schrieb:


> Mein Tip fangt mal Forsaken World an und vergleicht (-;



Forsaken World ist das zukünftige WoW. Free to Play und kacke^^


----------



## Degnus (26. April 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man Rift und WoW, was den Erfolg angeht in keinsterweise vergleichen. 
Hier stehen 6 Jahre und ein paar Monate sich gegenüber und im ernst die muss Rift erstmal schaffen und glaube kaum, so leids mir tut, das Rift annähernd die 10 Millionen Spielermarke erreicht, ich denke dies ist eine Schallmauer, die kaum je wieder einer knacken wird. (Außer Blizzard selbst)
Warum ? Nun ja hier Teile ich die Meinung eines Blizzardmitarbeiters, der da sagte: Das einzigste MMO, was den selben Erfolg wie WoW haben wird, wird bzw. dieses ablösen wird kommt von uns. Und schmunzelte sogar dabei.
Mag im ersten Moment sehr eingebildet klingen, aber drüber nachgedacht, wird er mit dieser Aussage, mehr oder weniger recht behalten.
Da es hier Punkte gibt die es zu beachten gilt.
Blizzard hat die Erfahrung und Sie Wissen zu 90 % was die Breite Masse verlangt von einem guten MMO.
Sie kennen jegliche gute Zutat und mal ehrlich, aufm Baum schlafen die auch nicht. Das next Generation MMO was von Blizz kommt, mit dem heutigen Wissen, ihres und anderer MMO´s, kann fast nur ein Knaller werden. 
Aber auch hier lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Die einzigsten Punkte denke ich wo man vergleiche ziehen kann und sollte, sind Gameplay, Spaß usw. 

Grafik, weiß nicht was die Leute haben, aber wenn ich überleg wie WoW zu release aussah und wie es jetzt aussieht. Für die Engine vollkommen ok.

Ich gönne Rift seinen Platz in der MMO Welt. Konkurrenz belebt das geschäfft und jeder der hofft oder behauptet WoW neigt sich dem Ende, auch das hör ich schon seit dem WoW existiert und siehe da es lebt immernoch.

Spielt das was euch Spaß macht. Man kann auch 2 - 3 MMO´s Spielen (wer die Zeit hat).

Mein Fazit: Ich habe Rift angezockt, für mich ist es noch nicht das Spiel was mich zum Wechsel anregt und daher, bleib ich bei meinem alten aber doch, für mich immernoch schönem WoW.


----------



## Kafka (26. April 2011)

Degnus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man Rift und WoW, was den Erfolg angeht in keinsterweise vergleichen.
> Hier stehen 6 Jahre und ein paar Monate sich gegenüber und im ernst die muss Rift erstmal schaffen und glaube kaum, so leids mir tut, das Rift annähernd die 10 Millionen Spielermarke erreicht, ich denke dies ist eine Schallmauer, die kaum je wieder einer knacken wird. (Außer Blizzard selbst)
> Warum ? Nun ja hier Teile ich die Meinung eines Blizzardmitarbeiters, der da sagte: Das einzigste MMO, was den selben Erfolg wie WoW haben wird, wird bzw. dieses ablösen wird kommt von uns. Und schmunzelte sogar dabei.
> Mag im ersten Moment sehr eingebildet klingen, aber drüber nachgedacht, wird er mit dieser Aussage, mehr oder weniger recht behalten.
> ...



Kleiner Einwurf. nach den Userzahlen kannste so nicht gehen, vergleich lieber die US und EU zahlen beider Games. Denn die angäblichen 10 Millionen bei WoW die du anspricht sind Weltweit (also auch Asien, Russland usw) und Rift ist erst in US und EU erschienen. 

Zu "Blizzard weiss was sie machen und liefern gute Quallität". Seit Activision bei Blizzard mit mischt würde ich das nichtmehr behaupten, da werden fast nurnoch die Sachen aufgewärmt bzw bissal überarbeitet, die es schon seit Jahren gibt (Naxx, Ony, die alten Troll Raids). Activision Blizzard interessiert sich mittlerweile einen Dreck für die User, da geht es nurnoch darum die Leute so gut wie möglich mit wenig Aufwand zu melken (Blizzard selbst war früher natürlich auch gewinn orientiert, aber man hat sich noch wirklich mühe gegeben um den Usern was zu bieten).


----------



## Degnus (26. April 2011)

Hm da hätten wir es wieder. Nun ist es auch mal so, Meinungen sind verschieden. Es gibt auf der einen Seite die, die es Schade fanden, das Zul Aman und Co. ausm Spiel genommen wurden. Jetzt kommen auf der anderen Seite die, die der Meinung sind Blizz hat keine Ideen mehr, den ist´s egal usw. Dem widersprech ich, ich freue mich auf die Aufgewährmte Mühle und auch auf den weiteren Verlauf des Contents. 

Ist nunmal auch Irgendwo ansichtssache.
Klar sind die Spielerzahlen auch irgendwo Rückläufig. Normal nach dem Start eines neuen Spieles. Ist halt NEU.
Aber wie zu beobachten ist, sind hier und da und das nicht nur vereinzelt Leute vorhanden, die wieder auf dem Weg zurück sind.Ist nunmal tatsache.

Nun ja 10 Mille Weltweit. Sage ich wieder und da bin ich fest von Überzeugt, das Rift das aufjedenfal nicht schaffen wird.

Und ich liebe die Leute die alle Jahre wieder sagen, WoW stirbt, dreckspiel, was auch immer und hey siehe da, nach 6 Jahren gejammer, es ist immernoch da und erfolgreich.

Will nur damit sagen, das genau das geweine, was man hier und dort liest, schon seit Jahren bestand hat, ja im Grunde sogar schon seit der Beta und was ist drauss geworden ? Das erfolgreichste MMO bis Dato. 

Mir macht es Spaß, muss ich sogar zugeben solch Diskussionen zu beobachten und immer wieder feststellen zu müssen, im endeffekt bleibt alles beim alten. 

Daher wieder, beachte mein Fazit: JEDER soll ruhig Spielen was ihm gefällt. Ich für meinen Teil AoC = reinfall, WaR = reinfall, Aion = reinfall und zum selben Fazit bin ich mittlerweile bei Rift angekommen. 
Ja die Spiele haben Bomben ansätze, alle. 
Nur auf die Dauer muss ich sagen, keine Epische Story und ja, WoW bietet davon selbst nach Arthas, wer sich damit beschäftigt mehr als genug.


----------



## SireS (26. April 2011)

Degnus schrieb:


> Ich gönne Rift seinen Platz in der MMO Welt. Konkurrenz belebt das geschäfft und jeder der hofft oder behauptet WoW neigt sich dem Ende, auch das hör ich schon seit dem WoW existiert und siehe da es lebt immernoch.
> 
> Spielt das was euch Spaß macht. Man kann auch 2 - 3 MMO´s Spielen (wer die Zeit hat).



Genau meine Meinung. Blizzard hat schon immer Meilensteine gesetzt seit es sie gibt. Erfahrene PC-Spieler wissen, daß sich die Ausgabe für einen Blizzard-Titel lohnt, es ist immer etwas besonderes und qualitativ auf sehr hohem Niveau. 

Natürlich hatte auch wow damals seine Macken, nichtsdestotrotz war es ein Meilenstein in der Pc-Spiele-Geschichte und ich weiss schon jetzt, daß Blizz's nächster Titel wieder ein Kracher werden wird.

Trotzdem kann ein Blick über den Tellerrand nicht schaden und ich werde mir morgen Rift holen, das ich schon in der CB gespielt habe, mein damaliger Rechner hatte jedoch Probleme mit dem Spiel. Ich find Rift deshalb gut, weil es viele bekannte Elemente gekonnt verbessert und bis GW2 erscheint könnte es mir die ein oder andere Stunde versüßen.

LG
SireS


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. April 2011)

Degnus schrieb:


> Hm da hätten wir es wieder. Nun ist es auch mal so, Meinungen sind verschieden. Es gibt auf der einen Seite die, die es Schade fanden, das Zul Aman und Co. ausm Spiel genommen wurden. Jetzt kommen auf der anderen Seite die, die der Meinung sind Blizz hat keine Ideen mehr, den ist´s egal usw. Dem widersprech ich, ich freue mich auf die Aufgewährmte Mühle und auch auf den weiteren Verlauf des Contents.
> 
> Ist nunmal auch Irgendwo ansichtssache.
> Klar sind die Spielerzahlen auch irgendwo Rückläufig. Normal nach dem Start eines neuen Spieles. Ist halt NEU.
> ...



Dann erklär mir mal warum sich Rift an den 10 Millionen Spielern weltweit messen muss?
Warum bewertest du ein Spiel überhaupt nach der Spieleranzahl? AoC ist, was man so hört, alles andere als ein Reinfall, der Start war unglücklich, das lag unter anderem daran das Funcom nicht so viele Fanboys hatte wie Blizzard, welche ein Spiel, egal wie schlecht und verbuggt es ist, kaufen. Mittlerweile sind die Spielerzahlen aber wieder stark gestiegen - großartig Beschäftigt mit AoC hab ich mich bis dato leider nicht, auch wenn ich sogar noch einen Account hätte. Eventuell schaue ich mal hinein.
Aion hatte keine Bomben Ansätze, Chinagrinding ist alles andere als "bombig" und WAR ereilte das selbe Startschicksal wie AoC, nur hat es Mythic nicht geschafft das Ruder nocheinmal zu wenden. 

Bezüglich Rift lässt sich sagen, das die Spieleranzahl sicher nicht sinken, das Spiel immernoch in den Top5 der Verkaufscharts ist und immer mehr in den Endcontent kommen, welcher dem wow´schen PVE-Endcontent mit Sicherheit das Wasser reichen kann - kein Grund für einen Umstieg also, nochdazu kommen monatlich! Raidinstanzen und neue Inhalte nach. Während mein DK in WoW, verglichen mit Jänner, Februar, in einem recht minder belebten SW herumsteht (im Februar noch 6 Monate verlängert, ich könnt mich hauen...), steht (leider!) mein Schurke in einem mehr als belebten Meridian und täte zu jeder Tageszeit, auch als DD, in weniger als 40 Minuten eine Gruppe finden. Das die Luft bei mir mittlerweile trotzdem wieder ein bisschen herausen ist, ist eine persönliche Sache, so gehts mir mit jedem MMO im Endgame...

Ich verstehe schon das DIR das Spiel nicht gefällt, aber warum du den Erfolg eines Spiels allein an den Spielerzahlen festmachst, das versteh ich nicht. Ein Spiel kann auch mit 500.000 Spielern rentabel sein, du kriegst von deinen 10 Millionen Spielern weltweit auf deinem Server doch eh nichts mit, dort tummeln sich maximal 5000!


----------



## Lancegrim (26. April 2011)

Ich habe Age of Conan lange gespielt, das Problem von dem Spiel ist das es sich an ein erwachsenes Publikum wendet. Es ist nicht jedermans Geschmack in jedem Kampf Körperteile fliegen zu sehen. 


Sein wir mal ehrlich wo sagen die Eltern eher das ihr Kind es spielen darf, bei nem Spiel das aussieht wie ein Comic mit bunten Elfen und Orks, oder eins wo Köpfe fliegen, Gliedmaßen abgetrennt werden ect ect.

Was nicht heißen soll das WoW ein Kinderspiel ist, aber Eltern erlauben ihren Kindern eher WoW als Spiele wie AoC. 


Nur um mal was zu AoC gesagt zu haben.


----------



## Lari (26. April 2011)

Bisher gefällt mir Rift weitestgehend, was mir etwas Bedenken bereitet ist das LFG Tool.
Es ist nun doch kein Browser, sondern ein Finder. Gruppen zusammenwürfeln und los. Wenn auch vorerst server intern.
Serverübergreifend ist allerdings nur noch eine Frage der Zeit und dann gehts los mit den Leavern.

Das wieder beinhart von WoW kopiert wird lässt sich nicht abstreiten, es macht exakt dasselbe und sogar schon mit den 7 Dailys, die man hintereinander machen kann.
Hoffen wir, es nimmt keine WoW Ausmaße an, was Spielerverhalten angeht, aber das lässt sich wohl nicht verhindern. Ich werd das Tool jedenfalls vorerst meiden, solang es eben geht.


----------



## Degnus (26. April 2011)

Ich mache den Erfolg nicht allein an Spielerzahlen fest. Sondern die Zeit, 6 Jahre, wie schnell im vergleich zu heute die Spielerzahl Direkt nach release angestiegen ist. Hat nie einer mit gerechnet. Und bisher kein MMO annähernd wieder geschafft. Spielerzahlen sind ein indikator. Aber 6. Jahre ich sags mal so Marktführer und auf gewisse Art vorbild zu sein, ist schon nett. Zumal ich denke WoW immernoch der Platzhirsch ist und ne Weile bleibt, an dem sich alle orientieren werden. Das nenne ich erfolgreich halt.
Und zum Thema Grafik ich find gerade den Comic style super, ich brauch diesen neumodischen schnick schnack nicht. Ich für mich habe lieber das für mich schöne Spielerlebnis. Ich Spiel selbst Diablo 2 noch weils Spass macht und nicht wegen der Grafik.
Und das mit dem das du in SW keine leute siehst tut mir leid, ist. Wiederrum Server abhängig., ich kann mich als Hordie nicht beschweren. Weder als DD ne ini zu finden oder sonstewas. Und leere gegenden und Server gibs in Rift auch.

P.S. schön das es noch Leute gibt die anständig diskutieren können.


----------



## Khanox (26. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Bisher gefällt mir Rift weitestgehend, was mir etwas Bedenken bereitet ist das LFG Tool.
> Es ist nun doch kein Browser, sondern ein Finder. Gruppen zusammenwürfeln und los. Wenn auch vorerst server intern.
> Serverübergreifend ist allerdings nur noch eine Frage der Zeit und dann gehts los mit den Leavern.
> 
> ...




Mann kann nur hoffen, dass die leute aus den Fehlern gelernt haben. Da es vorerst Server intern bleiben wird, habe ich keine großen bedenken.
Ich hoffe dennoch auf eine saubere Community wenn das Tool da ist.
Zwar werde ich den Finder auch so gut es geht meiden, aber wenn ich ne halbe Stunde ohne Erfolg eine Gruppe suche, dann wird wohl doch auf das Tool zurückgegriffen.
Mir gingen schon ziemlich viele Inis flöten da entweder ein Tank fehlte oder kein Heiler auffindbar war.
Lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen...


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich habe Age of Conan lange gespielt, das Problem von dem Spiel ist das es sich an ein erwachsenes Publikum wendet. Es ist nicht jedermans Geschmack in jedem Kampf Körperteile fliegen zu sehen.



Ich glaube Jugendliche finden sowas aufregender als Erwachsene.


----------



## Blackshield (27. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

zur endlosen Diskussion WoW und Rift muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf loswerden:

Ich habe 5 Jahre WoW gespielt und es hat mir die meiste Zeit Spaß gemacht. Ich bin - jetzt bitte nicht flamen - Casual-Player. Ich hatte meinen Spaß in WoW. Ich habe mich gefreut, als ich mein erstes Mount bekommen hab! Hat damals echt Aufwand bedeutet und an Epic-Reiten war noch gar nicht zu denken. Dann kamen die Erweiterungen. Genial, neuer Content, neue Aufgaben, fesselnd und herausfordernd???? Ich habe es als Casual-Player geschafft, 10! Lvl85-Chars zu haben. Die meisten mit schnellem Fliegen und ein paar epsichen Teilen... Wohlgemerkt als Casual. Ich habe mich am Ende gefragt, ob die von Blizz die Anzahl der Charaktere auf dem Server wohl erhöhen... Es wurde langweilig.

Dann kam Rift. Hmm, ausprobieren. Hey, Grafik sieht gut aus. Stimmung und Drumherum passt. Was Neues eben! Macht momentan noch Spaß und vor Allem eins: Es schwingt sich noch keiner auf und glaubt, allen zu zeigen zu müssen, was für ein toller Hecht er/sie ist. Das ist das Angenehmste an dem Spiel. Man fragt ingame etwas und bekommt keine Antwort wie "lern zu spielen" "mannmannmann haste noch nie gezockt oder was???" sondern man bekommt konstruktive Hilfe. Ja, so etwas gibt es noch!!!

Allein das wird mich bei Rift halten...bis eben was Besseres kommt. Ich bin Casual-Player... und deswegen flexibel!

Fazit: Rift ist gut, ich würde sogar sagen sehr gut. Deswegen bleibe ich erst mal hier. Solange die Community so angenehm ist, wie sie sich momentan darstellt, solange fühle ich mich hier wohl. Und ich bleibe genau solange...

Gruß 
Blacks


----------



## teroa (27. April 2011)

Degnus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man Rift und WoW, was den Erfolg angeht in keinsterweise vergleichen.
> Hier stehen 6 Jahre und ein paar Monate sich gegenüber und im ernst die muss Rift erstmal schaffen und glaube kaum, so leids mir tut, das Rift annähernd die 10 Millionen Spielermarke erreicht,




abwarten noch ist rift nicht im asiatischen raum erschienen...also zieh mal bei ka 12-13 millionen wow spieler ca 7 ab dann haste noch ca 6 millionen die sich der rest teilt also us/eu und wo es sonst noch gibt ka kanada zb uswusw...


----------



## account14 (27. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich habe Age of Conan lange gespielt, das Problem von dem Spiel ist das es sich an ein erwachsenes Publikum wendet. Es ist nicht jedermans Geschmack in jedem Kampf Körperteile fliegen zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Sein wir mal ehrlich wo sagen die Eltern eher das ihr Kind es spielen darf, bei nem Spiel das aussieht wie ein Comic mit bunten Elfen und Orks, oder eins wo Köpfe fliegen, Gliedmaßen abgetrennt werden ect ect.
> ...




Ähm. Aoc ist ab 18! Das solltest du eigentlich wissen wenn du angeblich so lange Aoc gespielst hast.
Damit steht das außer Diskussion was Eltern ihren Kindern erlauben, und jedem ist klar für welches Publikum Aoc entwickelt wurde.


----------



## RedShirt (27. April 2011)

Blackshield schrieb:


> Ich bin - jetzt bitte nicht flamen - Casual-Player.
> (snip)
> 
> .... neue Aufgaben, fesselnd und herausfordernd???? Ich habe es als Casual-Player geschafft, 10! Lvl85-Chars zu haben. Die meisten mit schnellem Fliegen und ein paar epsichen Teilen... Wohlgemerkt als Casual. Ich habe mich am Ende gefragt, ob die von Blizz die Anzahl der Charaktere auf dem Server wohl erhöhen... Es wurde langweilig.



Nun, mach mal /played, addiere die Tage. Dann denk über "casual" nochmal nach.
10 Chars hochzuknallen ist beileibe keine Kunst, sondern einfach nur Zeit reingebuttert.
Wie damals Resigear farmen. Nicht der Beste hatte das meiste, sondern der mit der meisten Zeit.


----------



## wertzû (27. April 2011)

account14 schrieb:


> Ähm. Aoc ist ab 18! Das solltest du eigentlich wissen wenn du angeblich so lange Aoc gespielst hast.
> Damit steht das außer Diskussion was Eltern ihren Kindern erlauben, und jedem ist klar für welches Publikum Aoc entwickelt wurde.



tja und ich spielte mit 11 schon spiele für 18 und schaute auch filme ab 18 mit diesem alter. Aber nein bei daoc war das nicht so...


----------



## Lancegrim (27. April 2011)

account14 schrieb:


> Ähm. Aoc ist ab 18! Das solltest du eigentlich wissen wenn du angeblich so lange Aoc gespielst hast.
> Damit steht das außer Diskussion was Eltern ihren Kindern erlauben, und jedem ist klar für welches Publikum Aoc entwickelt wurde.




Und du meinst das interessiert Eltern wenn ihre bockigen Teenie Kinder rumzicken das wie was haben wollen? Klar weiß ich das es ab 18 ist, aber mal im Ernst, in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich hab auch mit 13 schon ab 18 Spiele gespielt weil du sie einfach so bekommen kannst ohne das jemand auf das Alter achtet. So wars damals und so ists jetzt immernoch.


----------



## EvilTwin (27. April 2011)

daoc != aoc


----------



## Mike39 (27. April 2011)

Blackshield schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich spiele auf Immerwacht Skeptiker,und da sind bei der führenden Gilde im Progress doch schon einige bei,die denken sie wären Gott.Besonders einer fällt da fast täglich negativ auf mit seinen dummen Sprüchen.Aber im allgemeinen ist die Comm schon nett.Aber warte mal wenn Rift genauso lang draussen ist wie WoW.Dann wirds da mindestens genauso abgehen.Obwohl ich auf Antonidas nicht so schlimme Erfahrungen gemacht habe,wie immer alle von der WoW-Comm behaupten.


----------



## Sharanu (27. April 2011)

EvilTwin schrieb:


> daoc != aoc



Ehm ... AoC = Age of Conan und DAoC = Dark Age of Camelot .. ist nicht ein und das selbe ....


----------



## Lancegrim (27. April 2011)

Deshalb hat er ja != gemacht, das steht für Ungleich, sprich nicht das selbe. Sein Post is völlig korrekt.


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. April 2011)

> Ehm ... AoC = Age of Conan und DAoC = Dark Age of Camelot .. ist nicht ein und das selbe ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das "!=" soll "ungleich" bedeuten...merkste selber ne...

wobei das richtige Zeichen eigentlich &#8800; wäre....aber naja


----------



## Vanachtern (27. April 2011)

Moin, also als langjähriger (ex) wow-zocker finde ich Rift bisher angenehm neu. Aus wow ist zumindest bei mir die Luft raus. Ich glaube, dass es Vielen ebenso ergeht.
Rift wird mit Sicherheit überleben, wenn Trion es schafft, den high end content attraktiv zu halten. Raids, Dungeons etc..
Wenn sie es dann noch schaffen PvP und PvE auseinander zuhalten haben sie gewonnen.
Nur blos kein balancing wegen PvP Weinern, dass eine Klasse oped und zu imba ist.
Es gibt so viele Leute, die nur PvE interessiert sind und gerne raiden und dungeons machen. Diese waren immer !"§$%&/, wenn es wieder mal einen nerf gab, weil im PvP etwas irgwie was 
einigen Leuten nicht passte.
Viele "Nur-PvE ler" spielen ihre Klasse eben weil sie auf irgeinem Gebiet herausragend ist. Im PvE. 
Warum nur sollen die immer darunter leiden, wenn im PvP etwas irgwo nicht gut genug gebalanced ist?

Imo läge eine gute Lösung darin, PvP und Pve strikt zu trennen. nach dem Motto: "If PvP = 1, then skilltree_PvP_1, else...".
Somit könnte das PvP gebalanced werden, unabhängig vom PvE. DAS würde Vielen entgegen kommen, da bin ich mir absolut sicher.
Also, meine Meinung: wenn Trion es nicht vergeigt, hat Rift durchaus gute Chancen auf dem Markt zu bleiben


----------



## Lancegrim (27. April 2011)

Was mir grade mal wieder so schön auffällt ist das viele leute imba benutzen um zu beschreiben das eine Klasse bzw Char oder was auch immer viel zu stark und überpowered ist. Was einfach total falsch ist. Bitte benutzt doch Wörter in ihrer Bedeutung und nicht in irgendwas von ner Community ausgedachten. Nur weil ne Community die Bedeutung eines Wortes total ändert ist das noch lange nicht richtig.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. April 2011)

Nur weil "imba" auch bedeuten kann das eine Klasse/Skill/whatever zu schwach ist heißt es nicht das es andersrum falsch ist? Oo
Ich bin ja eh für gosu :>

/e
Ich kenn IMBA noch aus meinem Studium und steht für: International Master of Business Administration oder so.


----------



## Lancegrim (27. April 2011)

Ja eben, imba is Abkürzung für imbalanced und das kann eben sowohl zu stark als auch zu schwach bedeuten. Aber das interessiert irgendwie keinen, es wird immer nur verwendet um zu beschreiben das etwas zu stark is.

Aber egal, geht hier ja um Rift net um die Bedeutung von Worten


----------



## Khanox (27. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ich bin ja eh für gosu :>




hab die leider vergessen was es heisst  aber gosu ist gut ^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. April 2011)

> ich bin ja eh für gosu :>



ah da spielt jemand Starcraft


----------



## FliX80 (27. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja eben, imba is Abkürzung für imbalanced und das kann eben sowohl zu stark als auch zu schwach bedeuten. Aber das interessiert irgendwie keinen, es wird immer nur verwendet um zu beschreiben das etwas zu stark is.
> 
> Aber egal, geht hier ja um Rift net um die Bedeutung von Worten




 *klugscheiß an* sprache lebt und wörter verändern ihre bedeutung im täglichen gebrauch. das berühmte f-wort meinte früher auch nichts anderes, als eine ledertasche...


----------



## Mike39 (27. April 2011)

FliX80 schrieb:


> *klugscheiß an* sprache lebt und wörter verändern ihre bedeutung im täglichen gebrauch. das berühmte f-wort meinte früher auch nichts anderes, als eine ledertasche...



Hoffe du meinst die Federtasche^^


----------



## account14 (28. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Und du meinst das interessiert Eltern wenn ihre bockigen Teenie Kinder rumzicken das wie was haben wollen? Klar weiß ich das es ab 18 ist, aber mal im Ernst, in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich hab auch mit 13 schon ab 18 Spiele gespielt weil du sie einfach so bekommen kannst ohne das jemand auf das Alter achtet. So wars damals und so ists jetzt immernoch.



ROFL du bist ja geil.
Ich habe lediglich dein Geschreibsel zitiert. 
*Du *schreibst ja das AOC weniger Erfolg hat weil Eltern das ihren Kindern *eher *verbieten. (klar nicht alle. Gibt genug assi Eltern die sich nicht um ihre Kinder kümmern, wie hier ja noch stolz von manchem Schreiber erzählt wird! )
Echt Hammer manche Leute hier!



Lancegrim schrieb:


> Sein wir mal ehrlich wo sagen die Eltern eher das ihr Kind es spielen adarf, bei nem Spiel das aussieht wie ein Comic mit bunten Elfen und Orks, oder eins wo Köpfe fliegen, Gliedmaßen abgetrennt werden ect ect.


----------



## Lancegrim (28. April 2011)

Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? Ich hab dich weder angegriffen noch sonst was, ich hab lediglich gesagt wie es ist.


----------



## account14 (28. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> ..., ich hab lediglich gesagt wie es ist.



Bloß bei dem was du sagst, weißt du offensichtlich selber nicht genau was du wann sagst....
Du hast 2 gegensätzliche Aussagen zum Thema USK 18 getätigt!
Zuerst sagst du die Eltern lassen die Kinder eher Spiele wie WOW spielen und keine Blutspiele wie AOC, und im 2ten Beitrag zu dem Thema, widersprichst du dir, und behauptest das Gegenteil, und fragst mich in welcher Welt ich lebe!

Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt in welcher Welt du lebst, da du deine Meinung offensichtlich stündlich änderst?
Ich zitier dich gerne ein 2tes mal:

Zuerst:


Lancegrim schrieb:


> *Sein wir mal ehrlich wo sagen die Eltern eher das ihr Kind es spielen adarf, bei nem Spiel das aussieht wie ein Comic mit bunten Elfen und Orks, oder eins wo Köpfe fliegen, Gliedmaßen abgetrennt werden ect ect.*



dann plötzlich:


Lancegrim schrieb:


> *Und du meinst das interessiert Eltern wenn ihre bockigen Teenie Kinder rumzicken das wie was haben wollen?* Klar weiß ich das es ab 18 ist, aber mal im Ernst, in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich hab auch mit 13 schon ab 18 Spiele gespielt weil du sie einfach so bekommen kannst ohne das jemand auf das Alter achtet. So wars damals und so ists jetzt immernoch.


----------



## Lancegrim (28. April 2011)

Und dir kommt nicht in den Sinn das es beide Seiten von Eltern gibt? Es gibt sehrwohl Eltern die interessieren sich dafür was ihre Kinder so spielen und forschen da sogar nach was das für Spiele sind im Internet. Und es gibt eben auch welche die ineteressiert das nicht was da gespielt wird, hauptsache das Kind ist beschäftigt.

Was hat das mit Meinung ändern zu tun bitte schön? Ich packe ja nicht alle Eltern pauschal in eine Schublade.


Ich kannte jemanden bei dem haben die Eltern abartig den Finger drauf gehabt was er spielen darf, der durfte Ragnarok spielen und WoW. Aber selbst bei Guild Wars haben die Eltern gesagt das sei zu brutal. Aber genauso kenn ich genug Leute wo es die Eltern nicht interessiert hat, bei mir wars genauso, meine Mutter hat zu mir gesagt ich kann am Pc spielen was ich will, solange Schule und häusliche Pflichten nicht drunter leiden.

Aber das is eh lange her inzwischen.


Bei Eltern die eben nachprüfen ect hat Age of Conan verloren und WoW gewonnen. Bei Eltern die nichts machen, isses völlig egal, da entscheidet das Kind selber.


----------



## Firun (28. April 2011)

Moderation:* @Lancegrim* und *account14* , ihr beide schweift sehr weit vom Thema ab und unterbrecht somit den Lese-fluss, ich bitte euch nun eure Diskussion per PM fort zu führen damit man hier wieder über das eigentliche Thema Diskutieren kann, danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Terrascream (30. April 2011)

Mich stören eigentlich nur diese Dinge bis jetzt:

Die ständigen Invasionen in Rift, da ich erst seit gestern spielen, stressen die mich =.=

Der abgehackte Bewegungsablauf...

Wenn man stirbt und sich wiederbelebt das man direkt geklatscht wird... evtl habe ich aber auch einfach nicht genug Skill für das Spiel...^^

Allerdings finde ich Rift trotzdem besser als WoW...wenn Trion solche Sachen wie den Bewegungsablauf flüssiger machen würden, wäre es grandios


----------



## Areson (1. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Mich stören eigentlich nur diese Dinge bis jetzt:
> 
> Die ständigen Invasionen in Rift, da ich erst seit gestern spielen, stressen die mich =.=
> 
> ...





Also dann hast du dir eindeutig das falsche Spiel gekauft. Risse und Invasionen sind ein Hauptbestandteil von Rift. Abgehackter Bewegungsablauf? Ist mir noch nix aufgefallen. Klar manche Bewegungen oder Effekte könnten besser sein (die ersten Animationen werden mit Patch 1.2 bereits verbessert) aber von abgehackt kann man da wohl nicht sprechen. Oder es liegt an der Onboard Grafikkarte, denn mit 2 FPS kann das abgehackt aussehen. Wenn man stirbt und sich wiederbelebt gibt es genau 4 Möglichkeiten. Ein anderer Spieler belebt einen wieder, man macht Seelenwanderung und steht als Seele direkt neben seinen Körper und man hat 10 oder 15 Sekunden zeit um sich zu bewegen und dann an der neuen Stelle wiederbelebt zu werden, man kann als Geist am Friedhof erscheinen und zu seinem Körper laufen um sich im Umkreis davon wiederzubeleben oder beim Heiler direkt am Friedhof. Wie man da direkt wieder geklatscht werden kann ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Deinem letzten Satz kann ich allerdings nur zustimmen. Auch mir gefällt Rift am besten zur Zeit. Wenn Trion so weiter macht wie bisher dann wird sich Rift mit sicherheit halten. Immerhin werden in Rift sogar nachts 3.00 Uhr noch Ini Gruppen gesucht. Wenn ich da an Warhammer denke ^^ Da sind nach dem Sandmännchen nur noch solche Grasbüschel wie aus einem Western durchs Bild gerollert ^^ Keiner mehr da, alle pennen. Und das auch an Wochenden. Also schon mal ein gutes Zeichen für Rift.


----------



## Terrascream (1. Mai 2011)

Areson schrieb:


> Also dann hast du dir eindeutig das falsche Spiel gekauft. Risse und Invasionen sind ein Hauptbestandteil von Rift. Abgehackter Bewegungsablauf? Ist mir noch nix aufgefallen. Klar manche Bewegungen oder Effekte könnten besser sein (die ersten Animationen werden mit Patch 1.2 bereits verbessert) aber von abgehackt kann man da wohl nicht sprechen. Oder es liegt an der Onboard Grafikkarte, denn mit 2 FPS kann das abgehackt aussehen. Wenn man stirbt und sich wiederbelebt gibt es genau 4 Möglichkeiten. Ein anderer Spieler belebt einen wieder, man macht Seelenwanderung und steht als Seele direkt neben seinen Körper und man hat 10 oder 15 Sekunden zeit um sich zu bewegen und dann an der neuen Stelle wiederbelebt zu werden, man kann als Geist am Friedhof erscheinen und zu seinem Körper laufen um sich im Umkreis davon wiederzubeleben oder beim Heiler direkt am Friedhof. Wie man da direkt wieder geklatscht werden kann ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Deinem letzten Satz kann ich allerdings nur zustimmen. Auch mir gefällt Rift am besten zur Zeit. Wenn Trion so weiter macht wie bisher dann wird sich Rift mit sicherheit halten. Immerhin werden in Rift sogar nachts 3.00 Uhr noch Ini Gruppen gesucht. Wenn ich da an Warhammer denke ^^ Da sind nach dem Sandmännchen nur noch solche Grasbüschel wie aus einem Western durchs Bild gerollert ^^ Keiner mehr da, alle pennen. Und das auch an Wochenden. Also schon mal ein gutes Zeichen für Rift.




Mich regen die teilweise nur einfach massiv auf^^
Aber ich hab jetzt mal ein paar geschlossen, ist ganz witzig.!

Mir fällt noch ein riesiger +Punkt ein.
Und zwar spiele ich ein Jäger (ihr wisst was ich mein^^)... der Sound wenn der schießt mit dem Bogen ist einfach so geil, ich hab immer das Gefühl das ich dem Gegner richtig eine verpasse


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Mich regen die teilweise nur einfach massiv auf^^
> Aber ich hab jetzt mal ein paar geschlossen, ist ganz witzig.!
> 
> Mir fällt noch ein riesiger +Punkt ein.
> Und zwar spiele ich ein Jäger (ihr wisst was ich mein^^)... der Sound wenn der schießt mit dem Bogen ist einfach so geil, ich hab immer das Gefühl das ich dem Gegner richtig eine verpasse



Tja, dann hör dir mal den Sound an, wenn der Krieger die Zweihandaxt schwingt. Nichts lächerlicheres habe ich noch nie gehört. So oder so ähnlich kann vielleicht ein Laserschuß eines X-Wings klingen, aber bestimmt kein kämpfender Krieger.


----------



## Nagroth (1. Mai 2011)

Ob RIFT, WOW, AION, AOC, HDRO, EVE oder SWG. Letztlich zählt ob einem das Setting gefällt, die Hintergrundgeschichte die Athmosphäre. Und da sind die Geschmäcker halt völlig verschieden.


----------



## Terrascream (1. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Tja, dann hör dir mal den Sound an, wenn der Krieger die Zweihandaxt schwingt. Nichts lächerlicheres habe ich noch nie gehört. So oder so ähnlich kann vielleicht ein Laserschuß eines X-Wings klingen, aber bestimmt kein kämpfender Krieger.




Ich meine ja auch nur den Schußsound


----------



## Nadaria (1. Mai 2011)

Ich war anfänglich total begeister von Rift und geblendet von dem Settings...

doch schnell musste ich feststellen das Rift nichts gelernt hat...

Questen besteht aus stupiden Grind:
töte x, sammel z,

Kampfsystem: 
Kopie. X mal gesehen.

Berufe:
stupides hochgrinden. stelle 300 schuhe her blablabla... nur um am schluss immer noch nichts sinnvolles herstellen zu können... denn die sinnvollen rezepte bekommt man nur wenn man sehr sehr sehr häufig in t2 inis grindet....

instanzen:
seien wir doch mal ehrlich... was ist das genau? töte 200mobs ala tank&spank um dann 3-6 interssante encounter zu sehen die man bis zu 100 mal wiederholt....

Rifts:
mobs kommen raus... am anfang super... aber stellt sich schnell als grind falle raus die beim questen eher nur nerft.... denn passieren tut nicht wirklich was... ein riss geht aus mobs kommen raus... sie werden gekillt und geben etwas planarit belohnung... thats all...

Dalies:
stupides gegrinde um billigen endcontent zu schaffen...

BG:
schon wesentlich bessere gesehen. in den meisten wird einfach nur rumgezergt... alles schon gesehen... eine nicht allzugute Kopie.. mehr nicht...

Seelen:
Innovativ? Man hat 3 Bäume die man tauschen kann? Was ist daran neu? Das man kaum noch Twinks spielen muss weil man Mage, Tank, Heiler, Melee All in One Packet bekommen kann? ...


Versteht mich nicht falsch... Rift ist auf den ersten Blick echt ein schönes Spiel ... aber schaut man genauer hin besteht es fast nur aus altbewährten öden Grind.... Nach 3 50ern loggt man sich ein macht ne ini die man schon 20mal gesehen hat und loggt sich wieder aus... spannend...


Guildwars verspricht da deutlich mehr Innovation.... Das Ziel dieser MMORPG's ist doch immer das gleiche.... Das Equip und damit die Stärke des Einzelnen... gemeinsame Ziele existieren nicht... und das in einem Multiplayer?
Wie wärs mit Dynamik in der Welt (echte Dynamik keine Grindrifts).... Etwas passiert und alle Spieler die in der Nähe sind kämpfen gemeinsam um die Aufgabe zu lösen... man braucht keine Gruppen... Equip ist egal... Jeder trägt zu dem Ziel bei... Die Welt ändert sich ständig je nach Erfolg der Spieler... keine ständigen Wiederholungen gescripteter Ereignisse... Die Spieler können immer etwas bewirken ob groß, klein, stark, schwach jeder trägt was dazu bei...


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Guildwars verspricht da deutlich mehr Innovation.... Das Ziel dieser MMORPG's ist doch immer das gleiche.... Das Equip und damit die Stärke des Einzelnen... gemeinsame Ziele existieren nicht... und das in einem Multiplayer?
> Wie wärs mit Dynamik in der Welt (echte Dynamik keine Grindrifts).... Etwas passiert und alle Spieler die in der Nähe sind kämpfen gemeinsam um die Aufgabe zu lösen... man braucht keine Gruppen... Equip ist egal... Jeder trägt zu dem Ziel bei... Die Welt ändert sich ständig je nach Erfolg der Spieler... keine ständigen Wiederholungen gescripteter Ereignisse... Die Spieler können immer etwas bewirken ob groß, klein, stark, schwach jeder trägt was dazu bei...



Jo, super Idee. Programmierst du es? Sowas ist leicht dahergesagt.


----------



## Nadaria (2. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, super Idee. Programmierst du es? Sowas ist leicht dahergesagt.


Das ist das Problem. Jeder will den Erfolg von Linage und WoW kopieren nur kaum jemand hat die finanziellen Mitteln um hier Wunder zu bewirken... den um etwas wirklich neues im MMORPG Bereich zu schaffen gehört viel Geld, Erfahrung und Mut (Blizzard hätte das sicher)...

Wer aber meint man nehme 12 Millionen kopiere WoW, Lineage oder was auch immer (Das WoW selbst eine Kopie ist ändert nichts an der Tatsache das es das einer der erfolgreichsten MMORPG ist) ändere eine Kleinigkeit und schwups hat man den gleichen Erfolg und wird damit reich der fällt damit auf die Nase... Das haben bisher alle MMO's gezeigt die auf den Zug aufspringen wollten.

Rift hat nun wirklich gar nichts neues zu bieten bis auf die Rifts die aber nach dem x.ten mal wirklich keinen mehr vom Hocker hauen... und das geht definitiv besser... Aion mag nicht das beste Spiel sein (geschmackssache) aber es hatte immerhin ein paar gute neue Ideen gehabt (Kampfsystem, PvPvE Instanzen, Festungsfights in der Luft, beste individuelle Anpassungen von Chars die ich jemals gesehen habe, Charmodellierung etc....)


----------



## Lancegrim (2. Mai 2011)

Was war an Aion jetzt so besonders neu?

Kein mmorpg ist heutzutage mehr wirklich innovativ. Jedes Feature gab es so oder in der Art schonmal in einem anderen Spiel. Ganz besonders die Sachen von Aion und WoW.
Deine Aionbeispiele: Kampfsystem? Was is daran so neu? Gibts so in der Art in jedem zweiten Asia Grind MMO, PvPvE Instanzen gabs auch in Warhammer schon und in DAoC auch schon, Festungskämpfe gibts eh in fast jedem Spiel und das ganze in der Luft, okai das ist ein wenig neu, aber Kämpfe in der Luft sind es nicht. Und die umfangreichste individualisierung eines Chars, naja dann hast du wirklich nicht viele gesehen, da gibt es deutlich umfangreichere. Und es gibt auch andere Spiele die eine bessere Charmodellierung haben als Aion.

Sowas kann man mit jedem Feature in den aktuellen mmorpgs machen, alles ist schonmal da gewesen, nichts is innovativ.

Und nein ich bin kein Rift Fanboy, ich finde auch das Rift große Schwächen hat, aber ich hab schon zu viele MMORPGs gespielt, als das ich da jetzt nen Aufriss drum mache, im Moment hab ich auch ne Spielpause, wird sich aber mit dem neuen Patch ändern.


Und Guild Wars wird auch nicht so wie Arena Net sich das gedacht hatte, da war auch die rede von keinen statischen Quests ect, aber genau eben die wird es geben. Es wird vorgefertigte gescriptete Ereignisse geben und Events widerholen sich ebenfalls sobald sie vorbei sind.


----------



## eaglestar (2. Mai 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Und Guild Wars wird auch nicht so wie Arena Net sich das gedacht hatte, *da war auch die rede von keinen statischen Quests ect, aber genau eben die wird es geben.* Es wird vorgefertigte *gescriptete Ereignisse *geben und Events widerholen sich ebenfalls sobald sie vorbei sind.




Diese "Quests" bringen dich von Punkt A zu Punkt B deiner persönlichen Geschichte. Wäre auch bisschen dumm, wenn man als Held seine eigene Geschichte verpasst.

Zu den gescripteten Ereignissen: Wie soll denn das anders gehen? Echte GameMaster gibt es eben nicht mehr. So blad also ein Spieler ein bestimmtes Areal einer Zone betritt, löst er ein Event aus, kann sich dann aber entscheiden ob er einschreitet oder eben nicht.

Natürlich sollte man GW2 keine Revolution erwarten, aber einen frischen Wind auf jeden Fall!
*Und nicht vergessen Guild Wars verlangt keine Monatsgebühren!*


Gruß


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Mai 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> *Und nicht vergessen Guild Wars verlangt keine Monatsgebühren!*



Imo nicht unbedingt ein Pluspunkt, irgendwas wird darunter nämlich leiden.


----------



## Lancegrim (2. Mai 2011)

Ja eben das meine ich ja, auch Guild Wars bringt nichts neues. 

Diese "persönlichen" Quests, werden bestimmt nach Rasse, Klasse und vielleicht noch Herkunft. Das gabs auch in anderen Mmorpgs schon, das sich Quests nach Klasse bzw Rasse richten, das ist nichts neues.
Und anders wird das System nicht ablaufen, die haben keinen "Questgenerator" der dir ne epische Questlinie voll Story und Erfahrung generiert für jeden erstellten Char.
Und selbst dieses System, hat WoW schon. Es gibt Quests speziell für die Klassen und es gibt Quests je nachdem welche Fraktion man ist, logisch und sogar welche je nachdem welche Rasse du bist. Also nichts anderes als Guild Wars 2 auch verspricht.


----------



## Nadaria (2. Mai 2011)

Was Guildwas bringt oder nicht bringt wird sich noch zeigen... das ändert aber nichts an der Lage von Rift...

Egal was andere machen Rift baut derzeit auf öden bekannten Grind auf... natürlich ist das Kampfsystem in Aion mit den Drehungen/Combos etc was anderes als Click, clickl, click, click - down... ob das eine weltinnovation ist oder nicht sei da mal dahingestellt..... und Tera hat da wieder eine Weiterentwicklung davon

Aion ist auch wie bereits erwähnt kein besonders gutes Spiel für den westlichen Markt... trotzdem hatte man zumindestens das Gefühl das neue Ideen drin stecken... 

Rift spielt sich dagegen wie ein WoW Clone.... man nehme eine bessere Grafik, überarbeite das Skillsystem etwas, ziehe etwas Content ab (und ja füge ein paar Rifts hinzu die alle x minuten Mobs ausspucken weil die 3000 gefühlten Adds die man unfreiwilligerweise beim Questen killt ja nicht ausreichen) und schon ist Rift geboren.... 

Wer bitte soll denn langfristig an Rift spass haben wenn derjenige von WoW gelangweilt was anderes sucht? Um vom einen Grind ins nächste zu fallen nur um festzustellen das bei WoW doch das ein oder andere ausgereifter ist als man gedacht hat?

Und nein ich bin kein WoW Spieler (schon seit wotlk nicht mehr). Ich habe mit Lineage angefangen über WoW, War, HDRO, RoM, AoC, Aion. Meiner Meinung nach verdient WoW derzeit die Krone trotz das ich auch hier viel zu bemängeln habe (aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung nichts weiter) - genug um nicht wieder anzufangen da ich diesen stupiden Grind leid bin...

Das was die Entwickler von Guildwars2 versprechen hört sich halt gut an... und evtl ist es der gleiche Reinfall wie in Rift... man weiß es nicht... aber derzeit bin ich voller Hoffnung das die Offenen Quests dort inkl Story mehr zu bieten haben als die gängige Standardkost..


----------



## Thoriumobi (2. Mai 2011)

Ich find Rift zwar auch nicht so dolle, aber manche Erwartungen sind mittlerweile auf einem Level der Marke "Ich will was haben, aber ich weiß selbst nicht, was, doch er mir das nicht bietet, ist doof!"

Solche Spieler kann niemand und kein Spiel happy machen. Es gibt nunmal gewisse Spielmechaniken bei MMOs, sonst würden sie niemanden lange binden, und wem das nicht gefällt, der soll das halt endlich mal einsehen und Singleplayer Spiele zocken.


----------



## Diclonii (2. Mai 2011)

Innovation sind mittlerweile aufgebraucht oder begrenzt, es gibt viele geniale Ideen die wahrscheinlich dann aber schon bei der Umsetzung zwecks Engine, Technik, Code etc. scheitern. Ein Spiel programmiert sich ja nicht von selbst.

Rift zb. ist ein tolles Spiel, aber bis auf die Rifts bietet es nichts neues, jedes neue X-beliebige MMO baut noch auf das alte Everquest System und das es mittlerweile viele anödet sieht man auch schon an WoW.

Guild Wars 2 hingegen ändert schon mal viel und ich find die Veränderung positiv, man kann es jetzt zwar noch nicht wirklich eindeutig beurteilen weil es noch nicht released ist aber immerhin traut sich ANet nen anderen Weg zu gehen und neue Sachen auszuprobieren.
Letztendlich kommt es auch auf die Umsetzung an und was man bis jetzt gesehen hat schaut schon gut und fertig aus.

Zwecks keine monatlichen Kosten. Ich glaub nicht das ANet sich mit dem Microshop in den Popo schießen wird. Immerhin haben sie Jahrelang mit GW Erfahrungen gesammelt und derzeit testen sie ja noch die Schmerzensgrenze des Kunden an GW und sie wissen auch das se mit dem Shop nicht die Balance zerstören dürfen.

Und B2P und MircoShop find ich langt auch zum finanzieren des Spiels locker aus, jedes P2P MMo hat doch mitterweile zusätzlich noch nen Shop mit dem se noch ne Menge kasieren.


----------



## account14 (2. Mai 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Die Welt ändert sich ständig je nach Erfolg der Spieler... keine ständigen Wiederholungen gescripteter Ereignisse... Die Spieler können immer etwas bewirken ob groß, klein, stark, schwach jeder trägt was dazu bei...



Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft das in GW2 die "Weltereignisse" einzigartig sind? Em Endeffekt sind die genau so gescriptet, und nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten werden die einem genau so zum Hals raushängen!
Das ist nunmal PVE!
Will man ständig neue Gegner und Herausforderungen, muss man PVP machen.

PVE ist im Endeffekt immer nur Wiederholung von gescripteten Sachen!


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2011)

account14 schrieb:


> Will man ständig neue Gegner und Herausforderungen, muss man PVP machen.



Stimmt. Ich weiss noch wie man Sonntags morgens in Daoc eingeloggt hat, gesehn hat dass die Keeps weg sind und erstmal ne Reliktverteidigung organisiert hat.
Aber auch das wurde nach paar Jahren den Leuten langweilig. Man hat dann gemerkt dass sich teilweise nur wenige für Keep Retakes interessiert haben oder auch bei Reliktverteidigungen dann lieber mit Ihrer Stammgruppe losgezogen sind. Irgendwann nutzt sich einfach alles ab.


----------



## Nadaria (2. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich weiss noch wie man Sonntags morgens in Daoc eingeloggt hat, gesehn hat dass die Keeps weg sind und erstmal ne Reliktverteidigung organisiert hat.
> Aber auch das wurde nach paar Jahren den Leuten langweilig. Man hat dann gemerkt dass sich teilweise nur wenige für Keep Retakes interessiert haben oder auch bei Reliktverteidigungen dann lieber mit Ihrer Stammgruppe losgezogen sind. Irgendwann nutzt sich einfach alles ab.



Ich seh es genauso... Ich denke auch das größte Potential für Dynamik steckt im PvP allerdings ist das eben nicht für jeden etwas... Für mich waren die Festungsfights in Aion wo sich weit über 30 Gilden im TS zusammen organisiert hatten eines der besten MMO Erlebnisse..

Trotzdem im PvE ob gesriptet oder nicht (und nach derzeitigen Technikstand muss es halt zum größten Teil gescriptet sein) man kann deutlich mehr Dynamik in einem Spiel erreichen als man es heute sieht... Dann ist die Veränderung in der Welt eben gescriptet ... na und? besser als das alles statisch und eingefroren wirkt... Die Risse in Rift sind ja ein klitze kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung den GW2 eben größer gehen will... aber die Tendenz passt.. öffentliche Quests die man gemeinsam bestreitet und Auswirkungen haben... so etwas bringt ja Leben in die Welt... und das wichtigste in einem MMORPG "gemeinsame Ziele" müssen auch im PvE gefördert werden... im PvP sind sie ja auch selbstverständlich (es mag auch da unverbesserliche geben die mehr auf Ihren DPS Parser schauen als auf das Ziel gemeinsam zu gewinnen)


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Jeder will den Erfolg von Linage und WoW kopieren nur kaum jemand hat die finanziellen Mitteln um hier Wunder zu bewirken... den um etwas wirklich neues im MMORPG Bereich zu schaffen gehört viel Geld, Erfahrung und Mut (Blizzard hätte das sicher)...
> 
> Wer aber meint man nehme 12 Millionen kopiere WoW, Lineage oder was auch immer (Das WoW selbst eine Kopie ist ändert nichts an der Tatsache das es das einer der erfolgreichsten MMORPG ist) ändere eine Kleinigkeit und schwups hat man den gleichen Erfolg und wird damit reich der fällt damit auf die Nase... Das haben bisher alle MMO's gezeigt die auf den Zug aufspringen wollten.
> 
> Rift hat nun wirklich gar nichts neues zu bieten bis auf die Rifts die aber nach dem x.ten mal wirklich keinen mehr vom Hocker hauen... und das geht definitiv besser... Aion mag nicht das beste Spiel sein (geschmackssache) aber es hatte immerhin ein paar gute neue Ideen gehabt (Kampfsystem, PvPvE Instanzen, Festungsfights in der Luft, beste individuelle Anpassungen von Chars die ich jemals gesehen habe, Charmodellierung etc....)



Was war am Kampfsystem von Aion denn anders? Hab das auch gespielt und wüsste da jetzt keinen Unterschied zu berichten. Charentwicklung war gut, ja. Aber das haut ja jetzt wirklich keinen vom Hocker.
Vom Rest her war es so: Schlauchlevel, wo hin das Auge reichte. Quests kaum vorhanden und einfach nur noch billig. Der Abyss war ein schwarzer, lebloser und einfach nur noch langweiliger Raum, der mir schon beim Betreten zum Hals raushing. Festungskämpfe bekomme ich in Warhammer und Daoc besser. Berufe waren okay, aber nichts besonderes. Instanzen waren das Schlechteste, was ich seit langen gesehen hatte.
Und wenn die PvPvE-Idee als Innovation durchgeht, dann tun es die Rifts in meinen Augen schon lange.

Aber unterm Strich gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, wenn du sagst, dass lange nichts mehr neues erschienen ist. Nur das, was du da oben halt aufgezählt hast, hört sich in meinen Augen zunächst mal komplett undurchdacht an. Keine Level? Jeder kann überall mitmachen? Level egal? Also, scheiterst du glaub schon im Ansatz. Eine komplett dynamische Welt hört sich gut an. Für diese braucht man aber nicht nur Geld, irgendwo sind da technisch auch noch Grenzen gesetzt. Mal sehen, was GW2 mit ihrem Eventsystem zeigen kann. Ich denke aber, wenn man dort zuviel erwartet, wird man auch enttäuscht. Ein Spiel ist halt immer noch ein Spiel.



Nadaria schrieb:


> Egal was andere machen Rift baut derzeit auf öden bekannten Grind auf... natürlich ist das Kampfsystem in Aion mit den Drehungen/Combos etc was anderes als Click, clickl, click, click - down... ob das eine weltinnovation ist oder nicht sei da mal dahingestellt..... und Tera hat da wieder eine Weiterentwicklung davon



Diese Mini-Combos? Also bitte, sowas hatte man in Daoc schon. Eine Fähigkeit, die erst frei wird, wenn die andere abgefeuert wurde. Ohooo! Sorry, aber für mich spielt sich Aion von dem her wie Rift.
Der Unterschied hier ist wirklich so marginal, dass man hier schlicht und ergreifend nicht von einem besseren Kampfsystem sprechen kann. Wenn man da mal was anderes möchte, dann muss man Darkfall spielen.
Da kannst du dann wirklich von einem anderen Kampfsystem sprechen. Aber in Aion ist es definitiv auch nur Klick, Klick.


----------



## Khanox (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Rift jetzt auch endgültig den Rücken gekehrt.
Am Anfang wollte ich Rift noch eine Chance geben.Mittlerweile habe ich mich aber mehrmals dabei erwischt wie ich gelangweilt auf den Desktop switche.
Gestern nochmal eingeloggt, 5 Minuten drin gewesen und keine Lust auf gar nichts gehabt.

Ganz zu Anfang war die Motivation noch da, nun ist sie komplett futsch.
Schade eigentlich...Ich hätte doch schon gedacht das es mich länger fesselt.

Zu WoW werde ich aber trotzdem nicht zurück gehen. Zwar ist ab und zu ein gewisses Heimweh da, aber langweilen tut ist mich immer noch.
Bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als nach einer anderen alternative zu suchen.
Vielleicht wird es auch erstmal ein F2P Titel werden, da ärgert man sich wenigstens nicht Geld ausgegeben zu haben wenn es dann langweilig wird.

Was GW2 angeht, da bin ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher, ob alles so klappt wie sich es vorstellen bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2011)

Die Frage: Was bietet RIFT denn wirklich neues? lasse ich mal nicht gelten. Denn was hat WoW damals wirklich neues geboten? Aha ...

Und zu GuildWars: Ich hoffe inständig, dass Areanet NICHT auf die vielen PvE-Tölpel hört, und weiterhin ein perfekt ausbalanciertes PvP beibehält. Die paar FotMs haben ihr kurzzeitige Berechtigung, aber wer gegen Bots kämpfen will, soll doch bitte bei WoW und Konsorten bleiben. Es gibt doch nix schöneres, als den doofen Franzmänner einen zu verpassen 	


-Every henchman is better than a frenchman-
GW


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2011)

World-PvP in GW2 wird nicht balanced sein. Es sind Schlachten, wo unter Umständen auch 100 gegen 50 kämpfen. Jeder kann jederzeit rein. Und das ist GUT so. Und der Ausrüstungsstandard wird dort auch unterschiedlich sein. Balance in Guild Wars 2 wird es nur in kleinen Schlachtfeldern geben, oder arenaähnlichem Gedöns, wo dann alle die gleiche Ausrüstung haben und auch zahlenmäßig gleich vertreten sind. Aber World-PvP ist nicht balanced. Eine Schlacht ist nicht balanced und wird es nie sein.


----------



## Nadaria (2. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Was war am Kampfsystem von Aion denn anders? Hab das auch gespielt und wüsste da jetzt keinen Unterschied zu berichten. Charentwicklung war gut, ja. Aber das haut ja jetzt wirklich keinen vom Hocker.
> 
> Aber unterm Strich gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, wenn du sagst, dass lange nichts mehr neues erschienen ist. Nur das, was du da oben halt aufgezählt hast, hört sich in meinen Augen zunächst mal komplett undurchdacht an. Keine Level?
> 
> Diese Mini-Combos? Also bitte, sowas hatte man in Daoc schon. Eine Fähigkeit, die erst frei wird, wenn die andere abgefeuert wurde. Ohooo! Sorry, aber für mich spielt sich Aion von dem her wie Rift.



Die Kampfanimationen waren anders... das ist der entscheidende Punkt... wie gesagt natürlich kein Meileinstein aber wenigstens besser als das bisher dagewesene...

ob level oder characterentwicklung muss es schon geben... ich dachte eher in so eine Richtung wie WAR sie gezeigt hat (und damit mein ich wirklich nur die Idee nicht die Umsetzung) d.h. hat man in allen Gebieten low-high beigetragen... das kann so ähnlich sein wie das Event in Rift wo in allen Geibeten Invasionen gespawnt sind... so sollten alle Quests ablaufen .. natürlich mit verschiedenen Aufgabenstellungen und ideen... das ist gar nicht mal soviel teurer zu entwickeln als die standard quests die man nur solo absolviert... aber es würde viel mehr in die Richtung "WIR die Wächter haben es geschafft" gehen...

Das Event in Rift ist denke ich wie schon gesagt der Schritt in die richtige Richtung nur wenn es eben nur daraus besteht das ähnlich aussehende Mobs aus gelben, lila, grünen, weißen Rissen kommen die man halt Tank&Spank technisch umhaut dann ist das halt nicht gerade weltbewegend... Hier sollten kreative Köpfe doch sicherlich mehr drauf haben...
Public Quests in WAR gabs ja auch schon und hatten auf jeden Fall mehr Spass gemacht als der öde singleplayer auch wenns nicht wirklich mehr war als töte xyz...

Und durch das Flugsystem und ähnliches hatte Aion sicherlich deutlich mehr zu bieten in der Differenz zu altbewährten als Rift... soviel wars nicht.. stimme ich dir zu und deswegen ist es auch am westlichen markt gescheitert... obwohl ich kann dir eins sagen hättest du einen "mob kill counter" wirst du in rift vermutlich mehr mobs fürs endlvl töten als in aion.... ob die quest jetzt lautet sammel 1 truhe und auf dem weg dank mega aggro range darfst du 25 mobs töten und beim rückweg gleich nochmal (und weils so super ist führt dich die folgequest gleich nochmal rein) oder ob du gleich sagst töte 40mobs ist das ergebnis im zweiten falle sogar weniger grindlastig... ich hatte bei rift noch mehr das gefühl ich grind mich hoch als in aion...

und was WoW angeht und Kopie... natürlich gabs everquest und natürlich gabs das erfolgreichste spiel allerzeiten "LineAge"... aber WoW war anders... und genau deswegen wurde es zu einem der erfolgreichsten Spiele des 21. jahrhundert.. und genau das wollen viele die (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) gegen wow negativ eingestellt sind nicht wahrhaben... erfolg kommt nicht von ungefähr und wird einem sicherlich nicht geschenkt... wow hat vieles richtig gemacht und nur deswegen ist es heute an der weltspitze...

nur irgendwann hat man das konzept halt satt und will was neues... und ein wow klone bleibt ein wow klone und da spiel ich sicherlich lieber das ausgereiftere orginal....


Ich war wirklich sehr begeistert gewesen von Rift anfangs nur mir gings halt schnell wie Khanox.. ich logg mich ein und denk mir nur ... hmm was soll ich hier eigentlich... nochmal pesthauch mitgehen? hmm naja keine lust... pvp? ... hmm schon wieder das gezerge ... ich logg mich lieber aus und mach mir einen gemütlichen abend ...


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Die Kampfanimationen waren anders... das ist der entscheidende Punkt... wie gesagt natürlich kein Meileinstein aber wenigstens besser als das bisher dagewesene...
> 
> ob level oder characterentwicklung muss es schon geben... ich dachte eher in so eine Richtung wie WAR sie gezeigt hat (und damit mein ich wirklich nur die Idee nicht die Umsetzung) d.h. hat man in allen Gebieten low-high beigetragen... das kann so ähnlich sein wie das Event in Rift wo in allen Geibeten Invasionen gespawnt sind... so sollten alle Quests ablaufen .. natürlich mit verschiedenen Aufgabenstellungen und ideen... das ist gar nicht mal soviel teurer zu entwickeln als die standard quests die man nur solo absolviert... aber es würde viel mehr in die Richtung "WIR die Wächter haben es geschafft" gehen...
> 
> ...



Die Animationen in Aion sind das beste, was ich bisher gesehen habe, keine Frage. Weit besser als Rift. Aber ein anderes Kampfsystem ergibt sich daraus nicht. Wie gesagt, dass mit den Combos gibt es schon ewig.
Flug-PvP mag ne witzige Idee gewesen sein, aber mir gefiel es nicht. Vor allem, weil es die Nahkämpfer einfach zu sehr benachteiligte. Und Nahkämpfer sind eh schon von Haus aus genug benachteiligt. Zum anderen kam halt dazu, dass wie gesagt der Abyss von der Umgebung her das eintönigste und langweiligste ist, was man sich vorstellen kann.

Mit den Mobs in Rift hast du Recht: das nervt! Auch nervt mich die hohe Mobdichte in Rift. Stellenweise ist es nur noch lächerlich. Aber vom Grind her kommt es nicht annährend an Aion hin, in meinen Augen.
In Rift levelst du schnell. In Aion dauerte alles ewig. Dazu die hohen Kosten für jeden Scheiß. Aion war für mich der größte Grind, den ich jemals gesehen hatte und das ist es auch noch heute. Sind halt Asiaten, die ticken anders.

Und was die Quests angeht: im Prinzip ist es immer nur ein töte dieses und sammle jenes. Die Verpackung macht hier aber auch was aus. Auch in GW werden die Events zum Großteil aus sammeln und töten bestehen, da bin ich überzeugt. Wow hat halt noch die Komponente mit dem Reiten auf einem was auch immer dabei. Ob nun Drache, Riese oder was auch immer. Nur die Verpackung ist bei Wow inzwischen halt schon ganz hübsch.
Viele geskriptete Ereignisse machen da auch schon wieder was her, obwohl du im Endeffekt dann auch nur wieder tötest oder sammelst.


----------



## Nadaria (2. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Aion war für mich der größte Grind, den ich jemals gesehen hatte...


Spiel mal Last Chaos dann weißt du was echter Asia Grind ist ... letztens wo ich mal Aion reaktiviert habe ging das lvln eigentlich recht flott von der Hand... so teuer fand ich das zeug eigentlich nie (ausser die Berufe die waren das schlimmste was ich jemals in einem MMO gesehen habe)... mit guter Martkwirtschaft im AH kam man eigentlich immer recht schnell zu Kinah... hast du dich etwas ausgekannt und z.b. bei twinks deine waffen auf +10 gebracht was recht billig war konntest dich in sekundenschnelle durch mobs metzeln ... nur die Vorstellung nochmal einen 50 bzw 55er hochzuspielen hat mich nach einer Woche wieder abgeschreckt... Wie du schon sagtest Grinder bleibt Grinder auch wenn er schön ausschaut und die benötigten Exp gesenkt wurden pro lvl....


----------

